# Everything Park Reservations - Please Read Post 1



## scrappinginontario

There is much discussion re: *Park Reservations*.  Please use this thread to ask questions and discuss.  New threads covering this topic will be merged here.

Off topic posts will be removed.

*What we know*:

1. Link to Theme Park Reservation Availability Calendar.  Note, this calendar is not updated real-time.  If you are looking for a park reservation on a date that shows as not available, you may still want to_ try_ to book a reservation to determine actual reservation availability.

2. *A Park Reservation grants you access to that park from open to close.*  You may leave and reenter.

3.  Guests who will be cancelling park reservations are making this information available here.  Please DO NOT post any requests on that thread.  Requests will be deleted.

4.  'Changing' a park reservation is not available at this time.  To change a reservation from one park to another, the first reservation must be cancelled and a new reservation made for a different park.  Note that cancelling a reservation makes it available for other guests to book.  There is no guarantee you will be able to get the first reservation back once it is cancelled.

5.  If a park is full, calling WDW or visiting Guest Services will not grant the ability for them to locate space for you.  A full park is a full park.  *It is recommended if you are looking for a reservation at a park that is full that you keep trying many times each day*.  As people change their plans they will cancel reservations which will open them to other guests.  Calling WDW or visiting Guest Services is generally not recommended as many people are looking for reservations in full parks.

6.  Guests cancel park reservations up until the day of.  Please continue checking often, even up to the date you want to go to a park.

7.  Disney is updating their policies.  If a park reservation was made due to a guest having tickets attached to their MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app, if that ticket is removed but park reservations not removed by the guest, an email will be sent to guests advising them that a valid park admission is required in order to retain the park reservation.  It appears guests will have a couple of days to link a new ticket to their MDE account or their park reservation(s) will automatically be cancelled.  This has potential to open more availability as until now it was a guest's responsibility to go in to MDE and cancel their reservations if they cancelled their trip.

8.  Historically when all parks were full for park reservations, Disney was not allowing guests to add the Park Hopper option to existing tickets.

9.  If a guest has a park reservation and leaves the park, they will always be allowed to re-enter that park later in the day.  A park reservation guarantees entrance to that park from open to close.

10. Once a package including resort and park tickets has been booked and the deposit paid, guests are eligible to book park reservations.  A pkg does not need to be paid in full in order to book a park reservation.

11. It is recommended you book park reservations soon after you have purchased tickets.  If needed you can cancel and rebook later based on availability but if a park (or all parks fill) you will not be able to secure a park reservation.

This thread will be updated as updates/changes are required.

If there are topics you feel would be beneficial to be addressed in this first post, please add a comment below.  Thank you


----------



## momofmikey

Sorry if this has been discussed before. We were in Disney in August, go every year, and are heading to Universal at the end of next month for the first time. I originally had no plans of going to Disney this trip. I’m now thinking that once I am down there and so close, it’s going to be hard to stay away LOL. I would only possibly want to go to MK for a few hours, definitely after 2 pm, and right now there’s no availability any day I’d be down there.  I have no idea which day or time I’d want to go, if at all, it would literally be night before or morning of decision. Does park availability open up after 2? Meaning could I wait and see day of if MK opens up and then head to gate and purchase day ticket?


----------



## luv2cheer92

Time of day has no affect on park availability. There's a chance an opening could come up between now and then, but if there isn't anything that morning, you probably won't get anything.


----------



## AUDramaQueen

Not sure it would be worth the extra cost or time, but if you got a park hopper and there was a different park available, you could reserve it and go to that park first then hop to MK any time after 2pm.


----------



## glocon

Worst case scenario hit DS if you can't get into a park.


----------



## momofmikey

Thank you!


----------



## DduzDis

This is a little confusing, but why do they have a ‘Select hotels’ list if you have to have a ticket or AP linked to make park reservations anyway?  We have a reservation for Feb at BLT and the hotels tab has all parks available. But since I can’t renew my AP until Oct I’ll have to wait to make park pass reservations?  I don’t get it.  Why have a hotel pass system at all then?


----------



## GBRforWDW

DduzDis said:


> This is a little confusing, but why do they have a ‘Select hotels’ list if you have to have a ticket or AP linked to make park reservations anyway?  We have a reservation for Feb at BLT and the hotels tab has all parks available. But since I can’t renew my AP until Oct I’ll have to wait to make park pass reservations?  I don’t get it.  Why have a hotel pass system at all then?


The hotel category is just the bucket that the reservations are allotted from. I believe since APs are only allotted 3 reservations at a time, without a hotel stay, they wanted to distinguish between AP and onsite/off-site guests so people in each group are able to all go.  Otherwise with parks filling up so far in advance now, it'd be difficult without the bucket distinctions for APs to find days to go.


----------



## Kingdome8

Just to make sure.   If we have a park reservation I know we can leave the park and come back at night time with the a single day ticket .  With People park hopping can the park reach capacity That I can’t get back in with a single day ticket or am I guaranteed to get back in even if park hoppers can’t?


----------



## Robo

Kingdome8 said:


> Just to make sure.   If we have a park reservation
> 1. I know we can leave the park and come back at night time with the a single day ticket .
> 2. With People park hopping can the park reach capacity
> 3. That I can’t get back in with a single day ticket
> 4. or am I guaranteed to get back in even if park hoppers can’t?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. No.
4. Yes.


----------



## Ghost Host 998

Guaranteed. To date, for re-entry and/or Park Hopping, not a single person has been denied entry to any park. This includes the busiest of times, like Spring-Break.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

You can always get back into the park you have a reservation for - that is guaranteed.  As far as hopping, although not technically guaranteed, to date it has never been restricted even when a park is at capacity.


----------



## jasmine1449

I am noticing on the availability calendar for park reservations, that there tends to be availability day of and next day (for example, today April 27 the calendar is showing availability at Epcot, tomorrow too). Has anyone made plans to go to Disney (booked hotel and everything) without having park reservations, then managed to get them day of? Is that a risky thing to do? I suppose if I get there and can't get a ticket I can spend some time in Disney Springs or at Universal...

Also, if I manage to snag a reservation at Epcot (it looks like it is the easiest to get) and park hop over to AK after 2PM, do you think I will have time to ride Flight of Passage and/or Na'vi River journey?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## lanejudy

For me it's too risky.  But if you live close enough to drive and are prepared (and willing) to do a non-park visit it could work.  Unless you already have a ticket, WDW suspends ticket sales if no park reservations are available.  They did announce very recently that they will be purging park reservations people have held without valid admission, so that is likely how more availability might pop-up last minute.  I don't know if that will re-open ticket sales or not, though.  (It does appear both tickets and park reservations are available today/tomorrow, but I wasn't watching to know if they had been suspended previously and re-opened.)


----------



## jasmine1449

A couple of people have been saying "unless you already have a ticket", how would that be possible? If I purchase a ticket, I have to select a day and I can't purchase unless there is park availability that day, right? Am I missing something? Do you mean like if I had a ticket from the past that I never used? I'm confused.

I keep refreshing, hoping that something will open up for the day I am hoping to go next week. 

Also, thank you for taking the time to respond to me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kingdome8 said:


> Just to make sure.   If we have a park reservation I know we can leave the park and come back at night time with the a single day ticket .  With People park hopping can the park reach capacity That I can’t get back in with a single day ticket or am I guaranteed to get back in even if park hoppers can’t?


Thank you for this question.  I have updated post 1 to cover the answer to your question.  I appreciate you asking it!

Yes, as others have shared, a park reservation guarantees you may re-enter a park at any time on the day you have a reservation.


----------



## PrincessV

ETA: I gave up after a half hour on hold and just canceled my resort, booked my park day, and re-booked my resort. 

Ugh, I just got hit with the AP+ Resort Guest issue of reservations being available for APs, but not Resort Guests. I'm on hold now with the Passholder line, but thought I'd check: is there a different number to call to get park reservations to prioritize my AP? I'm tempted to just cancel my resort reservation, book my park, then re-book the resort to save time.


----------



## lanejudy

jasmine1449 said:


> A couple of people have been saying "unless you already have a ticket", how would that be possible? If I purchase a ticket, I have to select a day and I can't purchase unless there is park availability that day, right? Am I missing something? Do you mean like if I had a ticket from the past that I never used?


That's correct.  You cannot buy a ticket if there are no park reservations available.  Some folks have older tickets that were never used for one reason or another, or they previously bought tickets for that date but did not immediately make a theme park reservation.


----------



## pdarrah

I have a trip scheduled for mid to late May and didn't realize early enough that Park Reservations were booking up (we had no trouble with trips in September and January).  I have reservations for Epcot and AK for our trip and have been watching the availability chart in hopes of getting an MK or even a HS if possible.  

Over the last couple of days I have noticed that when I check in the afternoon, there is suddenly more availability that there was in the morning (or over the last several days) for the CURRENT day.  As an example, this morning the only availability was for Epcot.  That has been the case for the last few days as I have been watching.  I checked at 9am and 10:30am (central time) with the same result.  I just checked a little before 11:30am and now Epcot, MK and AK are all available today.

This seems very odd - what is the point of opening up available reservations in the afternoon (11:30 my time is 12:30 at the parks)?  Do the reservations actually open up earlier and only show up on the chart in the afternoon?

Part of what is so annoying with this is that DH and I both have APs.  This particular trip is for our DS who is graduating college the day prior to our trip.  He has a Park Hopper so we will at least be able to visit the other parks after 2pm, but if I had been able to purchase an AP for him, we would have plenty of availability.


----------



## FCDub

I'm not sure anyone REALLY knows all the ins and outs, but one reason spots open up is because people cancel them. The chart is not updated in real time, either. So just because it shows no availability doesn't mean there's truly no availability.


----------



## Fangorn

PrincessV said:


> ETA: I gave up after a half hour on hold and just canceled my resort, booked my park day, and re-booked my resort.
> 
> Ugh, I just got hit with the AP+ Resort Guest issue of reservations being available for APs, but not Resort Guests. I'm on hold now with the Passholder line, but thought I'd check: is there a different number to call to get park reservations to prioritize my AP? I'm tempted to just cancel my resort reservation, book my park, then re-book the resort to save time.



Park Reservations are NOT associated with any specific ticket. They just exist. Once you have one, it is irrelevant what ticket you actually use to enter the park. You don't need to call and have your AP prioritized to your park reservation. Such a thing does not exist. 

Steve


----------



## lanejudy

pdarrah said:


> Over the last couple of days I have noticed that when I check in the afternoon, there is suddenly more availability that there was in the morning (or over the last several days) for the CURRENT day. As an example, this morning the only availability was for Epcot. That has been the case for the last few days as I have been watching. I checked at 9am and 10:30am (central time) with the same result. I just checked a little before 11:30am and now Epcot, MK and AK are all available today.


Park reservations are not actually tied directly to a ticket, and don't automatically cancel when a guest changes their trip dates or cancels a trip.  Very recently Disney announced that the computer system would now do a "sweep" of abandoned park reservations.  That apparently is occurring now and dumping inventory into the same day or next day.


----------



## PrincessV

Fangorn said:


> Park Reservations are NOT associated with any specific ticket. They just exist. Once you have one, it is irrelevant what ticket you actually use to enter the park. You don't need to call and have your AP prioritized to your park reservation. Such a thing does not exist.
> 
> Steve


I'm talking about wanting to make a park reservation for a day that's already full for Resort Guests, but is open for APs. With a resort reservation, I could not book that park reservation, even though I should be able to as an AP. But by canceling the resort reservation, I was able to book the park reservation. It's a known issue and people have been able to call to get it fixed, but I got sick of being on hold.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Fangorn said:


> Park Reservations are NOT associated with any specific ticket. They just exist. Once you have one, it is irrelevant what ticket you actually use to enter the park. You don't need to call and have your AP prioritized to your park reservation. Such a thing does not exist.
> 
> Steve


Actually, if you have an AP and book a resort, your park pass will be tied to resort bucket.  So yes, if this person cancelled their room, they'd be able to book the park with their AP.  

Reason for this difference, without resort room, APs are only able to book 3 park passes at a time whereas with a room, they can book length of stay, but if there's no availability in that bucket, it's not helpful.


----------



## MediumSizedMermaid

Park Pass availability just opened WAY UP into the Summer. Lots of green dates. If you're thinking of booking or changing do it RN. I've already seen some days go yellow.


----------



## pdarrah

Oddly, it has changed again for today - I didn't look between 11:30am and 1:00pm my time so I don't know when it happened, but now all 4 parks are available today.


----------



## MrsPrice

MediumSizedMermaid said:


> Park Pass availability just opened WAY UP into the Summer. Lots of green dates. If you're thinking of booking or changing do it RN. I've already seen some days go yellow.


Thank you!!  My dates in May have been booked. I needed to switch 2 days and was able to switch one today.  YAY


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Does anyone know if you can transfer a PARK PASS to someone in your MDE if the park is full


----------



## JC0712

pdarrah said:


> I have a trip scheduled for mid to late May and didn't realize early enough that Park Reservations were booking up (we had no trouble with trips in September and January).  I have reservations for Epcot and AK for our trip and have been watching the availability chart in hopes of getting an MK or even a HS if possible.
> 
> Over the last couple of days I have noticed that when I check in the afternoon, there is suddenly more availability that there was in the morning (or over the last several days) for the CURRENT day.  As an example, this morning the only availability was for Epcot.  That has been the case for the last few days as I have been watching.  I checked at 9am and 10:30am (central time) with the same result.  I just checked a little before 11:30am and now Epcot, MK and AK are all available today.
> 
> This seems very odd - what is the point of opening up available reservations in the afternoon (11:30 my time is 12:30 at the parks)?  Do the reservations actually open up earlier and only show up on the chart in the afternoon?
> 
> Part of what is so annoying with this is that DH and I both have APs.  This particular trip is for our DS who is graduating college the day prior to our trip.  He has a Park Hopper so we will at least be able to visit the other parks after 2pm, but if I had been able to purchase an AP for him, we would have plenty of availability.


Lots of availability just opened up for late May.  The last week of May is currently Green during the week.  Make changes while you can.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Chris Ehlers said:


> Does anyone know if you can transfer a PARK PASS to someone in your MDE if the park is full


I don't know of a way to do it online but I remember someone posting that they were able to do it at guest services.


----------



## pdarrah

JC0712 said:


> Lots of availability just opened up for late May.  The last week of May is currently Green during the week.  Make changes while you can.


Thanks Jill!  I noticed that right after I posted above.  Managed to get a couple MK and HS for our trip.  Still stuck with Epcot on the weekend (not my first choice during a festival) but far better than the all Epcot/AK reservations I had before.


----------



## kevgraub

Interesting that first week of June, HS has opened up except for Saturday/Sunday, but MK is fully booked. I do not recall seeing days before where anything filled up before HS (except 7/4 and around 10/1). 

Makes me wonder if this was a dump of AP reservations, or an increase in capacity?


----------



## Markal

I just managed to get one for HS for week of June 13th. It had been unavailable for my whole trip. Woohoo!


----------



## DVC4US

Wow!  Glad I was watching this every day.  Finally was able to move a couple of our days around and get each park on the day we wanted.


----------



## GBRforWDW

kevgraub said:


> Interesting that first week of June, HS has opened up except for Saturday/Sunday, but MK is fully booked. I do not recall seeing days before where anything filled up before HS (except 7/4 and around 10/1).
> 
> Makes me wonder if this was a dump of AP reservations, or an increase in capacity?


Sounds like a lot of dates filled back up pretty quick, so doubtful it was an increase in capacity.


----------



## lanejudy

I suspect it was a sweep of park reservations without tickets -- people who canceled or changed dates but never canceled out the park reservations.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Filled back up again


----------



## cruisin5

One person will not be joining us but she has a park reservation.  

I'm afraid to click "cancel reservation" while I see five names listed.  Will the next screen allow me to pick the name to cancel?


----------



## gatorlisa

Yes, it will have you select the person you want to cancel.


----------



## nivekious

Our park reservations when we look at them in plans are being listed as two groups (eg. June 27 HS 3 people, June 27 HS 2 people instead of June 27 HS 5 people).  We originally had 3 of us going but added two more a few weeks ago.  Anybody know if this will cause a problem with RotR automatically grouping all of us, and how to fix it if we need to?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

nivekious said:


> Our park reservations when we look at them in plans are being listed as two groups (eg. June 27 HS 3 people, June 27 HS 2 people instead of June 27 HS 5 people).  We originally had 3 of us going but added two more a few weeks ago.  Anybody know if this will cause a problem with RotR automatically grouping all of us, and how to fix it if we need to?


As long as everyone appears on your friends and family list you’ll be good.


----------



## nivekious

ENJDisneyFan said:


> As long as everyone appears on your friends and family list you’ll be good.


Thanks!


----------



## jasmine1449

I keep refreshing, hoping for an opening in park reservations on May 8. Yesterday, I noticed a huge number of dates opened up in May and June, but not the 8th. I'm wondering if there is less likely to be an opening that day because it's a Saturday. I have already booked my hotel and will only be in Orlando the 7th (checking in late) and 8th. I plan to maybe try Universal or just enjoy the hotel (staying and Swan and Dolphin) and Disney Springs if nothing opens up but I plan to keep refreshing my heart away until then. Any thoughts?


----------



## FCDub

There’s no way to predict either way. Just keep checking.


----------



## focusondisney

We were there last week. I noticed reservations opened up every morning, I’m assuming as people changed their plans for the day. So try that morning too & you might get something.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jasmine1449 said:


> I keep refreshing, hoping for an opening in park reservations on May 8. Yesterday, I noticed a huge number of dates opened up in May and June, but not the 8th. I'm wondering if there is less likely to be an opening that day because it's a Saturday. I have already booked my hotel and will only be in Orlando the 7th (checking in late) and 8th. I plan to maybe try Universal or just enjoy the hotel (staying and Swan and Dolphin) and Disney Springs if nothing opens up but I plan to keep refreshing my heart away until then. Any thoughts?


When you are looking, if you have availability, please be sure you are actually trying to book a reservation as the calendar is not updated real-time.  If you go only by the calendar you may be missing reservations that open.


----------



## jasmine1449

By that, do you mean selecting standard theme park ticket>number of days (1)>ticket type (park hopper)>choose the day you will visit (May 8, which can't be selected because it's grayed out)? Sorry to be so specific, but I am doing it right?


----------



## jasmine1449

focusondisney said:


> We were there last week. I noticed reservations opened up every morning, I’m assuming as people changed their plans for the day. So try that morning too & you might get something.


Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

jasmine1449 said:


> By that, do you mean selecting standard theme park ticket>number of days (1)>ticket type (park hopper)>choose the day you will visit (May 8, which can't be selected because it's grayed out)? Sorry to be so specific, but I am doing it right?


Do you need to buy a ticket?  Or you already have a ticket and just need a park reservation?  If you need a ticket, I’m afraid you may be out of luck.  Refresh works if needing a park reservation, which one may be able to get even if the calendar is gray.


----------



## focusondisney

jasmine1449 said:


> By that, do you mean selecting standard theme park ticket>number of days (1)>ticket type (park hopper)>choose the day you will visit (May 8, which can't be selected because it's grayed out)? Sorry to be so specific, but I am doing it right?



No, booking a park reservation is different than buying a ticket.  First you buy a ticket, then you go to a separate spot to book your park reservation.  And Disney will not sell a ticket if that days park reservations are full.   If you don’t already have a ticket, you won‘t be able to book a park reservation anyway.  You can check the calendar & try to buy a ticket right away, but not having a ticket already definitely is gonna make it harder for you.


----------



## jasmine1449

lanejudy said:


> Do you need to buy a ticket?  Or you already have a ticket and just need a park reservation?  If you need a ticket, I’m afraid you may be out of luck.  Refresh works if needing a park reservation, which one may be able to get even if the calendar is gray.


Right, I don't have a ticket. I didn't think you could buy a ticket without choosing a park day. I'm confused. Unless you mean, did I already have a ticket from a previous trip I didn't use?


----------



## jasmine1449

jasmine1449 said:


> Right, I don't have a ticket. I didn't think you could buy a ticket without choosing a park day. I'm confused. Unless you mean, did I already have a ticket from a previous trip I didn't use?


Wow. This is so confusing. hahaha. So I just purchased a ticket for May 7 and was able to book AK even though the calendar is saying the only park with reservations that day was Epcot. I see what everyone means now. I've decided to leave my conference early and make my Disney day the 7th, which isn't ideal, but is ok. Then maybe the 8th I can explore Disney Springs or Universal or something. So, if May 8 is grayed out, there is no opportunity to buy a ticket that day and that won't change, correct?

Thanks everyone for being patient with my denseness. lol


----------



## focusondisney

jasmine1449 said:


> Right, I don't have a ticket. I didn't think you could buy a ticket without choosing a park day. I'm confused. Unless you mean, did I already have a ticket from a previous trip I didn't use?


 
You have to choose a date for the ticket.  But that does not give you a park reservation.  Those are 2 separate actions on the website.


----------



## lanejudy

It is unlikely that tickets will become available again, though not impossible.  I believe some July dates (maybe others) became available again for _tickets_ yesterday.  So keep watching for May.

Park reservation availability fluctuates a bit, and the calendar doesn't update real-time.  That's why people who have a ticket (i.e., prior trip rescheduled, bought ticket but didn't immediately make park reservations, etc.) may be able to make park reservations.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jasmine1449 said:


> Wow. This is so confusing. hahaha. So I just purchased a ticket for May 7 and was able to book AK even though the calendar is saying the only park with reservations that day was Epcot. I see what everyone means now. I've decided to leave my conference early and make my Disney day the 7th, which isn't ideal, but is ok. Then maybe the 8th I can explore Disney Springs or Universal or something. So, if May 8 is grayed out, there is no opportunity to buy a ticket that day and that won't change, correct?
> 
> Thanks everyone for being patient with my denseness. lol


If May 8th is completely full for all parks you will not be able to purchase a ticket for that day at this time.  IF it opens, they will sell you a ticket but the challenge is we don't know if it will or will not open up.  

Things change all the time as people update their plans.  The best recommendation is to keep checking frequently and if you need to purchase a ticket for May 8th, try to book that ticket as soon as you see there is availability, if it opens.  

It really is being in the right place at the right time for last minute reservations right now.


----------



## jasmine1449

Since I already have a May 7 ticket, can I just add a day and choose May 8 if that opens up for a reservation? Or I would have to do the process all over again?


----------



## scrappinginontario

jasmine1449 said:


> Since I already have a May 7 ticket, can I just add a day and choose May 8 if that opens up for a reservation? Or I would have to do the process all over again?


If it opens you should be able to add a day to your current ticket.  Just not sure if you can do that online or if you would need to call in.  I'm sure someone here has experience with this and will answer soon.


----------



## ahunt1973

I'm hoping to find help here since calling Disney could take a while. Using My Disney Experience has created a challenge for me. I created my party, there are 6 of us, but when I do the park reservations, it singles me out of the party and I have to completed my reservation separately. The first time I noticed this was an issue was with our hotel reservation (staying at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace). We have 2 rooms under my husbands name. I am not on the reservation. Anyone have any advise? Had any experience with this problem? We are staying in July and mainly my concern is using the virtual que for Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance. I'd hate to go into the que on the day of and only have a party of 5 instead of 6. Thanks so much!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ahunt1973 said:


> I'm hoping to find help here since calling Disney could take a while. Using My Disney Experience has created a challenge for me. I created my party, there are 6 of us, but when I do the park reservations, it singles me out of the party and I have to completed my reservation separately. The first time I noticed this was an issue was with our hotel reservation (staying at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace). We have 2 rooms under my husbands name. I am not on the reservation. Anyone have any advise? Had any experience with this problem? We are staying in July and mainly my concern is using the virtual que for Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance. I'd hate to go into the que on the day of and only have a party of 5 instead of 6. Thanks so much!


If you feel there is any concern that you may not be linked properly, I would advise calling Disney IT at 1-407-939-4357.


----------



## jasmine1449

scrappinginontario said:


> If May 8th is completely full for all parks you will not be able to purchase a ticket for that day at this time.  IF it opens, they will sell you a ticket but the challenge is we don't know if it will or will not open up.
> 
> Things change all the time as people update their plans.  The best recommendation is to keep checking frequently and if you need to purchase a ticket for May 8th, try to book that ticket as soon as you see there is availability, if it opens.
> 
> It really is being in the right place at the right time for last minute reservations right now.


 I was able to get a May 8 ticket and reservation!! When I looked this morning the 8th, as well as other previously blacked out dates in May showed ticket and park availability. Keep checking guys! It paid off for me. I have been checking basically every hour for 3 days. Also, I was able to add a day to my tickets, then purchase. I didn't have to start the whole process over. Anyway, thanks for the help!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Miffy

I just checked the park reservation system and there seem to be 3 choices: tickets / resort hotels / AP. When I check under AP (and yes, I have an active one), the park I want for that day is green. Am I safe in canceling the reservation I have (for a different park) and rebooking? Of course I'm nervous about doing it, since I don't want to lose the reservation I already have. The park I want to go to that day wasn't available when I originally booked last week.

ETA: I'm a bit concerned about this because when I made all the park reservations last week, I'm wondering if the system didn't take my AP into consideration, since I see that the park I want for that day is green in the AP section but unavailable in the "resort" category.

ETA2: I have a resort reservation for that day. I get the feeling that the system will look at the resort availability and not the AP availability and I won't be able to make the rez. Yes? No?

Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Miffy said:


> ETA2: I have a resort reservation for that day. I get the feeling that the system will look at the resort availability and not the AP availability and I won't be able to make the rez. Yes? No?


The online system will default to Resort guest and not allow you to book a reservation from the AP bucket.  You will have to call, they can do it for you over the phone.


----------



## Miffy

lanejudy said:


> The online system will default to Resort guest and not allow you to book a reservation from the AP bucket.  You will have to call, they can do it for you over the phone.


@lanejudy: Thank you so much! Now I must ask--is this the regular WDW reservation number? Or do I have to call a special line? And I'd be calling for myself and my sister, who's staying with me at the resort and who also has an AP.


----------



## lanejudy

Miffy said:


> @lanejudy: Thank you so much! Now I must ask--is this the regular WDW reservation number? Or do I have to call a special line? And I'd be calling for myself and my sister, who's staying with me at the resort and who also has an AP.


I would try the AP line first.  It may have a shorter hold.


----------



## Miffy

lanejudy said:


> I would try the AP line first.  It may have a shorter hold.


Thank you again, @lanejudy! You've been a great help. Much appreciated.

ETA Update: The AP line worked. Hurrah! They changed our park reservation. A mere 69-minute, in total, call, most of it spent on hold. But well worth it.

Details: We're staying at the GF and wanted to go to MK on our last day, especially since we were able to snag a rez for GFC for lunch. But MK isn't available to resort guests even though it is available to APs.

Many many thanks, @lanejudy. A year and a half ago I was a WDW expert. Now I'm a novice again. But looking forward to our upcoming trip.


----------



## corpcomp

Sorry if this has been asked before . I made my ticket reservations on the My Disney Experience site and selected my wife as the other guest in the party.  Picked the dates and parks and when done, went back to my plans, only see me listed for the park.  What did I do wrong as I cannot get back in to add her so she shows up.  She does show up on the resort reservation. We have the same reservation number for the tickets.


----------



## seema

My 25 yr old daughter and her friend brought 3 day WDW theme parks.

They want to go to Magic Kingdom and Hollwood Studios - but almost all of the second half of June - no availability.


Should they check every day to see if there is availability?

I would presume there is no wait list option?

Any way to get email notices about new availability?


----------



## scrappinginontario

seema said:


> My 25 yr old daughter and her friend brought 3 day WDW theme parks.
> 
> They want to go to Magic Kingdom and Hollwood Studios - but almost all of the second half of June - no availability.
> 
> 
> Should they check every day to see if there is availability?
> 
> I would presume there is no wait list option?
> 
> Any way to get email notices about new availability?



Your question has been merged with Everything Park Reservations thread.  Post 1 has helpful information to address your situation.

Unfortunately there are no wait list options nor a way to get emails with availability.  Try, try, try is best.


----------



## JRennie

I apologize if I missed this somewhere - but, how far in advance can you make a reservation?


----------



## lanejudy

JRennie said:


> I apologize if I missed this somewhere - but, how far in advance can you make a reservation?


Theme park reservations can currently be booked through 2022.  Presumably 2023 reservations will be available once those tickets are available.


----------



## beautifultomorrow

We have park reservations for the last week of May but I am wanting to buy tickets for our parents to join us however there are currently no reservations available at the parks we are scheduled to visit. Lots of people have said the calendar doesn't provide real time availability, but I can't see the realtime availability since I haven't purchased tickets for them yet. Is it worth it to go ahead and buy the tickets so I have access to that? What if nothing ever opens up? Is there a way to save their unused tickets for a future trip?


----------



## NicholeB630

kevgraub said:


> Interesting that first week of June, HS has opened up except for Saturday/Sunday, but MK is fully booked. I do not recall seeing days before where anything filled up before HS (except 7/4 and around 10/1).
> 
> Makes me wonder if this was a dump of AP reservations, or an increase in capacity?



We are going the 5th for just 2 nights then a few at Universal resort, were going to blizzard beach one day and epcot anther and I was hoping to add one more park day either when we get in or the after blizzard beach but no park available  I keep checking buit no change. But for AP holders it shows parks available. Wondering the chance sometthing will open?


----------



## FCDub

beautifultomorrow said:


> We have park reservations for the last week of May but I am wanting to buy tickets for our parents to join us however there are currently no reservations available at the parks we are scheduled to visit. Lots of people have said the calendar doesn't provide real time availability, but I can't see the realtime availability since I haven't purchased tickets for them yet. Is it worth it to go ahead and buy the tickets so I have access to that? What is nothing ever opens up? Is there a way to save their unused tickets for a future trip?



Unused tickets expire, but their value does not and can be used toward a future ticket purchase.


----------



## dl0015

Will this still be going on this December?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dl0015 said:


> Will this still be going on this December?


Yes, currently park reservations are required through Dec 31, 2022.


----------



## JEAhrtWDW

I have read this entire thread and have not seen this asked.  I'll try and simplify my question as much as possible 

We have a big family trip trip planned (22 of us) staying off property at a VRBO 5/29-6/6.  I am the only one in our party with an AP, everyone else has a 6-Day Disney Ticket and 2 Day Universal.  All park reservations have been booked and I have booked my first 3 (all I can book with an AP).  Although all of June is green with all parks available for APs, I am getting super nervous about not being able to enter the parks with the rest of my group.

I want to purchase a 2 Day Disney ticket for myself so that I can then make 2 more park reservations, but don't know if Disney would still see me as an AP and only allow 3, not allow 3 of AP and an additional 2 for the ticket.  Also because of current availability I would ned to book the following:
5/30 - Ticket Reservation (currently AP)
5/31 - AP Reservation
6/1 - Ticket Reservation (currently AP)
6/4 - AP Reservation (currently nothing)
6/5 - AP reservation (currently nothing)

Anyone have any other recommendations?  I am more than willing to spend the additional $280 to eliminate the anxiety I feel every time I check park availability.


----------



## dl0015

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, currently park reservations are required through Dec 31, 2022.


Oh wow...sorry if this has already been asked but if we are staying off site when can we reserve a park?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

dl0015 said:


> Oh wow...sorry if this has already been asked but if we are staying off site when can we reserve a park?


As soon as you buy your tickets.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JEAhrtWDW said:


> I have read this entire thread and have not seen this asked.  I'll try and simplify my question as much as possible
> 
> We have a big family trip trip planned (22 of us) staying off property at a VRBO 5/29-6/6.  I am the only one in our party with an AP, everyone else has a 6-Day Disney Ticket and 2 Day Universal.  All park reservations have been booked and I have booked my first 3 (all I can book with an AP).  Although all of June is green with all parks available for APs, I am getting super nervous about not being able to enter the parks with the rest of my group.
> 
> I want to purchase a 2 Day Disney ticket for myself so that I can then make 2 more park reservations, but don't know if Disney would still see me as an AP and only allow 3, not allow 3 of AP and an additional 2 for the ticket.  Also because of current availability I would ned to book the following:
> 5/30 - Ticket Reservation (currently AP)
> 5/31 - AP Reservation
> 6/1 - Ticket Reservation (currently AP)
> 6/4 - AP Reservation (currently nothing)
> 6/5 - AP reservation (currently nothing)
> 
> Anyone have any other recommendations?  I am more than willing to spend the additional $280 to eliminate the anxiety I feel every time I check park availability.



I would recommend asking this question on the Tickets thread.  The one thing I did notice about your question is that all dates are green for APs.  My understanding is that if you purchase a 2-day ticket, you would be pulling from the 'Theme Park Tickets' bucket so your availability is different than the AP availability.


----------



## lanejudy

JEAhrtWDW said:


> I want to purchase a 2 Day Disney ticket for myself so that I can then make 2 more park reservations, but don't know if Disney would still see me as an AP and only allow 3, not allow 3 of AP and an additional 2 for the ticket.


If you buy a regular ticket you should be able to book park reservations for that ticket in addition to 3 for the AP; if the system is being finicky it may require a call.

@scrappinginontario is correct that you will need to pay attention to what bucket has availability for which park each day and plan your ticket dates by that.  Two 1-day tickets is nearly the same price as a 2-day, so that is an option.

Also I noticed you mentioned the rest of your party has 6-day tickets but you


----------



## lanejudy

dl0015 said:


> Oh wow...sorry if this has already been asked but if we are staying off site when can we reserve a park?


Theme park reservations are currently available through 12/2022 for anyone with a valid ticket.


----------



## JEAhrtWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> I would recommend asking this question on the Tickets thread.  The one thing I did notice about your question is that all dates are green for APs.  My understanding is that if you purchase a 2-day ticket, you would be pulling from the 'Theme Park Tickets' bucket so your availability is different than the AP availability.



Thanks!  Here's what I did - I purchased a 1 day ticket for 5/30 and made myself a new profile with just my first and last name - it will not be tied to my AP profile. I was then able to book Epcot for that day and use my AP Profile to book HS for 5/4 then I did the same (purchased another 1 day ticket) for 6/1, used that to book Epcot and then was able to use my AP Profile to book MK for 6/5.

We are going to MK on 5/31 - IF park passes are available for APs at Epcot for 6/1, I'll use my AP and then be able to use the value of the 1 day ticket for a future trip


----------



## JEAhrtWDW

lanejudy said:


> If you buy a regular ticket you should be able to book park reservations for that ticket in addition to 3 for the AP; if the system is being finicky it may require a call.
> 
> @scrappinginontario is correct that you will need to pay attention to what bucket has availability for which park each day and plan your ticket dates by that.  Two 1-day tickets is nearly the same price as a 2-day, so that is an option.
> 
> Also I noticed you mentioned the rest of your party has 6-day tickets but you



Yes - I was able to get the park reservations figured out - thanks!  The day we arrive I'll be spending the day checking into the house, getting groceries and whatever else needs to get done


----------



## olive

We (family of 4) have reservations for 9 park days right now, with 3 days reserved at Hollywood Studios. If we manage to ride Rise of the Resistance earlier in our trip, we would likely want to swap out one of the DHS days for Animal Kingdom or Epcot. (And I imagine another family would be happy to pick up our DHS reservations - it seems like that is the most in demand park right now.) 

I know we can change park reservations if they seem to be available online or through the app, but has anyone done this at guest services instead? I am a little nervous about the idea of dropping our reservations and then trying to pick up 4 reservations at another park. Even if AK or Epcot shows availability, I know it *could* change quickly. Will guest services handle this for you? If no, we will just keep all of our DHS days and hop to AK or Epcot in the afternoon. I'm sure the kids would be okay with another chance at RotR and Slinky Dog. We haven't been to Disney in almost 6 years so a lot of DHS is completely new to them.

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

olive said:


> We (family of 4) have reservations for 9 park days right now, with 3 days reserved at Hollywood Studios. If we manage to ride Rise of the Resistance earlier in our trip, we would likely want to swap out one of the DHS days for Animal Kingdom or Epcot. (And I imagine another family would be happy to pick up our DHS reservations - it seems like that is the most in demand park right now.)
> 
> I know we can change park reservations if they seem to be available online or through the app, but has anyone done this at guest services instead? I am a little nervous about the idea of dropping our reservations and then trying to pick up 4 reservations at another park. Even if AK or Epcot shows availability, I know it *could* change quickly. Will guest services handle this for you? If no, we will just keep all of our DHS days and hop to AK or Epcot in the afternoon. I'm sure the kids would be okay with another chance at RotR and Slinky Dog. We haven't been to Disney in almost 6 years so a lot of DHS is completely new to them.
> 
> Thanks!


Guest Services may handle this for you but only if there is availability at the park you wish to go to.  It's similar to calling in to change your reservations.  It's the 'safer' way for sure as you are not dropping one to pick up another but I'm not sure if anyone has tried doing it at guest services prior to entering the park for the day.

Hopefully someone can help.  You may also wish to ask on the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread if anyone successfully had park reservations changed at guest services.


----------



## olive

scrappinginontario said:


> Guest Services may handle this for you but only if there is availability at the park you wish to go to.  It's similar to calling in to change your reservations.  It's the 'safer' way for sure as you are not dropping one to pick up another but I'm not sure if anyone has tried doing it at guest services prior to entering the park for the day.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help.  You may also wish to ask on the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread if anyone successfully had park reservations changed at guest services.



That is what I was thinking - that it might be "safer" if I can have them do it for me. And hopefully in person at guest services will be quicker than over the phone. If folks on this thread don't have experience trying this way I will check on the Here Now thread. Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

olive said:


> That is what I was thinking - that it might be "safer" if I can have them do it for me. And hopefully in person at guest services will be quicker than over the phone. If folks on this thread don't have experience trying this way I will check on the Here Now thread. Thanks!


The 'Here Now and Just Back' thread has people who are or recently were at WDW.  This thread is mainly visited by people who are planning their trip for the future.  Are you there now?  If so, you may try at guest services any day, you don't need to wait until the day of.

If you are still home and the parks you wish to visit are showing availability now, if it were me I would try to do the swap now, either by dropping and then picking up or, if I didn't feel comfortable waiting by calling guest services.  There is no guarantee that as the date gets closer that there will still be availability.


----------



## olive

scrappinginontario said:


> The 'Here Now and Just Back' thread has people who are or recently were at WDW.  This thread is mainly visited by people who are planning their trip for the future.  Are you there now?  If so, you may try at guest services any day, you don't need to wait until the day of.
> 
> If you are still home and the parks you wish to visit are showing availability now, if it were me I would try to do the swap now, either by dropping and then picking up or, if I didn't feel comfortable waiting by calling guest services.  There is no guarantee that as the date gets closer that there will still be availability.



We are not there now. We would only drop one of the DHS days if, while we are there, we are successful riding RotR on one of our other DHS days. It wouldn't make sense to drop it before the trip in this case. Just interested in whether others have done the switch in person at guest services while in the parks.


----------



## BK2014

How do I transfer my park reservations from one resort package to another?  I have a 5 day package for a stay at Pop Century with 5 day ticket.  When we booked that reservation we were able to get the park reservations for each day.  We now see that there is availability for those same 5 days at Coronado Springs, and want to change resorts.  If I book the package at Coronado Springs with the 5 day park tickets, how do I transfer my park reservations?  I do not want to cancel the Pop reservation if I am going to lose the park reservations.  Does this require calling?  Thanks!


----------



## DonaldDuck21

I am an Annual Passholder and will be staying off property in May. I know I can only have three reservations booked at a time. If I have Mon - Wed booked, when can I book Thursday? is it available to book first thing Monday morning?


----------



## lanejudy

BK2014 said:


> If I book the package at Coronado Springs with the 5 day park tickets, how do I transfer my park reservations?


The park reservations will remain as long as you have valid tickets.  You can change the resort without problem.  If you can swing a new deposit, just book the new reservation first and then cancel POP.  Or you may be able to change it within MDE - if not, call.


----------



## lanejudy

DonaldDuck21 said:


> I am an Annual Passholder and will be staying off property in May. I know I can only have three reservations booked at a time. If I have Mon - Wed booked, when can I book Thursday? is it available to book first thing Monday morning?


I believe you can book Thurs. after the last park closes for the night on Mon.


----------



## D-Trick

Hey all!  Apologies if this is the wrong location for this post.  I didn't see a ticketing forum but admins feel free to move wherever you feel this is best suited.
_____

My wife and I both have non-expiration hopper tickets connected to each of our MDE accounts.  Because of this, we were able to make park reservations on a day that we planned on attending.  

Fast forward to the day before our reservation, and we decide that we don't want to park hop.  We no longer want to use our hoppers for a 1 park day, so we pay a visit to the ticketing center at Disney Springs.

We tell the CM that we want to purchase (2) 1 day, 1 park tickets to use with our existing reservation the next day.  She says "no problem!" however the process took a while and the CM was on the phone for some time.

Here's what's confusing to me:
She moved our non-expiration tickets out of our MDE accounts, and moved them to two created dummy 2nd accounts called *"(my name) Non-Expire"* and *"(wife's name) Non-Expire."*  I still see the ticket(s) in my list of tickets and passes, but only because she set me to manage the plans of my new *(my name) Non-Expire* account.
When I view my Family and Friends List, I see both the "Non-Expire" accounts.

Does this sound like it's normal procedure?  I assumed that I could just purchase a 1 day ticket, and then have them set the priority so that it uses the 1 day ticket first before the hopper.  This makes me think that the system is bit more complex then I thought, and the non-expiration tickets needed to be moved out because the reservation was specifically locked to them.

Thoughts?  TIA.

Note:  I did email WDW ticketing but have not yet heard back.


----------



## Robo

D-Trick said:


> -She moved our non-expiration tickets out of our MDE accounts, and moved them to two created dummy 2nd accounts called *"(my name) Non-Expire"* and *"(wife's name) Non-Expire."*  I still see the ticket(s) in my list of tickets and passes, but only because she set me to manage the plans of my new *(my name) Non-Expire* account.
> When I view my Family and Friends List, I see both the "Non-Expire" accounts.
> 1. Does this sound like it's normal procedure?
> 2. I assumed that I could just purchase a 1 day ticket, and then have them set the priority so that it uses the 1 day ticket first before the hopper.
> 3. This makes me think that the system is bit more complex then I thought, and
> 4. the non-expiration tickets needed to be moved out because the reservation was specifically locked to them.
> 5. Note:  I did email WDW ticketing but have not yet heard back.


1. Yes. It's a "normal" option.
2. That's also a "normal" option.
3. The system is ridiculously complicated, but that's another story.
4*.  No, that's not the case.*
5. Don't worry about it. You're all set.
Have fun!


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Sorry, read through the thread and have a couple questions. Trying to possibly book a last minute trip at the end of June, but right now Epcot is the only park available for each of the days (I do not have an AP, but my traveling companions do). I know to look constantly for cancellations, but what do you think the chances of WDW releasing more reservations for the end of June at this point is?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Cloudless Nights said:


> Sorry, read through the thread and have a couple questions. Trying to possibly book a last minute trip at the end of June, but right now Epcot is the only park available for each of the days (I do not have an AP, but my traveling companions do). I know to look constantly for cancellations, but what do you think the chances of WDW releasing more reservations for the end of June at this point is?


Hard to say.  It is possible that more reservations could become available, either because of cancellations or increased capacity.  But how likely?  No one knows.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Hard to say.  It is possible that more reservations could become available, either because of cancellations or increased capacity.  But how likely?  No one knows.


Thanks. And if my AP-holding companions tried to book for me under their availability, I'm guessing it would flag that I don't have an AP?


----------



## Peter Johnson

We have a trip scheduled in October. DW's AP is still valid then, but my AP expires a week before we go. Because of that, I can't schedule park days for myself. Since I can't renew my AP until 60 days before it expires (I think that's the limit), is there any way I can schedule park days for myself before then?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Cloudless Nights said:


> Thanks. And if my AP-holding companions tried to book for me under their availability, I'm guessing it would flag that I don't have an AP?


Correct.


----------



## Craig Larson

I made my reservations a month ago with my hotel+ticket package. If I switch to a resort only stay and purchase tickets separately (may be able to get a decent discount going this way), will I have to redo my reservations? I would book my resort and link the tickets before cancelling the original reservation.

I'm assuming since I will be in the same "bucket" of park pass reservations I should be all set, just don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Eastern

scrappinginontario said:


> 6.  Disney is updating their policies.  If a park reservation was made due to a guest having tickets attached to their MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app, if that ticket is removed but park reservations not removed by the guest, an email will be sent to guests advising them that a valid park admission is required in order to retain the park reservation.  It appears guests will have a couple of days to link a new ticket to their MDE account or their park reservation(s) will automatically be cancelled.  This has potential to open more availability as until now it was a guest's responsibility to go in to MDE and cancel their reservations if they cancelled their trip.



I made a MK park reservation with an AP voucher on my MDE profile. I am not going to use this voucher, instead, I have purchased a 3 day ticket. If I move the AP to an unused profile, will the 3 day ticket hold my current park reservations, or will they be deleted because the AP voucher is no longer attached? I also have a resort reservation linked.


----------



## lanejudy

Park reservations are not directly tied to any specific ticket and will stay as long as any valid ticket remains in your account.


----------



## ximfinity

Has anyone seen dates open up for specific parks as they increase capacity?


----------



## coachbev

Why would Hollywood Studios already be booked for Oct. 11 - 14, is there something special going on besides the 50th Anniversary


----------



## Chris Ehlers

ximfinity said:


> Has anyone seen dates open up for specific parks as they increase capacity?


So we had a change/addition with one of my kids friends coming with us last week.  we are going 7/3-10.  I knew HS was already booked for our 2 HS days so after I bought there ticket thru DVC i wnet on to do their park reservations and strangely enough event though the park showed sold out to Resorts guests it allowed me to make reservations for those 2 days.  not sure how it happened but it did  so i would make sure if you have a day that is closed keep trying


----------



## scrappinginontario

ximfinity said:


> Has anyone seen dates open up for specific parks as they increase capacity?


Park availability changes at different times but we're never sure why as they don't announce capacity changes.  We are aware that they shuffle the buckets around but again, this isn't announced, just happens.


Chris Ehlers said:


> So we had a change/addition with one of my kids friends coming with us last week.  we are going 7/3-10.  I knew HS was already booked for our 2 HS days so after I bought there ticket thru DVC i wnet on to do their park reservations and strangely enough event though the park showed sold out to Resorts guests it allowed me to make reservations for those 2 days.  not sure how it happened but it did  so i would make sure if you have a day that is closed keep trying


The availability calendar is not updated real-time so there can be times where it shows full be people are able to secure reservations.  Best option is to do what you did and keep trying as sometimes the calendar shows full but guests are still able to secure park reservations.


----------



## KC1535

I am sorry if this has already been asked...
Do you have to enter a designated park before a certain time?  I have park reservations for everyday my family and I plan on going to the parks.  However,  on the day we arrive, we wouldn't head to the reserved park until the evening.  Would this be a problem?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

KC1535 said:


> I am sorry if this has already been asked...
> Do you have to enter a designated park before a certain time?  I have park reservations for everyday my family and I plan on going to the parks.  However,  on the day we arrive, we wouldn't head to the reserved park until the evening.  Would this be a problem?


Not a problem.  You can enter your reserved park at any time throughout the day.


----------



## Bowen9475

What does everyone think about park availability opening up any more for the end of June?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bowen9475 said:


> What does everyone think about park availability opening up any more for the end of June?


Unfortunately nobody can answer this question at this time and any guesses would purely be that.  If you have tickets and cannot get reservations, please keep checking as people's plans change so park reservations may open.


----------



## KC1535

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Not a problem.  You can enter your reserved park at any time throughout the day.


Perfect!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## D-Trick

Robo said:


> 5. Don't worry about it. You're all set.



My email to ticketing was inquiring if:

Creating the non-expire accounts was the normal process.
How do I make future park reservations with my MDE account since it no longer contains valid admission... when obviously I still do.
How to use the non-expiration tickets since they are no longer attached to my MBs and cards.


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'm an AP holder, taking a person with a 5-day ticket.  We're staying off site.  I've already made his reservations, and know I can only make 3 days for me.  For the sake of simplicity, let's say we're going Monday-Friday, and I have reservations Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  At what point during Monday can I book a Thursday reservation? Is it after I enter a park? After the parks close?


----------



## scrappinginontario

NeuroCindy said:


> I'm an AP holder, taking a person with a 5-day ticket.  We're staying off site.  I've already made his reservations, and know I can only make 3 days for me.  For the sake of simplicity, let's say we're going Monday-Friday, and I have reservations Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  At what point during Monday can I book a Thursday reservation? Is it after I enter a park? After the parks close?


You may make a new reservation after the last park closes Monday, as long as there is still availability for annual passes.


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

On October 11 and 12. And for thanksgiving week. Just yesterday it was gone for DHS. I’ve been checking for MK on 10/31 daily and that still hasn’t opened up. Hope this helps someone !


----------



## Raemama

I just noticed that all of November is showing “green” now on the availability chart; previously the week of Thanksgiving had only partial availability.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Raemama said:


> I just noticed that all of November is showing “green” now on the availability chart; previously the week of Thanksgiving had only partial availability.


Thanks for the heads up, I need to get DHS on one of those days


----------



## Raemama

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I need to get DHS on one of those days


Oh--I hope you got it secured!


----------



## Candice30

july 4th week only had partial availability and i just noticed it is all green now if anyone was trying to get a DHS or MKG reservation


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

I think they increased capacity across the board starting in July.  I had a trip planned in July where a number of days already had HS for resorts and tickets gone and now everything is green again.


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> I think they increased capacity across the board starting in July.  I had a trip planned in July where a number of days already had HS for resorts and tickets gone and now everything is green again.


I'm starting to think this is true.  

With all of the posts and threads about CMs being called back, the college program reopening, and the new hires, the staffing seems to be increasing which would be necessary for a guest capacity increase.  You simply cannot add, for instance, 10,000 - 15,000 guests in a park and not have the staffing to meet and manage the guest experience.  By waiting to July you can get your CMs back in the rhythm of work and the newbies can get several weeks of training when there are less guests?

Plus, I wonder if this also means that the queues will be reduced to 3 foot social distancing in May or June too.  If you add more capacity and guests to the parks, I don't think you can have the queues continuing to snake throughout the concourses and walking paths at 6' feet distances without creating even more nightmare bottlenecks.  Logistically to move people around the park there would have to be reduced distancing, I would think.


----------



## lanejudy

coachbev said:


> Why would Hollywood Studios already be booked for Oct. 11 - 14, is there something special going on besides the 50th Anniversary


Mon. 10/11 is Columbus Day which is a popular time for students who have a fall break.



D-Trick said:


> My email to ticketing was inquiring if:
> 
> Creating the non-expire accounts was the normal process.
> How do I make future park reservations with my MDE account since it no longer contains valid admission... when obviously I still do.
> How to use the non-expiration tickets since they are no longer attached to my MBs and cards.


We often recommend creating a new profile to "hold" tickets that you don't want to use.  The CM went a little above if an entirely new MDE account was created.  You should be able to re-assign the non-expiring tickets back to your "real" self when you want to use them.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

I know how to make park reservations, but what is the best place to check for cancelations? Just press "make new reservation" and see if there is availability for the day you want at the park you want? But how will it let you know that there is availability at a different park if it takes you to the "remove from party" page?


----------



## annmorr

Right now the Park reservations are only showing availability for Epcot for the four days that we will be at Dsineyworld.  Does anyone know if reservations open up as time goes on, (we go in June), or will we really only be able to go to Epcot the whole time?


----------



## Heather07438

annmorr said:


> Right now the Park reservations are only showing availability for Epcot for the four days that we will be at Dsineyworld.  Does anyone know if reservations open up as time goes on, (we go in June), or will we really only be able to go to Epcot the whole time?


I wish there was some good advice here. There aren’t any guarantees but with perseverance you _might_ get what you’re looking for. APR started booking out 30-60 days prior during spring break and as more people caught wind of that more people starting booking well in advance. We’ve seen a few waves of availability turn June from yellow to green again but it is usually short lived and fills back up within a day or two or so...
I’d keep checking in whenever you have time to see if any of your dates have become available. Don’t just look at the general calendar, actually go in to the next step where you make the reservation. Sometimes different availability can show up there plus you’re a page ahead to get a jump on the competition . Basically be on the look out for cancellations being released from other guests or WDW adding/ resorting more slots. Goodluck & myfbwy


----------



## Lee from WV

annmorr said:


> Right now the Park reservations are only showing availability for Epcot for the four days that we will be at Dsineyworld.  Does anyone know if reservations open up as time goes on, (we go in June), or will we really only be able to go to Epcot the whole time?


If you get hoppers, you could go to another park after 2pm, as long as you've tapped into your first park....


----------



## Bowen9475

I was just able to make a park reservation for Hollywood Studios for the end of June! Hadn't seen that available in all the times I've been checking. Now hoping for some availability at Magic Kingdom


----------



## blobula

Any tips on how my family of 4 could get a one day Park Pass reservation to MK last week of June? Do I just keep clicking on the MK option for Park Pass reservation throughout the day every day until something opens up?


----------



## ZellyB

I've seen others post that you could maybe try for just one reservation at a time rather than all 4 at once.  Good luck to you and hopefully if you are patient and persistent you'll get them.


----------



## FCDub

Yes, all you can do is keep trying.


----------



## Brett Wyman

June is almost completely open for APs, everyday accept one is full green. Historically Disney will move those days to Resort Guest and regular ticket holders as the dates get closer.  Book Epcot for now, or any other park you can and upgrade to hoppers that day if thats your only way. But keep checking to see if they move the open spots over. Sadly there is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## WonderfulLife

Funny......I was looking to make reservations for June 12th at MK for 6 people. The availability calendar showed only Epcot being available. I got a wild hair and decided to try anyway. I got the reservations I wanted. I guess moral of the story........don't just look at the availability calendar.....


----------



## blobula

Thank you! I was able to score two of the four reservations so far...


----------



## scrappinginontario

WonderfulLife said:


> Funny......I was looking to make reservations for June 12th at MK for 6 people. The availability calendar showed only Epcot being available. I got a wild hair and decided to try anyway. I got the reservations I wanted. I guess moral of the story........don't just look at the availability calendar.....


So glad you got what you wanted.

Yes, what you said is exactly right.  The availability calendar is not updated real-time so it's best to actually try to get the reservation you want as opposed to only going by the calendar.


----------



## Dave006

Obi-J Kenobi said:


> Plus, I wonder if this also means that the queues will be reduced to 3 foot social distancing in May or June too. If you add more capacity and guests to the parks, I don't think you can have the queues continuing to snake throughout the concourses and walking paths at 6' feet distances without creating even more nightmare bottlenecks. Logistically to move people around the park there would have to be reduced distancing, I would think.


*Temperature Screenings Until May 16 for Guests.*

*Disney announced yesterday ( May 12th )

Physical Distancing*

Temporary adjustments are still in place to promote physical distancing. *While we will reduce physical distancing measures for Guests across many areas with a gradual, phased approach, *six-feet distancing measures will continue in all dining locations, merchandise stores and in areas where Guests can temporarily remove their masks.

Physical distancing measures may include:

*Signage and Ground Markings*: Please follow directional signage and ground markings, which have been installed throughout Walt Disney World Resort to help Guests better navigate common areas while practicing physical distancing.
*Physical Barriers*: Physical barriers have been added in select places to help promote proper separation between people, including in queues and on transportation and attractions. Barriers may also be visible, for example, in areas around cash registers or at Guest Relations.
*Party Size*: Guests traveling in parties of more than 10 are asked to split into smaller groups in queues, dining locations and other areas around our parks and resorts to better allow for physical distancing.

Source: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/

Dave


----------



## irazabul

Is the availability of parks different if you have existing reservations at a WDW RESORT?  I read an article from a site that seemed to suggest that park availability differs for AP, Resort guests, and ticket only holders?  If so, how can I access the calendar for Resort guests?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I believe that the two pots are just APs and ticket holders. You can’t make an APR if you have a resort reservation but no park tickets.


----------



## Marionnette

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I believe that the two pots are just APs and ticket holders. You can’t make an APR if you have a resort reservation but no park tickets.


There are 3 buckets - APs not staying on site, ticket holders not staying on site and onsite guests with tickets or APs. Some offsite hotels are also included in the onsite bucket.


----------



## sdk1231

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...,resort,passholder&amp;defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Marionnette said:


> There are 3 buckets - APs not staying on site, ticket holders not staying on site and onsite guests with tickets or APs. Some offsite hotels are also included in the onsite bucket.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## MomOTwins

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you for clarifying.


While the website reports availability for three buckets, actual park pass availability in the onsite resort and offsite ticketholder buckets has been identical since parks reopened, suggesting that they have a single shared bucket in practice. AP availability is different.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

With apologies to the many AP holders on these boards, I have a lot of trouble understanding or justifying the current inequities across the buckets.  Right now for June, every single day shows all four parks available for AP, with the exception of one day (where only MK is unavailable).   For on-site guests, however, not a single day has all four parks available.   Eight days have zero parks available.   Every other day has just Epcot available, except for a single day that also has AK.  

Why?

There are still rooms available in many resorts in June.   But why would someone book one now?  How does this make business sense?  

And more generally, wouldn't Disney normally prioritize on-site guests over APs?  It is nice to make your most regular and loyal customers happy (something Disney has been doing too little of lately, even pre-Covid).   But APs used to be the first ones shut out when the parks hit capacity.  Now they are the last ones.  Even though they are much more likely to be local and thus have flexibility in when they can attend.  And even though Disney makes significantly less money from letting them into the parks than it does from letting resort guests in.  

I don't get it.


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

Grasshopper2016 said:


> With apologies to the many AP holders on these boards, I have a lot of trouble understanding or justifying the current inequities across the buckets.  Right now for June, every single day shows all four parks available for AP, with the exception of one day (where only MK is unavailable).   For on-site guests, however, not a single day has all four parks available.   Eight days have zero parks available.   Every other day has just Epcot available, except for a single day that also has AK.
> 
> Why?
> 
> There are still rooms available in many resorts in June.   But why would someone book one now?  How does this make business sense?
> 
> And more generally, wouldn't Disney normally prioritize on-site guests over APs?  It is nice to make your most regular and loyal customers happy (something Disney has been doing too little of lately, even pre-Covid).   But APs used to be the first ones shut out when the parks hit capacity.  Now they are the last ones.  Even though they are much more likely to be local and thus have flexibility in when they can attend.  And even though Disney makes significantly less money from letting them into the parks than it does from letting resort guests in.
> 
> I don't get it.



There may seem to be a lot of AP availability because unless you have a resort reservation, you can only reserve 3 park days. And even if you enter a park, you can't make another reservation until the parks close for the day.

This is why it seems like a lot of availability until the week or so before.   Trust me, those spots disappear quickly. Especially Fri-Mon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

irazabul said:


> Is the availability of parks different if you have existing reservations at a WDW RESORT?  I read an article from a site that seemed to suggest that park availability differs for AP, Resort guests, and ticket only holders?  If so, how can I access the calendar for Resort guests?


Your question has been merged with the Everything Park Reservations thread.  There is a lot of great information here and post 1 will answer your questions also.


----------



## Domer87

Can park reservations be cancelled the day of the reservation; and/or Is there a penalty if I have a reservation into a park and I don't show up?  I would be using 'no expiration' tickets that have been converted into MDE.  

Thank you,


----------



## scrappinginontario

Domer87 said:


> Can park reservations be cancelled the day of the reservation; and/or Is there a penalty if I have a reservation into a park and I don't show up?  I would be using 'no expiration' tickets that have been converted into MDE.
> 
> Thank you,


Yes, park reservations may be cancelled right up until the day of the reservation.

There isn't a penalty for not showing up but with the scarcity of reservations it is greatly appreciated when guests take the time to release them.  Some people are looking right up until the day of to find a reservation so releasing is a great help


----------



## Bowen9475

A whole lot of availability just opened up!


----------



## sdk1231

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, park reservations may be cancelled right up until the day of the reservation.
> 
> There isn't a penalty for not showing up but with the scarcity of reservations it is greatly appreciated when guests take the time to release them.  Some people are looking right up until the day of to find a reservation so releasing is a great help


Great reminder!


----------



## sdk1231

Bowen9475 said:


> A whole lot of availability just opened up!


Thanks for posting!  I was just able to get the park reservations I wanted for several days.


----------



## Bowen9475

We were able to switch to MK for one day. So excited about that!


----------



## Unlimited N2O

Did they increase capacity for the 50th? I checked yesterday and there was no change in the availability.


----------



## sdk1231

Unlimited N2O said:


> Did they increase capacity for the 50th? I checked yesterday and there was no change in the availability.


I just looked and don't see any change in availability for Oct 1 or Oct 2.


----------



## jemtx

I thought I saw on a bunch of blogs yesterday that Disney refilled all the availability for June and July with the announcement of increased capacity.  Today I went to switch my Epcot and HS days in June and everything is yellow again for resort guests. Is this accurate?  Did it fill up in 24 hours?


----------



## Suzanne74

I just saw the same and looked. Everything only has Epcot only for my days I was considering getting tickets.


----------



## Figaroo

It filled up within 24 hours. It was green for June late last night and very early this morning.


----------



## jemtx

Suzanne74 said:


> I just saw the same and looked. Everything only has Epcot only for my days I was considering getting tickets.



It’s crazy that it filed up in less than 24 hours for the entire month.  I was just trying to switch my Epcot/HS day so I could change an ADR.  Oh well I’ll keep checking.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Reservations fill extremely quickly as soon as they open more.


----------



## ca819

I am confused about some prior advice in this thread. I was planning a last minute trip in June but didn’t get to book it in time before the reservations filled back up last week. Some were saying to check the availability not on the general calendar but like you’re actually making a reservation. Is that possible to access if I haven’t yet booked tickets? I haven’t booked a resort or tickets because there’s no availability.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ca819 said:


> I am confused about some prior advice in this thread. I was planning a last minute trip in June but didn’t get to book it in time before the reservations filled back up last week. Some were saying to check the availability not on the general calendar but like you’re actually making a reservation. Is that possible to access if I haven’t yet booked tickets? I haven’t booked a resort or tickets because there’s no availability.


No it is not.  You must have purchased tickets in order to try and book a park reservation.  If you don't want to do this you can watch the calendar but even if something opens up, by the time tickets are purchased and reservations are attempted to be made, there is no guarantee the availability will still be there.


----------



## SuJo

Grasshopper2016 said:


> With apologies to the many AP holders on these boards, I have a lot of trouble understanding or justifying the current inequities across the buckets.  Right now for June, every single day shows all four parks available for AP, with the exception of one day (where only MK is unavailable).   For on-site guests, however, not a single day has all four parks available.   Eight days have zero parks available.   Every other day has just Epcot available, except for a single day that also has AK.
> 
> Why?
> 
> There are still rooms available in many resorts in June.   But why would someone book one now?  How does this make business sense?
> 
> And more generally, wouldn't Disney normally prioritize on-site guests over APs?  It is nice to make your most regular and loyal customers happy (something Disney has been doing too little of lately, even pre-Covid).   But APs used to be the first ones shut out when the parks hit capacity.  Now they are the last ones.  Even though they are much more likely to be local and thus have flexibility in when they can attend.  And even though Disney makes significantly less money from letting them into the parks than it does from letting resort guests in.
> 
> I don't get it.



Have you checked the resorts lately?  I know the week we are going in June there are no resorts available.  When I booked our room over a month ago the only resorts available were Coronado Springs and Art of Animation.  That was it and now those are full as well.


----------



## Murron

Made our park reservations.  Have a hopper and know we need to enter the reserved park and can then hop after 2 pm.   My question, however, is this --  If my park reservation is say for Epcot and we leave at 11 am to stroll  on Boardwalk, can we reenter Epcot at 1 pm because it is our reserved park?  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## gharter

yes you can.
With a park reservation, you can come and go to that park as you please.
To park hop, you must tap in the park with the reservation first.  Then at 2, you can hop to another park as long as there is room.  No guarantees, but so far, haven't read about anyone having problems hopping to a different park.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Sure, you can always enter your reserved park anytime that day


----------



## Murron

gharter -- Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

You can always return to your reserved park, at any time of day.
Be aware that Epcot has been opening much later than other parks for the past few month -- officially open at 11am, though allowing guests in approx. 45 minutes earlier.  I mention this because you said "leave at 11am."


----------



## Murron

Another question!   If I make an Epcot dinner reservation and cannot hop there due to capacity will they still let you in because you have a dining reservation?    (Can you tell I'm working on dining today...ugh...this use to be easy!)


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Murron said:


> Another question!   If I make an Epcot dinner reservation and cannot hop there due to capacity will they still let you in because you have a dining reservation?    (Can you tell I'm working on dining today...ugh...this use to be easy!)


As of yet they have never restricted park hopping due to capacity, so this is really a non-issue.


----------



## Murron

ENJDisneyFan said:


> As of yet they have never restricted park hopping due to capacity, so this is really a non-issue.


While that may be true to date, the possibility exists and I do not want a charge to my account because I did not show up for the reservation.    Thinking now I'll just stick with either resort dining reservations or just eat around the world in Epcot each afternoon for the Food & Wine fest.


----------



## lanejudy

Murron said:


> If I make an Epcot dinner reservation and cannot hop there due to capacity will they still let you in because you have a dining reservation?


Technically, the rule says no.  An ADR does not guarantee access if hopping is not available.  But as PP mentions, there has yet to be a day in the past 4.5 months that hopping was not available.


----------



## StacieNorthern

I have infant twins, I know they don’t need tickets but what about reservations? Do I make them for just me & husband or all 4 of us?


----------



## GBRforWDW

StacieNorthern said:


> I have infant twins, I know they don’t need tickets but what about reservations? Do I make them for just me & husband or all 4 of us?


Reservations are only available with a ticket.  Meaning, if they don't need a ticket, they don't need a reservation.


----------



## Newbie500

As of this writing only Epcot is available for reservations June 27-July 2 this year.  We have ours but my DD wants to bring her friend last minute.  Assuming we can even get her on our flight (from CT) should we chance that more reservations open up by the time we get there?


----------



## FCDub

Maybe. Maybe not. There’s literally no way to know. Depends how strong your appetite for chance is.


----------



## Leigh L

Capacity seems to open up from time to time, but it's not a guarantee.

Does she already have a ticket? If so, I would say try to book it even if the calendar says no availability. I was able to get my DH and DD DHS park passes for late June that way when they decided to join other DD and myself. The third person who joined maybe a week or two later (also a DD's friend situation), it took me about 1-2 weeks of constantly checking and either Disney opened up more capacity or they shifted slots from the AP bucket. In our case, I think it was the former.
Good luck! I hope something opens up


----------



## RoseGold

I can't believe all of the Wednesdays in June are booked for AK for hotel guests!  I never thought that would happen.

AK still shows availability to AP holders, but of course no APs for sale.  Do they open the slots last minute?  I'm trying to decide between trying to get last minute tickets and just going to Legoland.

I am really frustrated with Disney right now.


----------



## FCDub

Maybe. Maybe not. This question comes up a lot, so you’re definitely not alone. You can also hop after 2 PM if you have entered your first park reservation of the day and have the park hopper option attached to your ticket.


----------



## RoseGold

There's no parks at all, unless you're AP!  And there's no APs!

Wouldn't Disney want the full price guests?  This makes no sense!


----------



## OKWFan88

I just left Disney after a five day last minute trip that we booked two days before we came. We stayed at Saratoga Springs and I have out of state AP and was with a person who just had a 5 day park ticket. We were able to get park reservations for every day even though we booked two days before coming. We got HS twice. MK twice and AK once. So it can be done.


----------



## FCDub

RoseGold said:


> There's no parks at all, unless you're AP!  And there's no APs!
> 
> Wouldn't Disney want the full price guests?  This makes no sense!



Oh your post is confusing then. You said no park reservations for AK specifically. 

There are still capacity restrictions, so everyone is trying to do the best they can.


----------



## RoseGold

FCDub said:


> Oh your post is confusing then. You said no park reservations for AK specifically.
> 
> There are still capacity restrictions, so everyone is trying to do the best they can.



I meant I couldn't buy a hopper because there are no parks at all.

But it shows availability (except HS) for APs.  Weird that AP and not full price can get in.


----------



## Aimeedyan

RoseGold said:


> There's no parks at all, unless you're AP!  And there's no APs!
> 
> Wouldn't Disney want the full price guests?  This makes no sense!



There are AP's - lots of them, in fact - but many live within driving distance and visit more often OR stay offsite. Since we only get 3 reservations at a time, we're not going to book our late June dates until we finish visiting in May and early June. Check the AP calendar a week or two out; it'll be sold out completely. For an AP, park reservations are booked in a much shorter window than someone who is flying in a year out and knows their dates.

(I am visiting this weekend and next so I won't book later June dates until this weekend is over)

That said - some AP's are blocked in June/July/early August so the demand is not quite as high so typically, Disney will move some of those AP slots over to resort/ticket holders but not until AP's get an actual chance to book what they want.


----------



## RoseGold

Aimeedyan said:


> There are AP's - lots of them, in fact



I mean Disney will not sell me an AP.  And I almost bought those AP cards at the AAA right before lockdown...

If I had an AP, I could reserve.  But because I'm full price, nope.


----------



## Aimeedyan

RoseGold said:


> I mean Disney will not sell me an AP.  And I almost bought those AP cards at the AAA right before lockdown...
> 
> If I had an AP, I could reserve.  But because I'm full price, nope.



Gotcha - when you said there was no AP's, I read it as "no passholders" (ie - they're holding park spots for people that don't exist) not that they won't sell passes. All the abbreviations start taking on new meanings for me   

I bet they move AP space over in a couple weeks - I would just check constantly. Super frustrating, I know. I miss the spontaneity but am hopeful once capacity is 100% again, reservations will be a piece of cake to snag even last minute.


----------



## FCDub

RoseGold said:


> I mean Disney will not sell me an AP.  And I almost bought those AP cards at the AAA right before lockdown...
> 
> If I had an AP, I could reserve.  But because I'm full price, nope.



You keep saying “full price” like you’re more valuable than an AP holder and thus entitled to something different.

AP holders, for years, (possibly rightly) complain about getting the short end of the stick for committing yearly to a pass. Whether it’s “extras” like a $0.10 magnet or only being able to hold X amount of park reservations of days of FP+ at a time.

So it’s all a matter of perspective. AP holders think they’re being screwed, and now you as a non-AP holder think you’re getting screwed. I hope you’re able to get what you want, ultimately, but the grass isn’t always greener on the other side.


----------



## RoseGold

FCDub said:


> You keep saying “full price” like you’re more valuable than an AP holder and thus entitled to something different.
> 
> AP holders, for years, (possibly rightly) complain about getting the short end of the stick for committing yearly to a pass. Whether it’s “extras” like a $0.10 magnet or only being able to hold X amount of park reservations of days of FP+ at a time.



I mean, yea, that's pretty much what the earnings call said to shareholders.

So, that's why I'm surprised they won't take full freight customers and will take AP holders?  It's like they want me to go to Universal...

I'm just trying to go to AK on a random Wednesday for full price, which I didn't think would be this complicated!


----------



## jbish

On our upcoming trip Sun 6/20 - Sat 6/26, I have one day (Tues 6/22) where we don't have a park reservation.  The current plan is to go to BB that day and just have a really relaxed day - sleep in, etc.  But all of these reports of the advantages of closing down parks is making me wish we had the opportunity to go to a park for the evening.  But there are no reservations available that day (though APs have full availability all week).  I could easily tack on a day to our 6 day hoppers.  Any advice?  

I know my family will enjoy the day off, but I have FOMO!!!  LOL


----------



## Gehrig1B

jbish said:


> On our upcoming trip Sun 6/20 - Sat 6/26, I have one day (Tues 6/22) where we don't have a park reservation. The current plan is to go to BB that day and just have a really relaxed day - sleep in, etc. But all of these reports of the advantages of closing down parks is making me wish we had the opportunity to go to a park for the evening.




That describes what we think of as a rest day.  We make a park every day, even if it's only for dinner and a few attractions to close a park.  We are APs and with a little diligence, you can usually get a same-day park reservation by the afternoon.  You are taking a risk though.


----------



## jbish

Gehrig1B said:


> That describes what we think of as a rest day.  We make a park every day, even if it's only for dinner and a few attractions to close a park.  We are APs and with a little diligence, you can usually get a same-day park reservation by the afternoon.  You are taking a risk though.


Yeah, that's the thing, I can only secure a reservation once I actually add on that day and I wouldn't want to spend that money unless I knew I could get in a park.  Chicken-egg dilemma.  Oh well.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Does anybody know?  Are park reservations a permanent thing?  I really hate having to make a park reservation so far out.  I truly hope we go back to a time prior to Covid when we didn’t have to have a park reservation...


----------



## FCDub

Ms.Minnie said:


> Does anybody know?  Are park reservations a permanent thing?  I really hate having to make a park reservation so far out.  I truly hope we go back to a time prior to Covid when we didn’t have to have a park reservation...



They're in place through 2022 I believe. I don't see it going away ever, though.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Ms.Minnie said:


> Does anybody know?  Are park reservations a permanent thing?  I really hate having to make a park reservation so far out.  I truly hope we go back to a time prior to Covid when we didn’t have to have a park reservation...


Yes, Chapek stated a couple weeks ago, it's here to stay:

https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/disn...uture-of-disney-park-pass-reservation-system/
Though, like anything else at Disney here to stay, it will Probably won't be "forever", lol.


----------



## GBRforWDW

jbish said:


> On our upcoming trip Sun 6/20 - Sat 6/26, I have one day (Tues 6/22) where we don't have a park reservation.  The current plan is to go to BB that day and just have a really relaxed day - sleep in, etc.  But all of these reports of the advantages of closing down parks is making me wish we had the opportunity to go to a park for the evening.  But there are no reservations available that day (though APs have full availability all week).  I could easily tack on a day to our 6 day hoppers.  Any advice?
> 
> I know my family will enjoy the day off, but I have FOMO!!!  LOL


I hope you're on this morning, new passes became available.  June 22 has all 4 parks available now


----------



## jbish

GBRforWDW said:


> I hope you're on this morning, new passes became available.  June 22 has all 4 parks available now


Thank you!!!


----------



## CSPAGHETTI

Trying to plan a last-minute trip (difficult, I know). Epcot is the only park still available with reservations. I'm thinking I'll reserve Epcot and plan to hop to other parks later in the day if capacity allows. However, I'd like to keep searching for MK reservations in case something pops up closer to our arrival date. My question is, will the Disney system let me search for park availability if I've already got a park reservation, or do I have to release my  Epcot reservation to be able to see if there are other openings available? I've heard the availability calendar isn't always accurate, but I don't know that I want to release the Epcot res. and risk losing any park reservation whatsoever.


----------



## heagandy

You'll still be able to search for reservations.  You can just look at the availability calendar, you don't need to be logged in to do this.  You will have to cancel your current reservation before being able to make another one.


----------



## CSPAGHETTI

I read somewhere else that the availability calendar isn't always accurate and reservations may pop up if you're looking to actually book them (I don't really know what the difference is though)


----------



## scrappinginontario

CSPAGHETTI said:


> Trying to plan a last-minute trip (difficult, I know). Epcot is the only park still available with reservations. I'm thinking I'll reserve Epcot and plan to hop to other parks later in the day if capacity allows. However, I'd like to keep searching for MK reservations in case something pops up closer to our arrival date. My question is, will the Disney system let me search for park availability if I've already got a park reservation, or do I have to release my  Epcot reservation to be able to see if there are other openings available? I've heard the availability calendar isn't always accurate, but I don't know that I want to release the Epcot res. and risk losing any park reservation whatsoever.





CSPAGHETTI said:


> I read somewhere else that the availability calendar isn't always accurate and reservations may pop up if you're looking to actually book them (I don't really know what the difference is though)


You are correct that the Availability Calendar is not updated real-time.  In order to actually check for availability you would need to drop your current reservation and try to get a new one.  It is risky as there is no guarantee that you will be able to get your current reservation back if you are unsuccessful getting a new one.

If the calendar shows availability at Epcot it is less risky trying to get your original reservation back if you are unsuccessful getting the new one.


----------



## wareagle57

I just came here to celebrate because no one else understands how big a deal it is. I was finally able to make MK reservations for Oct 1!!! I almost broke down crying I was so relieved. We've been going through a lot of other stuff so it's not like I'm THAT crazy, but it was just nice to get a win. 

I have been having trouble not even being able to enjoy my happy place that we took a risk to move to so we could be here for the 50th and just enjoy ourselves for a few years. Both with Corona and how I've felt cheated as a loyal customer. I was never given a real chance to get reservations and have just felt so defeated and like I needed a break from Disney. But now knowing I'll be there on Oct 1 has reawakened my love for the Mouse. I am so happy I will be there!


----------



## MaggieBags

Hi - 

We threw together a quick trip towards the end of June and am trying to track down Magic Kingdom reservations. I've searched and read previous threads but still have questions.


*Where is the best place to look for openings when you have tickets and are staying on property?* Someone mentioned not using the calendar itself, but going into your account and then trying to find openings there. I might be going about this the wrong way. In My Disney Experience it tells me my party already has reservations for that day so I can't even see if MK is available. Or do I just need to be logged in and then I'll see the calendar update in real time?


If some should pop up,* do I need to first cancel excising reservations*, then scramble to reserve the new ones before they disappear? That sounds like a recipe for disaster.


*Do I have any chance?* Just make peace it's not happening? I'm looking for Friday, June 25th, could make Thursday the 24th work too. 

Total first world problem, going with a young girl on her birthday who has never been to Magic Kingdom before. We'll have fun no matter what, just a bit bummed for her she'll miss out.

Thank you!


----------



## bffer

MaggieBags said:


> Hi -
> 
> We threw together a quick trip towards the end of June and am trying to track down Magic Kingdom reservations. I've searched and read previous threads but still have questions.
> 
> 
> *Where is the best place to look for openings when you have tickets and are staying on property?* Someone mentioned not using the calendar itself, but going into your account and then trying to find openings there. I might be going about this the wrong way. In My Disney Experience it tells me my party already has reservations for that day so I can't even see if MK is available. Or do I just need to be logged in and then I'll see the calendar update in real time?
> 
> 
> If some should pop up,* do I need to first cancel excising reservations*, then scramble to reserve the new ones before they disappear? That sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> 
> 
> *Do I have any chance?* Just make peace it's not happening? I'm looking for Friday, June 25th, could make Thursday the 24th work too.
> 
> Total first world problem, going with a young girl on her birthday who has never been to Magic Kingdom before. We'll have fun no matter what, just a bit bummed for her she'll miss out.
> 
> Thank you!


You don't have to cancel your existing reservation to see availability. Look *here* first for availability. Then you DO have to cancel your current park pass to reserve a new park pass.

If you can't make it work, you can always park hop after 2 to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Tom_E_D

The availability calendar that bffer provides a link for is the one that does not update in real time. To actually try to make a reservation in real time, you have to have a ticket that has a day available for which you do not have a reservation. Yes, indeed,  if you cancel a reservation in order to try for a new one, you could wind up failing to get the new one and losing the old one.  Nevertheless, it may be worth taking the chance if that calendar shows availability at the park you want to switch to, and availability at the park you're switching from. At least then, if you can't get the park you want to switch to, you may have a good chance to at least get back the reservation you gave up in order to try for it.

As of right now, Epcot appears to be the only park available on both the 24th and the 25th.


----------



## JFDIS

Multiple times now in the last few weeks Disney has increased the number of available park reservations. Just keep checking the park availability calendar. When it goes to all green (for your type of ticket; ‘select resort hotels’ or ‘theme park tickets’) then I would feel safe canceling my existing reservation and getting another for your desired park. You do have to cancel a park reservation to make a new one. I’ve been able to make park reservations when the calendar shows no availability but I wouldn’t chance it if I were you.


----------



## MaggieBags

Thank you all. I guess there is hope with the pattern of adding more reservations. June 13th just randomly went green. I don't think Park Hopper would work with our budget or group of young kids. I'll keep checking. Thank you again!


----------



## tpettie

wareagle57 said:


> I just came here to celebrate because no one else understands how big a deal it is. I was finally able to make MK reservations for Oct 1!!! I almost broke down crying I was so relieved. .....I am so happy I will be there!



Just curious what time of day did you check?  I'm kicking myself for not booking the Oct 1st. earlier when I was looking and it was open. Now it's all booked up and I'm sad.


----------



## wareagle57

tpettie said:


> Just curious what time of day did you check?  I'm kicking myself for not booking the Oct 1st. earlier when I was looking and it was open. Now it's all booked up and I'm sad.



It was the day they added new spots for resort guests and day tickets. I booked a 1 day stay about a week earlier just in case they opened up availability to more hotel guests but not APs, which sadly appears to be what happened. Hopefully they are still nowhere near 100% capacity for that day booked. I just can’t imagine they are.


----------



## DerekV914

Hi guys,

Between work, COVID and moving cross country, my DW and I have not paid much attention to the goings on at the World since we didn't foresee a trip anytime soon. With that said, we have the itch, and are thinking about a trip in early September of this year. I saw that vaccinated folks are good to go without masks, but can anyone tell me about this park reservation system? Is it done through MDE? How far out to do you realistically need to book these? Is park hopping still a thing? I'm genuinely in the dark on a lot of this and rather than search through thread after thread, I'd figure I'd ask you fine and helpful folk for anything I need to know to decide whether the trip is worth it.

Thanks so much in advance for your help, and excuse my ignorance if all of this is easy to figure out without this pos!


----------



## lovethattink

Please read the ticket pinned post and there should be some park reservation posts that show up in search. If you can’t find it, hop on the Here now, Just back thread for up to date info!


----------



## DerekV914

lovethattink said:


> Please read the ticket pinned post and there should be some park reservation posts that show up in search. If you can’t find it, hop on the Here now, Just back thread for up to date info!


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## MaggieBags

More June dates just opened! Finally secured Magic Kingdom.


----------



## momz

how long in advance to dates open to reserve?


----------



## scrappinginontario

momz said:


> how long in advance to dates open to reserve?


They are currently open through Jan 14, 2023.


----------



## CAresident

I thought with reopening I can just purchase tickets and come down, I am travelling out of town and dont want to run into misery paying for hotels and park to be turned away.
I cant find open reservations for the 4th july, Can i get any advise? I plan to visit the park on 1/2nd of July though and not on 4th.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Park reservations are required


----------



## Marionnette

CAresident said:


> I thought with reopening I can just purchase tickets and come down, I am travelling out of town and dont want to run into misery paying for hotels and park to be turned away.
> I cant find open reservations for the 4th july, Can i get any advise? I plan to visit the park on 1/2nd of July though and not on 4th.


You need a park reservation in order to enter the first park of the day. If you have a park hopper ticket, you can go to a different park (no reservation required) after 2 PM provided that the second park has not reached capacity limits. 

You must actually visit the first park and tap in or else you cannot hop to a second park. So, if there are no reservations available at all at any park, you will not be able to go into a park that day.


----------



## Southernmiss

CAresident said:


> I thought with reopening I can just purchase tickets and come down, I am travelling out of town and dont want to run into misery paying for hotels and park to be turned away.
> I cant find open reservations for the 4th july, Can i get any advise? I plan to visit the park on 1/2nd of July though and not on 4th.



Reservations go fast when they open.

The only thing to suggest is to watch the availability calendar for your days to see if anything opens up.

We had to book April 4th for our trip last week as all parks were booking fast. We even added a day to our trip to get into Hollywood studios.

After booking a few dates our week opened, but those dates went fast, too.

Things are changing fast, just keep watching the calendar.


----------



## riogirl84

This may seem like a silly question, but are the park reservations making the parks less crowded? I would love to know how this is looking, we are going in August and I just booked all my park days, but have no way to know how it has been working! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

riogirl84 said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but are the park reservations making the parks less crowded? I would love to know how this is looking, we are going in August and I just booked all my park days, but have no way to know how it has been working! Thanks in advance!


No, all park pass reservations do is provide WDW the ability to cap and track attendance by park.  In theory, nobody, outside of Disney execs, really know what park attendance is capped at right now but as we get further and further from the days of 20% park capacity, the parks have become increasingly more crowded.  I think the last number we heard was 50% but I could be wrong.  

Some things to note about the crowds, even now while crowds are limited, some of the parks feel like pre-Covid crowds just because of the fact that there isn't much else besides food and rides to absorb all the people and even though crowds are capped, what parks feel like and how many people are actually there is two very different things. 

Hopefully with the return of shows and other entertainment, this will help but to answer your question, as we move further along and disney continues to up park pass capacity, the parks are not less crowded.


----------



## katallo

I'm going to have to read this thread because it's been 2 years and at that time reservations were not needed.  We are going in the Fall.  Should we purchase tickets first add to our MDE account and then work on reservations?  Will the reservation system stay or was that a COVID thing?  Thanks


----------



## GBRforWDW

katallo said:


> I'm going to have to read this thread because it's been 2 years and at that time reservations were not needed.  We are going in the Fall.  Should we purchase tickets first add to our MDE account and then work on reservations?  Will the reservation system stay or was that a COVID thing?  Thanks


You do have to have tickets tied to your account in order to make reservations.

If you know now what days you want to go to each park, I'd recommend getting those nailed down.  There's still a lot of availability, but waiting til close to the date when some parks start filling up just adds unnecessary stress and anxiety.


----------



## katallo

GBRforWDW said:


> You do have to have tickets tied to your account in order to make reservations.
> 
> If you know now what days you want to go to each park, I'd recommend getting those nailed down.  There's still a lot of availability, but waiting til close to the date when some parks start filling up just adds unnecessary stress and anxiety.



Thanks so much.  What happens if (while you are there) you have to change a date?  Is that difficult?


----------



## scrappinginontario

katallo said:


> I'm going to have to read this thread because it's been 2 years and at that time reservations were not needed.  We are going in the Fall.  Should we purchase tickets first add to our MDE account and then work on reservations?  Will the reservation system stay or was that a COVID thing?  Thanks


Here's a link to the Park Availability Calendar.

As @GBRforWDW mentioned, it's better to purchase tickets and book park reservations sooner than later to save of stress and disappointment.  

Park Reservations are currently available to book through January 2023 so it appears they're here to stay, possibly forever.


----------



## scrappinginontario

katallo said:


> Thanks so much.  What happens if (while you are there) you have to change a date?  Is that difficult?


It will depend if there is availability.  If there is then it's easy to change.  If the parks are full it will be more challenging/not possible to change park reservations.


----------



## katallo

Thanks, all.  I'm going to read post one too!


----------



## Qc-007

We’ve been trying to reserve parks for the winter holidays.  Just can’t do it online. The server asks to identify again even if we’re already signed in.  Then…it goes nowhere.  Tried it with Safari, Chrome, Firefox and Edge.  Same result.  Don’t really want to call and wait for three hours… What are we doing wrong ?  The Disney World website has been a problem for a few years now.  Is there a solution in sight ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Qc-007 said:


> We’ve been trying to reserve parks for the winter holidays.  Just can’t do it online. The server asks to identify again even if we’re already signed in.  Then…it goes nowhere.  Tried it with Safari, Chrome, Firefox and Edge.  Same result.  Don’t really want to call and wait for three hours… What are we doing wrong ?  The Disney World website has been a problem for a few years now.  Is there a solution in sight ?


If you’ve tried that many times and it’s been happening for years I really think a call to Disney IT is needed to save frustration.  What you’re experiencing is not the norm and it sounds like there is a problem with your profile.

I would call Disney IT at 1-407-939-4357.


----------



## flav

Our vacation plans are evolving with the canada-USA land border situation. If we fly to Florida and go WDW this summer, it will be a last minute decision. Right now, the availability calendar shows green for all dates in August. Based on historical data and current crowd levels, what are the chances that we would not be able to go to MK for one day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

flav said:


> Our vacation plans are evolving with the canada-USA land border situation. If we fly to Florida and go WDW this summer, it will be a last minute decision. Right now, the availability calendar shows green for all dates in August. Based on historical data and current crowd levels, what are the chances that we would not be able to go to MK for one day?


Your best way to help determine this is to look at the upcoming weeks and see what availability is like. There have been many instances of people not being able to book MK close to their trip dates but things are ever changing and that may or may not happen as frequently.  But, it can.

I just checked the Park Availability Calendar and MK is full for the next 7 days so if you book very last minute it can happen but the further out you book the more likely you are to find availability.


----------



## Meredith'sMom

Deleting since I’ve posted elsewhere now. Thanks!


----------



## Serenity

We are arriving after 2 pm on our first day and wondering if we need to make a park reservation that day now that park hopping is allowed after 2pm.  Currently if you park hop do you have to make a reservation for the second park?  If we don't have a reservation will we be able to enter after 2 pm?  We are AP holders, staying offsite, and only able to do 3 days of park reservations.  So we don't want to use one on first day if it is not needed.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

My understanding is that you have to have a reservation for a ‘first’ park no matter what time you enter.


----------



## stephk1981

I could very well be wrong, but I believe Welsh dragon is right, you have to have a park reservation for 1st park, I also thought you actually had to enter the 1st park, or you can't park hop and enter another after 2pm....I could very well have misunderstood though. Can anyone verify this either way?


----------



## CarolynFH

Yes, you have to have a reservation for a "first" park, and you have to tap into that park before you can hop to a second (or subsequent) park.  So even though you won't arrive until after 2 PM, you need to make a reservation for the park you'd like to visit (even if you won't be hopping to a second park).


----------



## Ensusieasm

Serenity said:


> We are arriving after 2 pm on our first day and wondering if we need to make a park reservation that day now that park hopping is allowed after 2pm.  Currently if you park hop do you have to make a reservation for the second park?  If we don't have a reservation will we be able to enter after 2 pm?  We are AP holders, staying offsite, and only able to do 3 days of park reservations.  So we don't want to use one on first day if it is not needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.


You will need a park reservation. Yes, it’s true that hopping happens after 2:00, but you have to enter the park you have a pass for, before you can hop.


----------



## Heather07438

Yeah, you still have to pick a park reservation and check into that park before having the ability to hop.  

You can change that park reservation as long as you haven't checked in yet and there's still availability to the park you'd like to switch over to.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Serenity said:


> We are arriving after 2 pm on our first day and wondering if we need to make a park reservation that day now that park hopping is allowed after 2pm.  Currently if you park hop do you have to make a reservation for the second park?  If we don't have a reservation will we be able to enter after 2 pm?  We are AP holders, staying offsite, and only able to do 3 days of park reservations.  So we don't want to use one on first day if it is not needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.


Thread has been merged with existing 'Everything Park Reservations' post.  Please read post 1.


----------



## JAM77

When I was trying to book park reservations it says parties cannot contain multiple admission types. 
Our travel party is 4 Gold Passes and 1 ( day park Hopper. The odd part is it divides our party into not 4 vs 1
but 3 golds vs 1 gold, 1 PH.
Has anyone experienced this before and how to fix it? Of course It does allow me to book two separate reservations for each day but I wonder if that would make rise of the resistance a pain to book as well.


----------



## GBRforWDW

JAM77 said:


> When I was trying to book park reservations it says parties cannot contain multiple admission types.
> Our travel party is 4 Gold Passes and 1 ( day park Hopper. The odd part is it divides our party into not 4 vs 1
> but 3 golds vs 1 gold, 1 PH.
> Has anyone experienced this before and how to fix it? Of course It does allow me to book two separate reservations for each day but I wonder if that would make rise of the resistance a pain to book as well.


It shouldn’t affect Rise  boarding groups, that only looks to see if you have reservations for each person, which you do.


----------



## Serenity

Thanks Heather07438, Ensusieasm, CarolynFH, Stephk1981, and Welsh_Dragon.  Appreciate the feedback.  Off to change my park reservations.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Is there a time on the day of reservation that the reservation needs to be cancelled by or is it just before the park closes? I'm making a park reservation for EP on our arrival day but our flight doesn't land until 4:00 and if we are delayed, I would prefer to cancel the reservation and book later in the week. I know this is subject to availability on the new day but I'm willing to take the risk. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Is there a time on the day of reservation that the reservation needs to be cancelled by or is it just before the park closes? I'm making a park reservation for EP on our arrival day but our flight doesn't land until 4:00 and if we are delayed, I would prefer to cancel the reservation and book later in the week. I know this is subject to availability on the new day but I'm willing to take the risk. Thanks!


I haven’t read anything from Disney that suggests there’s a deadline to cancel a park reservation. So you can cancel anytime you want and immediately make a reservation for another day.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Is there a time on the day of reservation that the reservation needs to be cancelled by or is it just before the park closes? I'm making a park reservation for EP on our arrival day but our flight doesn't land until 4:00 and if we are delayed, I would prefer to cancel the reservation and book later in the week. I know this is subject to availability on the new day but I'm willing to take the risk. Thanks!


The earlier you're able to cancel, the better as it allows another guest to pick up this reservation if the parks are at capacity.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

scrappinginontario said:


> The earlier you're able to cancel, the better as it allows another guest to pick up this reservation if the parks are at capacity.



Great point. Of course I'm hoping I don't have to but I will definitely cancel as soon as I know!


----------



## 123SA

FYI  -- Just now, I went to make a change for August 16. I am staying at a DIsney resort on that date.  The theme park availability calendar showed all parks available  for all the categories - theme park tickets, disney resorts, annual passes for every day in August.  I deleted my Epcot reservation.  Then I went right back to the date to make a new reservation.  The only options were Epcot and Animal Kingdom.     

I was feeling in particular rush to make this change since the whole month was green.  I am glad I made the change now.  I wonder how many of the other days are not showing up to date data.


----------



## scrappinginontario

123SA said:


> FYI  -- Just now, I went to make a change for August 16. I am staying at a DIsney resort on that date.  The theme park availability calendar showed all parks available  for all the categories - theme park tickets, disney resorts, annual passes for every day in August.  I deleted my Epcot reservation.  Then I went right back to the date to make a new reservation.  The only options were Epcot and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> I was feeling in particular rush to make this change since the whole month was green.  I am glad I made the change now.  I wonder how many of the other days are not showing up to date data.



Just a FYI to those using the Park Availability Calendar. It is not updated 'real-time' so what it displays may not accurately show what is available. Sometimes this works in your favour in that things are available that are shown as not available on the calendar, but as @123SA mentioned, it can be opposite and that things displaying as available may have filled since the calendar was last updated.


----------



## Carneymom

Any word on whether or not Disney will eliminate park reservations in the near future. I want to plan a trip for Thanksgiving, but I don't see the point of a vacation where I have to plan every minute so far in advance. I also want a park hopper but hate the idea of paying extra for the tix and then having to prepare in advance. I wish Disney would go back to the old way. I so much preferred it when we could just wing it and go where the mood takes us.


----------



## Bjkandma

Disney has already stated the park reservation system is staying, at least till 2023.  With the 50 th anniversary celebration for with 15-18 months, it allows Disney prepare staffing, etc.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney has said they are keeping the reservation system for the foreseeable future. But I did get an email from Sea World yesterday saying they were ending it there!


----------



## sponica

It'll be sticking around, but hopefully they'll be eliminating the buckets with increased staffing and more "normal" operations.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

They aren't going away any time soon and certainly not before Thanksgiving - I already have park passes for Thanksgiving week actually.  
I get what you're saying about lack of flexibility, but park passes really don't require you to "plan every minute so far in advance".  After 2pm you are free to go wherever you like.


----------



## gharter

While we generally had our day planned as to what park we were going to for that day, due to FPs and ADRs, you still felt like you had to option to do a different park if you wanted.  With park reservations, that not as much of an option.  Other than a few issues trying to get a park reservation for a day we wanted when changing plans, we really haven't found it to be much of a problem.    As noted, they will be around until at least the end of the 50th (unless they change their minds).


----------



## Farro

Honestly, reservations aren't a big deal. Especially now that allowed capacity seems to be through the roof! 

You shouldn't have issues switching days around pretty last minute except for anything parks that historically have sold out on certain big days.


----------



## gharter

Farro said:


> Honestly, reservations aren't a big deal. Especially now that allowed capacity seems to be through the roof!
> 
> You shouldn't have issues switching days around pretty last minute except for anything parks that historically have sold out on certain big days.


Hopefully that is true going forward.  In April, we had trouble moving our HS day as all the passes were gone nearly the entire month.  I expect to see some of that around October as well.


----------



## JoanneAZ

Is anyone else having difficulty with managing park reservations? I’m trying to cancel 2 park reservations so I can switch to a different park and when I click “see details” I just get the Olaf “something’s wrong” page. I’ve checked and all of the parks are available for the dates in question. I’ve done the usual sign out and back in, try incognito, try different devices, and deleted cookies and nothing worked. Anyone else?


----------



## JoanneAZ

JoanneAZ said:


> Is anyone else having difficulty with managing park reservations? I’m trying to cancel 2 park reservations so I can switch to a different park and when I click “see details” I just get the Olaf “something’s wrong” page. I’ve checked and all of the parks are available for the dates in question. I’ve done the usual sign out and back in, try incognito, try different devices, and deleted cookies and nothing worked. Anyone else?



It’s fixed!


----------



## Queenjacko

Not sure if park reservations are down again or not but I seem to be getting the permanent loading circle.


----------



## g3pak

I know this is asked all of the time but I could not find a thread on it.  Daughter just received info a few days ago for a cheer event Thanksgiving week.  Unfortunately HS is already full on Monday and Tuesday that week and MK is full Thanksgiving.  Working around the cheer schedule to get some decent park time will be a challenge

Any chance I can grab a park reservation for 2 for HS on that Tuesday?  Any advice or tips?  Is there a good time to check, such as 30 days out?  All input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## scrappinginontario

g3pak said:


> I know this is asked all of the time but I could not find a thread on it.  Daughter just received info a few days ago for a cheer event Thanksgiving week.  Unfortunately HS is already full on Monday and Tuesday that week and MK is full Thanksgiving.  Working around the cheer schedule to get some decent park time will be a challenge
> 
> Any chance I can grab a park reservation for 2 for HS on that Tuesday?  Any advice or tips?  Is there a good time to check, such as 30 days out?  All input is greatly appreciated.


Your question has been merged with the, 'Everything Park Reservation' thread.  Please read post 1.

Yes, there is a possibility reservations may open up but there isn't really a set time that this happens except between around noon and 2:00 for the current day which may not help you.

Best suggestion is the check many times a day, as often as you can.  Hopefully something will open up.


----------



## SwanVT2

If we reserved a park ticket for MK can we change the park we want to go to at any point? Thanks!


----------



## Meglen

Do you mean before you go and use the reservation?


----------



## SwanVT2

Meglen said:


> Do you mean before you go and use the reservation?


Yes


----------



## Meglen

yes you can change it but beware that if there are no other parks to choose you might be out a park. because you need to remove the current park to pick a new one


----------



## Seabean

We just made a park rez for Epcot in the 3rd week of August, and it said something like "arrive at the park between 11am to 9pm"

11am?  I thought Epcot opens at 9am.... why is it saying this?


----------



## Tom_E_D

Seabean said:


> We just made a park rez for Epcot in the 3rd week of August, and it said something like "arrive at the park between 11am to 9pm"
> 
> 11am?  I thought Epcot opens at 9am.... why is it saying this?


Because Epcot opens at 11:00 most days nowadays. It hasn't opened as early as 9:00 since March, 2020.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SwanVT2 said:


> If we reserved a park ticket for MK can we change the park we want to go to at any point? Thanks!


Merged your question with the 'Everything Park Reservations' thread.  Please read post 1 as it contains the answers you're looking for and explains how the process works.


----------



## Seabean

OK thanks.. that's what we're seeing after searching.

Although WDW might not put out a number, does anyone have any guesses as to what percentage they're allowing into the parks?

IE: 40% ?  50% ? 60% ?  Any guesses?


----------



## g3pak

Earlier this year there have been one or more occasions when WDW released more availability for Park Reservations.  Anyone expect Disney to release more spots for Thanksgiving week?  It is already starting to fill up.


----------



## JanetRose

How early do we need to make park reservations?

thank you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Personally, I secure soon after booking our trip as we tend to do parks in a similar order each trip.  I prefer to book early.  Knowing I have something secured then possibly change later if we change our plans and there is still availability.

Merging your question with Everything Park Reservations on the Theme Park Plans sub-forum.


----------



## Haygar2

Do you think park reservations will still be around next summer?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Haygar2 said:


> Do you think park reservations will still be around next summer?


Yes.  They are currently required through mid-January 2023 and Disney has given no indication that they will ever remove them.


----------



## CarolynFH

Haygar2 said:


> Do you think park reservations will still be around next summer?


Yes. Not only can you book now for next year, Disney has said more than once that it’s here for the long term. I’m sure it allows them to plan staffing much more efficiently, and they can control attendance much more efficiently especially on extra special days like Christmas and New Years Eve. And personally, I’d much rather have a reservation and know I can show up at Epcot at 5 PM NYE and still get in!


----------



## Haygar2

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  They are currently required through mid-January 2023 and Disney has given no indication that they will ever remove them.


So, is it worth it to have a hopper? I read that after 2 I can switch parks and only 2 per day. Which is fine. I mainly did it because we are staying at YC and thought we could walk to Epcot if we wanted.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Haygar2 said:


> So, is it worth it to have a hopper? I read that after 2 I can switch parks and only 2 per day. Which is fine. I mainly did it because we are staying at YC and thought we could walk to Epcot if we wanted.


Sorry but I believe what you read in incorrect.  A hopper pass is very valuable!  It allows you to hop to any and as many parks as you wish after 2:00PM as long as you have tapped into the park where you have your reservation.  Some people have visited all 4 parks in the same day.

There is a disclosure that you may only hop to a park that has availability for hopping but to date there has never been an instance when any park was closed to park hopping.  Please read post 1 of *this thread*.


----------



## Haygar2

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry but I believe what you read in incorrect.  A hopper pass is very valuable!  It allows you to hop to any and as many parks as you wish after 2:00PM as long as you have tapped into the park where you have your reservation.  Some people have visited all 4 parks in the same day.
> 
> There is a disclosure that you may only hop to a park that has availability for hopping but to date there has never been an instance when any park was closed to park hopping.  Please read post 1 of *this thread*.


Thank you. I could plan a Disney trip with my eyes closed before. Now, I'm lost.


----------



## jasmine1449

Hello all. We are going to the parks in December with 4 adults, 1 child. Do we think park reservations will still be a thing in December? We haven’t purchased tickets yet with everything changing daily due to Covid. Should we go ahead and purchase?
Thanks.


----------



## sponica

Chapek has indicated he's keeping park reservations for the forseeable future.  It helps manage staffing and crowd expectations.

I _hope_ at some point, they get rid of all the buckets though and it would be somewhat similar to the pre-covid days where you could decide that morning to go to DHS instead of MK or something like that. If you weren't married to your FPs...or your FPs were all in the afternoon.


----------



## shawthorne44

Plus, who knows if Disney will raise ticket prices.   
Also, December is busy and revenge travel will still be going on.


----------



## gharter

If you know that you are going, I would purchase tickets so you can get your park passes.  This summer people have run into days where all the passes for a specific park were gone.  Nobody knows what park capacity will be by December, so that may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Belle1962

My guess? Yes park Reservations will still be required.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

This December? Yes, for sure.  They are already accepting reservations into 2023 and it has been stated they will continue at least that long, possibly longer.  If you know for sure you're going, you should purchase tickets as soon as possible as this fall/winter are very busy with the 50th.  However, keep in mind that tickets are nonrefundable (although the value can be applied to a future date if you needed to postpone).


----------



## StageTek

jasmine1449 said:


> Hello all. We are going to the parks in December with 4 adults, 1 child. Do we think park reservations will still be a thing in December?


I already have my resort reservation December. Park reservations are still a thing.


----------



## Nice Work Pal

Pretty sure I read reservations are definite for rest of 2021 then they’re going to re-evaluate. Moving forward I think it’s going to be the new norm.


----------



## gharter

Disney  extended the ticket reservation window to Jan. 14, 2023, so the park reservation system will be here through 2022 at least.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Nice Work Pal said:


> Pretty sure I read reservations are definite for rest of 2021 then they’re going to re-evaluate. Moving forward I think it’s going to be the new norm.


They have been available all through 2022 and even into 2023 some for a good bit now. They are here to stay.


----------



## leeniewdw

Is anyone having issues making park reservations today?   I've gotten either errors or just a blank screen with a header at the top.  I was JUST able to get POP reservations for Feb (for 3 rooms) and now trying to get the park reservations.  Using chrome, which worked for me last week when I made some other reservations.


----------



## muppetmom

leeniewdw said:


> Is anyone having issues making park reservations today?   I've gotten either errors or just a blank screen with a header at the top.  I was JUST able to get POP reservations for Feb (for 3 rooms) and now trying to get the park reservations.  Using chrome, which worked for me last week when I made some other reservations.



I was having issues as well.  I finally switched to Edge and that seemed to do it.  Who knows why?


----------



## leeniewdw

muppetmom said:


> I was having issues as well.  I finally switched to Edge and that seemed to do it.  Who knows why?



I finally used my MDE app and that worked.  Weird.


----------



## maggnanimouse

Hi everyone. I’m sure this has been asked and answered but I couldn’t find anything.

If you have a park reservation for DHS and fail to get a Rise boarding group at 7AM, can you then cancel the DHS reservation for that day and immediately pick up a new reservation at a different a park (assuming there is availability)? My gut tells me they wouldn’t allow it, but just wanted to check with all of you experts!


----------



## BillFromCT

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi everyone. I’m sure this has been asked and answered but I couldn’t find anything.
> 
> If you have a park reservation for DHS and fail to get a Rise boarding group at 7AM, can you then cancel the DHS reservation for that day and immediately pick up a new reservation at a different a park (assuming there is availability)? My gut tells me they wouldn’t allow it, but just wanted to check with all of you experts!


Yes you can switch before entering.  Someone on one of the other discussions got a 7:00am boarding group and was still able to switch parks, while keeping their BG.


----------



## scrappinginontario

maggnanimouse said:


> Hi everyone. I’m sure this has been asked and answered but I couldn’t find anything.
> 
> If you have a park reservation for DHS and fail to get a Rise boarding group at 7AM, can you then cancel the DHS reservation for that day and immediately pick up a new reservation at a different a park (assuming there is availability)? My gut tells me they wouldn’t allow it, but just wanted to check with all of you experts!


Yes you can (if there is availability at other parks) but your trip would need to be within the next few days as the virtual queue is ending Wednesday.  Thursday forward is standby only until Genie begins.


----------



## Miffy

If you don't have a reservation at any park and you have an AP or park hopper, can you just show up at a park, assuming there's availability? Or do you have to make a reservation in advance, even if it's only, say, a half hour in advance?

I'm arriving late the first day of a trip and park hours aren't posted for December so I don't even know if the park I'd prefer will be open after I arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom_E_D

Miffy said:


> If you don't have a reservation at any park and you have an AP or park hopper, can you just show up at a park, assuming there's availability? Or do you have to make a reservation in advance, even if it's only, say, a half hour in advance?
> 
> I'm arriving late the first day of a trip and park hours aren't posted for December so I don't even know if the park I'd prefer will be open after I arrive.
> 
> Thanks!


You need a park reservation for the first park you enter that day. As far as I know, a half minute in advance should suffice.


----------



## maggnanimouse

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes you can (if there is availability at other parks) but your trip would need to be within the next few days as the virtual queue is ending Wednesday.  Thursday forward is standby only until Genie begins.


Thanks! I’m here now, and was unlucky this morning.  We are leaving Wednesday, so unknowingly slipped in just under the buzzer!!


----------



## tropicalstorm

Why won't the park reservation system recognize my resort stay? I keep getting pushed out to the AP section which is no good to me (and not even working anyway). 
Any suggestions? 
I'd rather not have to call as that's over an hour wait!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Someone mentioned yesterday that there might be an option to select Annual Passes or another option on that screen?  I have not seen it myself and don't have any tickets available to test it but this was mentioned in a different thread yesterday.


----------



## georgina

scrappinginontario said:


> Someone mentioned yesterday that there might be an option to select Annual Passes or another option on that screen?  I have not seen it myself and don't have any tickets available to test it but this was mentioned in a different thread yesterday.


I just went to the theme park reservation screen, and yes, it has you select tickets or AP.  I was trying to make future reservations for DH so I could find out how many days he has left in his non- expiring park ticket. However it let me make an unlimited number of reservations for him for May 2022, then I tried for me (I do not have a ticket yet) and it let me make reservations also. So that was weird And not helpful for what I wanted to do.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Point number 3 on Post 1 might need to be updated, looks like a new Modify Reservation link is now available to change your park pass reservation!

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Important note that was added at the end:
*Although this feature makes it SO much easier to modify park reservations, we noticed that it was only available for certain days. We’ll continue to monitor it, but now you know what to do if you see this option in your My Disney Experience account!*


----------



## buzz1fan

If we have a park reservation for the day- and want to take a rest during afternoon- would we be allowed back in during the evening, if parks are full? My thought is Parks won’t close for capacity at these dates but you never know.

we have 2 days one at MK and one at HS.
No park hoppers


----------



## FCDub

Yes, you are allowed in and out access to your reserved park all day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

buzz1fan said:


> If we have a park reservation for the day- and want to take a rest during afternoon- would we be allowed back in during the evening, if parks are full? My thought is Parks won’t close for capacity at these dates but you never know.
> 
> we have 2 days one at MK and one at HS.
> No park hoppers


Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Park Reservations' thread.  Post 1 has a lot of helpful information in it.


----------



## Pluto4Me

I am currently planning a trip Jan. 4-7 staying three nights and have ressies at PO Riverside.  I am trying to purchase my park tickets separately, with a big wish to go to DHS on one of those days.  Currently, the Park Reservation calendar is showing no availability *only* for DHS 1/2 through 1/7.  I've looked at Thanksgiving week and Christmas week on the calendar and all parks are currently available - Does anyone know if there is something special going on in that park during those times?  Let's say I wanted to go to DHS on 1/5, If I were to purchase park hopper and make a reservation on that day for another park, after going to that park would I be able to hop to DHS after 2:00 PM?  Or, as it is showing no availability right now, I would not be able to get in?  
Many thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## CarolynFH

Pluto4Me said:


> I am currently planning a trip Jan. 4-7 staying three nights and have ressies at PO Riverside.  I am trying to purchase my park tickets separately, with a big wish to go to DHS on one of those days.  Currently, the Park Reservation calendar is showing no availability *only* for DHS 1/2 through 1/7.  I've looked at Thanksgiving week and Christmas week on the calendar and all parks are currently available - Does anyone know if there is something special going on in that park during those times?  Let's say I wanted to go to DHS on 1/5, If I were to purchase park hopper and make a reservation on that day for another park, after going to that park would I be able to hop to DHS after 2:00 PM?  Or, as it is showing no availability right now, I would not be able to get in?
> Many thanks in advance for any replies.


Yes, you should be able to hop to DHS after 2:00 PM. Other than for a brief period on October 1 when MK was closed to hopping, no parks have been closed to hopping, even on days when all park pass reservations were booked to capacity.  Not a guarantee, but insofar as past history can predict future performance….


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pluto4Me said:


> I am currently planning a trip Jan. 4-7 staying three nights and have ressies at PO Riverside.  I am trying to purchase my park tickets separately, with a big wish to go to DHS on one of those days.  Currently, the Park Reservation calendar is showing no availability *only* for DHS 1/2 through 1/7.  I've looked at Thanksgiving week and Christmas week on the calendar and all parks are currently available - Does anyone know if there is something special going on in that park during those times?  Let's say I wanted to go to DHS on 1/5, If I were to purchase park hopper and make a reservation on that day for another park, after going to that park would I be able to hop to DHS after 2:00 PM?  Or, as it is showing no availability right now, I would not be able to get in?
> Many thanks in advance for any replies.


I haven't read it but there is a thread dedicated to this discussion on the main board.  You may wish to check there.

I recommend looking for reservations numerous times daily, especially around the 30 day out mark when final payments are due.  Not ideal but seems to be the best option.

Based on history, yes you should be able to hop to DHS at 2:00.  Only Oct 1, for a couple of hours, was hopping ever denied and that was to MK on the 50th Anniversary.


----------



## Pluto4Me

Thank you CarolynFH and Scrappinginontar for your quick responses!


----------



## shawthorne44

Pluto4Me said:


> Does anyone know if there is something special going on in that park during those times?



Seems that a bunch of local schools are still on holiday.


----------



## bigmac5

If we have a park reservation and the morning of that day we are sick, are we allowed to cancel that park and rebook another day if available? Do we have to do it by a certain time or any time as long as we don't enter the park? We will be going for 12 days and will probably have tickets for 7-8 days.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bigmac5 said:


> If we have a park reservation and the morning of that day we are sick, are we allowed to cancel that park and rebook another day if available? Do we have to do it by a certain time or any time as long as we don't enter the park? We will be going for 12 days and will probably have tickets for 7-8 days.


Yes, you may cancel day of and rebook for an available date.  

The number of days your tickets are valid is based on if you're staying onsite or offsite and, the number of days of tickets.  I would recommend asking that question in the *Tickets Thread* as people there are very knowledgeable about how tickets work and valid dates.


----------



## bigmac5

thank you I didn't know there was a tickets thread


----------



## Sherrkel

Hi, new to the park reservation scene as last trip was month before shutdown. Happy to be returning home in 14 days 
We have 8 park days, DVC resort ressies linked, new Sorcerer's AP passes linked. Made park reservations for all 8 days. Trying to modify days 6, 7 and 8 and there is no availability showing. The first 5 days show option to "change or cancel" parks, but those last three days only show option to "cancel". I don't think the last three days are full parks. Can you tell me why it might be showing this way? I'm afraid to cancel and then not be able to rebook.   Thanks!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

@scrappinginontario, I thought I read that we could “modify” park reservations rather than cancel and rebook, but on my MDE the only option is to cancel….is this because I booked them a while ago? Thanks for your help!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs~Incredible said:


> @scrappinginontario, I thought I read that we could “modify” park reservations rather than cancel and rebook, but on my MDE the only option is to cancel….is this because I booked them a while ago? Thanks for your help!



Good question.  Using Genie + it appears that I can change a reservation:


BUT, 

once I click the new park I want to choose it goes to the next screen which says none of us (including myself and my daughter who DO have tickets for that day) have a reservation and I cannot go any further.



*Has anyone been able to successfully change a park reservation without cancelling their initial reservation?*


----------



## DISNEY FIX

How to tell if park pass is linked to hotel reservation or annual pass? 
We may no longer be staying at the hotel...stay w friends near by....if I cancel the hotel do park ressies go to?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DISNEY FIX said:


> How to tell if park pass is linked to hotel reservation or annual pass?
> We may no longer be staying at the hotel...stay w friends near by....if I cancel the hotel do park ressies go to?


My understanding is that if you booked it with a hotel reservation your park reservations are most likely linked that reservation.  Also, if you were able to book more than 3 days of reservations that may be another clue that it's linked to your reservation and will most likely be cancelled when you cancel your hotel.

If you're not staying onsite for sure, it might be safest to cancel and rebook your park reservations using the AP option if your dates are still available.  My understanding though is that you will be limited to booking only 3 reservations unless that has changed recently.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I don't recall how it was booked...no way to find out...I'd rather take care of it now than later


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks for your response....I re-read it and sound advice.


----------



## Sweet Pea Reed

Essentially, that's my question.
I'm not planning to purchase a park hopper for our early February stay. We have reservations for 1 park each day. If we leave the park for a mid-day break, we can return to that same park later on the same day, right?


----------



## kevind2112

Yes!


----------



## My Grandpa

Oh ,,,, I guess we're all done here.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

We are currently booked at all star in June... Contemplating making park reservations before new year...may wind up booking a different on property hotel room with similarish dates....... Will the same date park reservations transfer over to new hotel reservation??? Man this is getting tedious.
 Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

DISNEY FIX said:


> We are currently booked at all star in June... Contemplating making park reservations before new year...may wind up booking a different on property hotel room with similarish dates....... Will the same date park reservations transfer over to new hotel reservation??? Man this is getting tedious.
> Thanks


Yes, as long as you only transfer Disney resorts.  If you cancel your reservation and rebook, it may be different.

Understandably, if your 'similarish' dates are different than those booked, any dates that are not currently part of your reservations will need to be cancelled and rebooked to match your new dates.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I'm not being a jerk I swear....I don't know what you mean by transfer...I would have to cancel all star if I can grab a poly or dvc rental, no? The date thing I can understand.
Thanks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DISNEY FIX said:


> I'm not being a jerk I swear....I don't know what you mean by transfer...I would have to cancel all star if I can grab a poly or dvc rental, no? The date thing I can understand.
> Thanks.


There are 2 ways to handle your current reservation:

1)  Transfer/Change your existing reservation to a new resort, potentially new dates.  In this case, your deposit and any other funds you may have paid transfer to the new resort and you keep your existing reservation number.  (E.g.  I have a trip I booked in Sep 2019 for Sep 2020.  Although we could not go on that trip, I transferred the reservation and funds paid to a Sep 2021 trip.  I have transferred that existing reservation 3 times so far and it's quite likely I will be transferring it again.)

2)  You can cancel your existing reservation, get your money back and rebook a completely new reservation with a brand new confirmation number.

Please let me know if this helps.

Re: park reservations.  Those are for specific dates, specific parks.  If your new dates no longer line up with your current dates you will need to cancel your existing park reservations and rebook them for your new dates.


----------



## CarolynFH

DISNEY FIX said:


> I'm not being a jerk I swear....I don't know what you mean by transfer...I would have to cancel all star if I can grab a poly or dvc rental, no? The date thing I can understand.
> Thanks.


You would be changing from an All Stars reservation booked through Disney to a DVC rental booked from some other source, right? What you would need to do first is book the DVC rental, then link that confirmation number to MDE, then finally cancel the All Stars reservation. That will keep your park reservations intact, assuming all the dates are the same. If the dates are different, you should cancel the extra ones for dates you will not be there and book new ones for the dates you will be there that were not covered by the original All Stars reservation.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thank you ladies! Soooo...the the park reservation is tied to your account not the actual room reservation...as long as you have a hotel booked it will keep the park reservation. Ty.


----------



## shawthorne44

DISNEY FIX said:


> We are currently booked at all star in June... Contemplating making park reservations before new year...may wind up booking a different on property hotel room with similarish dates....... Will the same date park reservations transfer over to new hotel reservation??? Man this is getting tedious.
> Thanks



When you make your park reservations you will see that there are two buckets of reservations: Tickets and Annual Pass. So, it won't even matter if you go off-site. 

I'd been very worried about this when I made mine, since I wasn't sure whether we'd keep the on or off site reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

shawthorne44 said:


> When you make your park reservations you will see that there are two buckets of reservations: Tickets and Annual Pass. So, it won't even matter if you go off-site.
> 
> I'd been very worried about this when I made mine, since I wasn't sure whether we'd keep the on or off site reservation.


Except that the park tickets are tied to your reservation if you purchased them as part of a package and if you cancel your reservation/package you're also canceling your tickets.  Disney sweeps their system and if you cancel your package they delete your park reservations very soon after that.

Unless you purchased tickets separate from your resort, canceling your reservation would also cancel the tickets that your park reservations are linked to.

At least that's my understanding.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thankfully we are ap holders. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kevind2112

Wasn't sure where else to put this, and I don't think there is a definitive answer. Just looking for opinions.

On December 30 we have a park reservation for Magic Kingdom. According to the reservation calendar, MK is sold out that day. My kids are thinking about hopping over to Animal Kingdom in the early afternoon, and hopping back to MK for the evening. Do you think they'd be able to get back into MK, seeing as it's sold out? Or would the fact that their actual reservation is MK would allow them back in? Thanks!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

kevind2112 said:


> Wasn't sure where else to put this, and I don't think there is a definitive answer. Just looking for opinions.
> 
> On December 30 we have a park reservation for Magic Kingdom. According to the reservation calendar, MK is sold out that day. My kids are thinking about hopping over to Animal Kingdom in the early afternoon, and hopping back to MK for the evening. Do you think they'd be able to get back into MK, seeing as it's sold out? Or would the fact that their actual reservation is MK would allow them back in? Thanks!!


Your question has been merged with the Everything Park Reservation thread.  

Yes, a park reservation grants you access to that park from open to close.


----------



## Disneyepcot

I have 2 sets of park reservations ( Ep &HS) for the same day. 
They both appear in MDE. 
It is on my arrival day.  I originally planned to hop to HS for Dinner after Epcot but because a forecast of snow might delay my arrival, I added a park reservation for HS connected to my room reservation. ( to be sure that I could go straight to dinner at HS instead of having to tap into Ep first)  It let me do it without canceling my Ep park reservation.
Has this happened to anyone else?  Just wondering?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disneyepcot said:


> I have 2 sets of park reservations ( Ep &HS) for the same day.
> They both appear in MDE.
> It is on my arrival day.  I originally planned to hop to HS for Dinner after Epcot but because a forecast of snow might delay my arrival, I added a park reservation for HS connected to my room reservation. ( to be sure that I could go straight to dinner at HS instead of having to tap into Ep first)  It let me do it without canceling my Ep park reservation.
> Has this happened to anyone else?  Just wondering?


 This is a first.  I would keep an eye on it as you want to be sure you keep a reservation for the first park you want to go to.


----------



## Disneyepcot

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a first.  I would keep an eye on it as you want to be sure you keep a reservation for the first park you want to go to.


Thanks! That’s why I asked. 
Now the weather is no factor so I can go with either park.


----------



## Disneyepcot

Disneyepcot said:


> I have 2 sets of park reservations ( Ep &HS) for the same day.
> They both appear in MDE.
> It is on my arrival day.  I originally planned to hop to HS for Dinner after Epcot but because a forecast of snow might delay my arrival, I added a park reservation for HS connected to my room reservation. ( to be sure that I could go straight to dinner at HS instead of having to tap into Ep first)  It let me do it without canceling my Ep park reservation.
> Has this happened to anyone else?  Just wondering?


Update— since we got here early we decided to go to our 1st park reservation of Epcot. We tapped in with no problem.


----------



## MamaBear58

I booked a Package.  It immedately showed up in MDE, and I was able to reserve parks using the Theme Park Ticket option (as opposed to the Annual Pass option).  Our park reservations are now also showing in MDE.  I didn't link the Package--I figured it would be less messy should we switch resorts or decide we want to drop a few day' tickets   But everything seems to have linked automatically because it all shows under My Plans.  All good...or so I thought.

I do not have the option, even using a browser rather than the app, to modify any park reservation.  I can only completely cancel a reservation and rebook a different park.  Obviously this is not only time consuming, but it could be risky as we get closer towards our stay and park availabilty decreases.

My own research uncovered that if the Modify button doesn't appear, even using a browser, it means that the park reservation is "connected" to a resort reservation and can NOT be modified (only canceled).  First, what is the rationale for that?  And more importantly, aren't our park reservations connected to a ticket because I purchased a package? (Honestly, that is the whole reason I went with a package rather than a "room only"--so we would have tickets and be able to make park reservations as early as possible.)

Any explanation or suggestion is greatly appreciated.  I am so confused!!


----------



## CarolynFH

MamaBear58 said:


> I booked a Package.  It immedately showed up in MDE, and I was able to reserve parks using the Theme Park Ticket option (as opposed to the Annual Pass option).  Our park reservations are now also showing in MDE.  I didn't link the Package--I figured it would be less messy should we switch resorts or decide we want to drop a few day' tickets   But everything seems to have linked automatically because it all shows under My Plans.  All good...or so I thought.
> 
> I do not have the option, even using a browser rather than the app, to modify any park reservation.  I can only completely cancel a reservation and rebook a different park.  Obviously this is not only time consuming, but it could be risky as we get closer towards our stay and park availabilty decreases.
> 
> My own research uncovered that if the Modify button doesn't appear, even using a browser, it means that the park reservation is "connected" to a resort reservation and can NOT be modified (only canceled).  First, what is the rationale for that?  And more importantly, aren't our park reservations connected to a ticket because I purchased a package? (Honestly, that is the whole reason I went with a package rather than a "room only"--so we would have tickets and be able to make park reservations as early as possible.)
> 
> Any explanation or suggestion is greatly appreciated.  I am so confused!!


I’m not aware of a Modify button for park reservations. I’ve always had to cancel and rebook.


----------



## MamaBear58

CarolynFH said:


> I’m not aware of a Modify button for park reservations. I’ve always had to cancel and rebook.



[/QUOTE]
It started in the fall, and it is only possible in desktop/browser and not through the app. And even in destop/browser it isn't possible if the park reservation is "connected" to a resort reservation.  That must be my problem, but I honestly don't know why it is "connected" ( as opposed to "linked"), why that would/should prevent modification, or how to "unconnected" it.


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

Are reservations required for the Disney water parks? My partner and I bought one day tickets we plan to use for TL on an upcoming trip. I assume we don;t need to make a reservation since the water parks aren't listed as options on the park reservations page. But we haven't been to the water parks in a couple years so i thought I would confirm. TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Foolish Mortal said:


> Are reservations required for the Disney water parks? My partner and I bought one day tickets we plan to use for TL on an upcoming trip. I assume we don;t need to make a reservation since the water parks aren't listed as options on the park reservations page. But we haven't been to the water parks in a couple years so i thought I would confirm. TIA


No, they are not required at water parks.


----------



## poochie

So, if we have park reservations made and show up later in the morning does this create a problem.? I am talking about if the park has reached capacity will we be locked out? After all this is why we made the reservation to be sure we are admitted. But will they allow day guests in to replace us if we are not at the park before them? Just a nagging question in my mind as we plant on being there during the 4th of July week.


----------



## FBDM66

Your reservation should be good all day from park open to close. 
On Oct 1 (50th Anniversary day) my reservation was for MK. I went back to the resort around 2 for lunch reservation and returned to MK- which had been closed to Park Hoppers but those with MK reservation for that day, myself included, were re-admitted without problem.
I think you should be fine all day.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

The parks do not reach capacity for those who have a park reservation. That space is reserved for you. You can turn up anytime at the park you have reserved.


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

We will be visiting DW in a few weeks for my daughter's cheer competition.  We have been many times before but have not been to Galaxy's Edge so we would like to experience that.  I believe we only have 1 day that we don't have to deal with a cheer schedule so I was planning to make a reservation for HS on that day.  For the other 2 days, we won't know when we can get into a park until we get her competition schedule.  Any suggestions on which park to make a reservation?  FOP at AK is a favorite but we would not do too many other things there.  We have a private party at MK so I don't think we need a reservation there and we will want to spend time at Epcot for the flower & garden festival.  Seems like Genie+ would be worthless except for the day we don't have cheer.  Any thoughts on how to accomplish the goals of Galaxy's Edge (both rides), FOP and other than that we can walk around and be satisfied.


----------



## scrappinginontario

poochie said:


> So, if we have park reservations made and show up later in the morning does this create a problem.? I am talking about if the park has reached capacity will we be locked out? After all this is why we made the reservation to be sure we are admitted. But will they allow day guests in to replace us if we are not at the park before them? Just a nagging question in my mind as we plant on being there during the 4th of July week.


You will be just fine.  Please read post 1


----------



## adrock1212

Noticing that the week of March 14 is starting to fill up and some parks not available for reservations.  I have also seen that the park hours have been getting an update with longer hours. Does anyone know when/how often WDW updates the availability?  Nervous about switching as I may be left out in the cold.


----------



## pens4821

Have they ever stopped park hopping because of capacity since park reservations? Just curious for our upcoming spring break trip and hopping to another park every evening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

pens4821 said:


> Have they ever stopped park hopping because of capacity since park reservations? Just curious for our upcoming spring break trip and hopping to another park every evening.


Only once for a few hours to the MK on Oct 1st, the 50th Anniversary if MK.  PH should be no problem.

there is an entire thread dedicated to Park Hopping if you’d like tips gathered from many experiences.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

adrock1212 said:


> Noticing that the week of March 14 is starting to fill up and some parks not available for reservations.  I have also seen that the park hours have been getting an update with longer hours. Does anyone know when/how often WDW updates the availability?  Nervous about switching as I may be left out in the cold.


I haven't noticed any particular pattern.  Parks that are sold out do sometimes turn green again... I'm assuming due to cancellations and/or staffing changes.  But again, not with any predictability.  If you want to switch I'd do so ASAP.


----------



## Mamiamjo

How soon do the park days fill up generally for summer? We are going in July, but I don't want to make park reservations before I even know the park hours, EEHs etc.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Mamiamjo said:


> How soon do the park days fill up generally for summer? We are going in July, but I don't want to make park reservations before I even know the park hours, EEHs etc.


It's hard to say.  We are just now seeing some dates for spring break start to fill up, just a few weeks in advance.  I wouldn't expect summer dates to fill up too far in advance, but I guess you never know.  If you already have tickets there is no harm in making reservations now and changing them later, so at least you have something secured.


----------



## FireflyFi

I'm trying to extend my seven day tickets by one day. They start on March 7 and, if i could make them eight day tickets, would be valid until March 18. Unfortunately, March 14 is completely booked out, so Disney isn't allowing me to add the extra day. I'm ok with not going to the parks on March 14, but would like to go on March 15. Is there any way to get around this roadblock?


----------



## scrappinginontario

FireflyFi said:


> I'm trying to extend my seven day tickets by one day. They start on March 7 and, if i could make them eight day tickets, would be valid until March 18. Unfortunately, March 14 is completely booked out, so Disney isn't allowing me to add the extra day. I'm ok with not going to the parks on March 14, but would like to go on March 15. Is there any way to get around this roadblock?


Unfortunately unless Mar 14th opens up, the only option you will have will be to purchase a 1 day ticket.  Not ideal but the way tickets work now that park reservations are in place. 

just asking though, are you able to add a date by adding Mar 136th but still not starting them until the 14th?


----------



## FireflyFi

scrappinginontario said:


> just asking though, are you able to add a date by adding Mar 13th but still not starting them until the 14th?



I think i understand what you're trying to suggest, and i had considered that - moving my tickets to somewhere else in the year, adding a day, then moving them back. But I'm worried if i try to move them back to March 7, I'll be rejected because of the booked out date in the middle. That and i have all sorts of things booked during that period and i don't want to risk losing them. 

It's not the worst problem in the world. We'll just have two days of hanging at the resort, Disney Springs, the outlets, instead of one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FireflyFi said:


> I think i understand what you're trying to suggest, and i had considered that - moving my tickets to somewhere else in the year, adding a day, then moving them back. But I'm worried if i try to move them back to March 7, I'll be rejected because of the booked out date in the middle. That and i have all sorts of things booked during that period and i don't want to risk losing them.
> 
> It's not the worst problem in the world. We'll just have two days of hanging at the resort, Disney Springs, the outlets, instead of one.


Sorry no, I was on my phone and accidentally typed the wrong date.  I'm not thinking to move to another date in the calendar, I'm asking if adding a day to the front of your ticket might work in this situation?  I honestly don't know but just looking for options that might help you.  If you're allowed to add March 6th to your tickets, could that possibly work?


----------



## FireflyFi

scrappinginontario said:


> If you're allowed to add March 6th to your tickets, could that possibly work?



 Ahh gotcha  unfortunately, that won't work. Our flight gets in at 12:30am on 3/7.


----------



## CarolynFH

FireflyFi said:


> Ahh gotcha  unfortunately, that won't work. Our flight gets in at 12:30am on 3/7.


Sometimes, though, depending on the length of the tickets, they'll still be good for the entire stay.  Buying 8 day tickets that start on March 6 doesn't mean you have to use them on March 6.  In December 2020 our family bought 6-day tickets that started on Dec. 18, even though no one arrived until Dec. 20, because they were cheaper than tickets starting 12/20 and were good for any 6 days from 12/18 through 12/25, and we were leaving on 12/26.  So, if you bought 8-day tickets with a start date of March 6, would they still be good through the last day you need them for?


----------



## Mamiamjo

Yeah I would check your valid dates just to be sure. Ours are good from the day we arrive for up to 10 days (7 day ticket)


----------



## FireflyFi

Ohhhhh  that is a great idea! But... Still no dice


----------



## CarolynFH

FireflyFi said:


> Ohhhhh  that is a great idea! But... Still no dice
> View attachment 651258


Oh no!  So sorry!


----------



## FireflyFi

CarolynFH said:


> Oh no!  So sorry!



It's ok, thank you for trying to help!  I should have organized myself earlier.  Tbh, we have all parks covered in the days prior, so I wasn't sure where I wanted to book, but I think it'll be nice to end the trip with just some down time


----------



## jpmom

I'm planning a weekend in WDW.  Staying at the BW.  We only want to go to Epcot; but would like to go early in the AM then come back to the resort and then go back to Epcot that evening.  Can we do this?


----------



## Marionnette

jpmom said:


> I'm planning a weekend in WDW.  Staying at the BW.  We only want to go to Epcot; but would like to go early in the AM then come back to the resort and then go back to Epcot that evening.  Can we do this?


Yes. Just make sure that you have an Epcot park reservation for the day. And check the hours of operation. Epcot doesn't always open early in the morning.


----------



## jpmom

Thank you!


----------



## Disneyonthe5

After making park reservations for multiple days, can you change your days at the parks you picked? Do you have to cancel all the days or just the ones you want to change? Of course the park you want has to be available.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Each day has its own reservation that you can cancel independently of the others.


----------



## DWillowBay

In this order:
1) Check to see if the park you want to NOW go to indeed has reservations available for your whole party.  
2) Cancel your current park reservation   
3) IMMEDIATELY reserve the new park while there is still availability.   
4) Breathe...and smile!


----------



## Disneyonthe5

Thank you! So hard to coordinate dinner reservations with park reservations!


----------



## PurplePigment

Is anyone else having issues with making park reservations? I accidentally made two two days earlier than I wanted, but I can't change them because when I go to make new ones it just loads a screen with the little generic links and the copyright that's supposed to be on the bottom and nothing else.


----------



## Eblues93

Does anyone have any experience in adding people to your party/reservation?  I have a trip booked in a couple of weeks and have a park reservation for HS on a Monday.  Now there's 3 more people that want to go with us and there are no park reservations left.   Anyone been able to get guest services to add them manually?  Any thoughts about Disney opening up more capacity as it gets closer to the date?   Thanks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Eblues93 said:


> Does anyone have any experience in adding people to your party/reservation?  I have a trip booked in a couple of weeks and have a park reservation for HS on a Monday.  Now there's 3 more people that want to go with us and there are no park reservations left.   Anyone been able to get guest services to add them manually?  Any thoughts about Disney opening up more capacity as it gets closer to the date?   Thanks.


Disney will not be able to add them but I recommend you keep trying to add them. Disney may add attendance but there is no guarantee if will happen.  You’re more likely to pick up a cancellation as opposed to counting on more reservations being added.  Three weeks from now is still prime Spring break time and leading up to Easter so there is a possibility that max reservations have already been added.


----------



## ella18nm

I am not sure if this has been answered or not, I have an AP but my friend does not. She has a single day ticket and a park pass reservation at a park thats now full. If we were to modify her ticket and add a day on (the day before) would she lose her current park pass or would it stay and we could just make the second reservation like normal? TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

ella18nm said:


> I am not sure if this has been answered or not, I have an AP but my friend does not. She has a single day ticket and a park pass reservation at a park thats now full. If we were to modify her ticket and add a day on (the day before) would she lose her current park pass or would it stay and we could just make the second reservation like normal? TIA


If any of the days she has a ticket for are fully booked at all parks for reservations, she will not be allowed to adjust her ticket.  If she has a 1 day ticket and wants to add a second day in the parks and there is availability, I would recommend purchasing a second one day ticket.  The cost is almost the same and this will be allowed.

If she's allowed to add a day to her existing ticket it would not affect her current park reservation.


----------



## cadd10

Do anyone know why July 6th has no reservations for Annual Passholders?  We have Platinum Pass.


----------



## abbyandangel

scrappinginontario said:


> There is much discussion re: *Park Reservations*.  Please use this thread to ask questions and discuss.  New threads covering this topic will be merged here.
> 
> *What we know*:
> 
> 1. Link to Theme Park Reservation Availability Calendar.  Note, this calendar is not updated real-time.  If you are looking for a park reservation on a date that shows as not available, you may still want to_ try_ to book a reservation to determine actual reservation availability.
> 
> 2. *A Park Reservation grants you access to that park from open to close.*  You may leave and reenter.
> 
> 3.  Guests who will be cancelling park reservations are making this information available here.  Please DO NOT post any requests on that thread.  Requests will be deleted.
> 
> 4.  'Changing' a park reservation is not available at this time.  To change a reservation from one park to another, the first reservation must be cancelled and a new reservation made for a different park.  Note that cancelling a reservation makes it available for other guests to book.  There is no guarantee you will be able to get the first reservation back once it is cancelled.
> 
> 5.  If a park is full, calling WDW will not grant the ability for them to locate space for you.  A full park is a full park.  *It is recommended if you are looking for a reservation at a park that is full that you keep trying many times each day*.  As people change their plans they will cancel reservations which will open them to other guests.  Calling WDW is generally not recommended as many people are looking for reservations in full parks.
> 
> 6.  Guests cancel park reservations up until the day of.  Please continue checking often, even up to the date you want to go to a park.
> 
> 7.  Disney is updating their policies.  If a park reservation was made due to a guest having tickets attached to their MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app, if that ticket is removed but park reservations not removed by the guest, an email will be sent to guests advising them that a valid park admission is required in order to retain the park reservation.  It appears guests will have a couple of days to link a new ticket to their MDE account or their park reservation(s) will automatically be cancelled.  This has potential to open more availability as until now it was a guest's responsibility to go in to MDE and cancel their reservations if they cancelled their trip.
> 
> 8.  Historically when all parks were full for park reservations, Disney was not allowing guests to add the Park Hopper option to existing tickets.
> 
> 9.  If a guest has a park reservation and leaves the park, they will always be allowed to re-enter that park later in the day.  A park reservation guarantees entrance to that park from open to close.
> 
> This thread will be updated as updates/changes are required.
> 
> If there are topics you feel would be beneficial to be addressed in this first post, please add a comment below.  Thank you


I just want to make sure I understand. If we have reservations for AK with park hoppers and my DD  (over 18) decides morning of that she would rather sleep in and meet up at Epcot later, all I need to do is cancel her AK reservation that morning and make one for Epcot?


----------



## CarolynFH

abbyandangel said:


> I just want to make sure I understand. If we have reservations for AK with park hoppers and my DD  (over 18) decides morning of that she would rather sleep in and meet up at Epcot later, all I need to do is cancel her AK reservation that morning and make one for Epcot?


Yes, that’s all you have to do! And she’ll be able to enter Epcot at whatever time she wishes, won’t have to wait until 2 PM.


----------



## Miffy

My sister and I both have APs. We're planning on a trip in December and will probably book it next month . . . but . . . our APs won't be eligible to be renewed until sometime (a month in my case and two months for my sister) after we make the resort reservation.

Will we be able to make park reservations for December even though at the time we book our resort our APs won't cover December?

I hope I made that clear. Thanks if you know the answer!


----------



## scrappinginontario

abbyandangel said:


> I just want to make sure I understand. If we have reservations for AK with park hoppers and my DD  (over 18) decides morning of that she would rather sleep in and meet up at Epcot later, all I need to do is cancel her AK reservation that morning and make one for Epcot?


Yes, as long as reservations are available at Epcot she can do this.  If Epcot is full for park reservations then she will need to visit AK first.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Miffy said:


> My sister and I both have APs. We're planning on a trip in December and will probably book it next month . . . but . . . our APs won't be eligible to be renewed until sometime (a month in my case and two months for my sister) after we make the resort reservation.
> 
> Will we be able to make park reservations for December even though at the time we book our resort our APs won't cover December?
> 
> I hope I made that clear. Thanks if you know the answer!


Hopefully someone here who is familiar with APs will be able to assist you.  If not, you may wish to ask this question in a separate post or, see if a similar question has been asked.  There are many AP threads on the board.  APs are unique from other tickets and have their own set of rules that many (including me) are not skilled to answer.

I’m sure someone will be able to help you out but it may be outside this thread.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi I am AP and just renewed .
I think this is new system but I notice when I try to make park pass
and I am using AP bucket … it will give me the choice to use the older one just few days left and the newer AP .
So yes the new system is very specific about the date on the AP and you must check a box to designate your choice.
The old was Platinum , the new is an IncrediPass


----------



## CarolynFH

Miffy said:


> My sister and I both have APs. We're planning on a trip in December and will probably book it next month . . . but . . . our APs won't be eligible to be renewed until sometime (a month in my case and two months for my sister) after we make the resort reservation.
> 
> Will we be able to make park reservations for December even though at the time we book our resort our APs won't cover December?
> 
> I hope I made that clear. Thanks if you know the answer!


No, you’ll have to wait until you renew (60 days before expiration of your current AP, at the earliest).  I ran into this trying to make park reservations for our July trip. It would let me book for myself from the resort reservation AP bucket, but it wouldn’t let me book for DH because we hadn’t renewed his AP yet. As soon as his renewal was linked to him in MDE, we were good to book park ressies.


----------



## Miffy

CarolynFH said:


> No, you’ll have to wait until you renew (60 days before expiration of your current AP, at the earliest).  I ran into this trying to make park reservations for our July trip. It would let me book for myself from the resort reservation AP bucket, but it wouldn’t let me book for DH because we hadn’t renewed his AP yet. As soon as his renewal was linked to him in MDE, we were good to book park ressies.


Thanks so much, @CarolynFH! Fortunately both our renewal dates are several months in advance, so the park reservations shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DL1WDW2

cadd10 said:


> Do anyone know why July 6th has no reservations for Annual Passholders?  We have Platinum Pass.


Hi again… I also wanted to answer your question. 
I admit to getting confused with30 day/60 day windows and park Pass and all the other Genie stuff!
I did just realize that AP calendar Park Pass is only opening for month of April dates and they keep adding … so July  Calendar Window not open yet unless you also have a resort reservation.
 I also should mention that dining window is only opening thru June 2 …
So confused


----------



## DL1WDW2

Another reminder to keep an eye on your renewal windows for AP because I grabbed price as soon as I could in advance in case WDW increased prices again!
More confusion
I can accept Mickey as my daily friend to keep checking but do not want to make Genie my everyday need to know what is goin on what am I eligible for DId something open up just in case log in log out.

You will see an example in my post  #379 of what the park Pass window looks like with 2 APs old Platinumexpires 4/27 and just renewed IncrediPass for year activates 4/28 I guess .
To avoid confusion hopefully.
Altho Disney has confused me by granting Bonus Pass that won’t open anything (See Post 379 )
Does anybody know what that is ?

Might as well show this again :


----------



## scrappinginontario

This thread is designed to assist people with park reservations.  Unless the AP discussion specifically has to do with park reservations, please take the AP discussion to another thread.  

After this, and AP discussion not related directly to obtaining a park reservation will be removed.

Thanks.


----------



## Akelly91478

How do park reservations work?   How early do you make them? We are going in October over fall break.  We are getting the military park hopper.  I’m afraid parks will be full for when we are going.


----------



## T'Lynn

Akelly91478 said:


> How do park reservations work?   How early do you make them? We are going in October over fall break.  We are getting the military park hopper.  I’m afraid parks will be full for when we are going.


Once you buy your tickets you can make a park reservation on the website or the app. As long as you book at least 60 days out you shouldn't have a problem making reservations.


----------



## Akelly91478

T'Lynn said:


> Once you buy your tickets you can make a park reservation on the website or the app. As long as you book at least 60 days out you shouldn't have a problem making reservations.


Thank you.  I didn’t know if I need to buy the tickets right now and make reservations.    I was planning on getting them in a month or two.


----------



## Miffy

Akelly91478 said:


> Thank you.  I didn’t know if I need to buy the tickets right now and make reservations.    I was planning on getting them in a month or two.


I would not wait to get your tickets or make your reservations unless your trip is a year from now because you want to get the parks you want, not the parks that're left.


----------



## T'Lynn

In a month or two your should _probably _be ok. Right now there's only limited availability in April. You can always check on the wdw site: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...kets,resort,passholder&defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## Akelly91478

Ok. Thank you


----------



## CarolynFH

Akelly91478 said:


> Ok. Thank you


You can check the *Park Pass Availability *page occasionally, and if availability starts to disappear for the dates of your visit, you'll know you need to buy tickets and book sooner rather than later.  Right now, October availability is wide open.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Akelly91478 said:


> How do park reservations work?   How early do you make them? We are going in October over fall break.  We are getting the military park hopper.  I’m afraid parks will be full for when we are going.





Akelly91478 said:


> Thank you.  I didn’t know if I need to buy the tickets right now and make reservations.    I was planning on getting them in a month or two.


I would recommend you read Post 1 of this thread as it has a lot of information re: park reservations.

You will not be able to book a park reservation until you have purchased tickets and lined them to MDE.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Is there any way to remove my MIL from our park reservations since she decided not to come with us. I only see the option to cancel our park reservations instead of modify.


----------



## CarolynFH

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Is there any way to remove my MIL from our park reservations since she decided not to come with us. I only see the option to cancel our park reservations instead of modify.


When I was changing our park reservations the other day, I had the option to check off individual guests or Select All when I was canceling the original ones. If that’s not an option, it’s not required to cancel her park passes, as there’s no penalty for not showing up. It’s just a courtesy to maybe allow someone else to book.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

CarolynFH said:


> When I was changing our park reservations the other day, I had the option to check off individual guests or Select All when I was canceling the original ones. If that’s not an option, it’s not required to cancel her park passes, as there’s no penalty for not showing up. It’s just a courtesy to maybe allow someone else to book.


I might just keep it as is then because my dates are completely booked. Would I just have to unselect her when buying genie+?


----------



## Miffy

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I might just keep it as is then because my dates are completely booked. Would I just have to unselect her when buying genie+?


Yes.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

dumb question maybe but do the park passes usually sell out on non spring break, non holiday type days? Going in early May and was thinking I wouldn't have any trouble with park passes since it was after spring break and not on the weekend but already seeing MK and HS sold out on multiple days. I could be wrong but thought the park passes were only really limited during holidays and the latest spring break crowds, i hadn't really seen an issue during the other "off-times"


----------



## scrappinginontario

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> dumb question maybe but do the park passes usually sell out on non spring break, non holiday type days? Going in early May and was thinking I wouldn't have any trouble with park passes since it was after spring break and not on the weekend but already seeing MK and HS sold out on multiple days. I could be wrong but thought the park passes were only really limited during holidays and the latest spring break crowds, i hadn't really seen an issue during the other "off-times"


Yes they can sell out.  There are A LOT of people travelling right now and Disney is extremely busy even after what would be normal peak periods.

I was helping a couple of families book Disney trips in late Feb/early March, looking for dates in May and even then there was zero availability at any of the Disney resorts even 2 months in advance!

My recommendation is to purchase tickets and book park reservations as soon as possible as parks are filling up early.


----------



## disneylover102

Ugh I’m kind of frustrated rn

So I’m in the Disney College Program and I’ve been here for a couple months. I got fed up with all the blockout dates (last time I could go to MK with my cast ticket was a month ago and the next time I could technically go back is May 1st and then most of the time HS and AK are blocked out as well and even when they aren’t it’s hard to get reservations) so I bought an annual pass a couple days ago (the pixie dust one). 

I was luckily able to get a reservation for MK yesterday so that was great but I’ve been trying and trying and trying to get a reservation today for any park and absolutely nothing is available. And that pass is blocked out the next 2 weeks so I’m just a bit annoyed I buy my pass and go for a day and then can’t go again for a couple weeks. Maybe I’m being a spoiled brat LOL. But does anyone have any tips? Do they usually release more reservations for APs toward the end of the day as the parks clear out? TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneylover102 said:


> Ugh I’m kind of frustrated rn
> 
> So I’m in the Disney College Program and I’ve been here for a couple months. I got fed up with all the blockout dates (last time I could go to MK with my cast ticket was a month ago and the next time I could technically go back is May 1st and then most of the time HS and AK are blocked out as well and even when they aren’t it’s hard to get reservations) so I bought an annual pass a couple days ago (the pixie dust one).
> 
> I was luckily able to get a reservation for MK yesterday so that was great but I’ve been trying and trying and trying to get a reservation today for any park and absolutely nothing is available. And that pass is blocked out the next 2 weeks so I’m just a bit annoyed I buy my pass and go for a day and then can’t go again for a couple weeks. Maybe I’m being a spoiled brat LOL. But does anyone have any tips? Do they usually release more reservations for APs toward the end of the day as the parks clear out? TIA


I’m sorry you can’t get reservations.  Disappointing for sure!  I’m not sure about more reservations being added the night before but some  have reported having success the day of as people’s  plans change and they cancel.  The challenge is you may need to check frequently as many are in the same boat as you and trying to find last minute reservations.


----------



## RLGNC

We are planning a mid-September trip.  We want to choose our daily park based on which one is open latest.  Looking at the current calendar, it seems that hours are generally consistent from day to day, but there are some differences, so although we will buy our tickets soon, we prefer not to make our park reservations until the hours are posted.  Judging from earlier posts in this thread, it seems like that would work OK given that park hours come out about 75 days in advance.  Should we expect any problems with availability if we plan to make reservations in early July for a September trip?  We will be focusing on MK and Epcot.  Thanks!


----------



## disneylover102

RLGNC said:


> We are planning a mid-September trip.  We want to choose our daily park based on which one is open latest.  Looking at the current calendar, it seems that hours are generally consistent from day to day, but there are some differences, so although we will buy our tickets soon, we prefer not to make our park reservations until the hours are posted.  Judging from earlier posts in this thread, it seems like that would work OK given that park hours come out about 75 days in advance.  Should we expect any problems with availability if we plan to make reservations in early July for a September trip?  We will be focusing on MK and Epcot.  Thanks!


Just so you know, a lot of times park hours are extended closer to your dates. I think you’d be fine to do that but just to be safe I would keep checking to make sure those dates aren’t starting to sell out


----------



## scrappinginontario

RLGNC said:


> We are planning a mid-September trip.  We want to choose our daily park based on which one is open latest.  Looking at the current calendar, it seems that hours are generally consistent from day to day, but there are some differences, so although we will buy our tickets soon, we prefer not to make our park reservations until the hours are posted.  Judging from earlier posts in this thread, it seems like that would work OK given that park hours come out about 75 days in advance.  Should we expect any problems with availability if we plan to make reservations in early July for a September trip?  We will be focusing on MK and Epcot.  Thanks!


As @disneylover102 said, park hours fluctuate often (even up to the actual date) so it's difficult to know which park will have the latest hours.  

If it were me I would book what I want now with the option to possibly change later.  Normally I would say you'll have no problem switching your parks in September but I would have said that for May too and things are constantly changing.  People are travelling more and Disney is busy so I'd book now with the thought of changing later when official hours are announced.


----------



## RLGNC

disneylover102 said:


> Just so you know, a lot of times park hours are extended closer to your dates. I think you’d be fine to do that but just to be safe I would keep checking to make sure those dates aren’t starting to sell out





scrappinginontario said:


> As @disneylover102 said, park hours fluctuate often (even up to the actual date) so it's difficult to know which park will have the latest hours.
> 
> If it were me I would book what I want now with the option to possibly change later.  Normally I would say you'll have no problem switching your parks in September but I would have said that for May too and things are constantly changing.  People are travelling more and Disney is busy so I'd book now with the thought of changing later when official hours are announced.



Good to know.  Thank you both!


----------



## joy13

I read post number 1 but I haven’t read all 21 pages so I apologize if this has been covered already.  I have 6 day park hopper passes in May.  I have 5 full park days but my 6th day could be arrival day or my last Disney day (we are heading to another hotel and Universal).  Right now I have DHS booked for our arrival day - if we decide not to go to the park that day - I need to cancel it before park close right - so that I could used my 6th day at the end, right?  I’m thinking if I never canceled I wouldn’t be able to book one on our last day because I’d have booked 6.  I should say - I would likely cancel it earlier in the day because I would know if our flight was delayed etc.


----------



## scrappinginontario

joy13 said:


> I read post number 1 but I haven’t read all 21 pages so I apologize if this has been covered already.  I have 6 day park hopper passes in May.  I have 5 full park days but my 6th day could be arrival day or my last Disney day (we are heading to another hotel and Universal).  Right now I have DHS booked for our arrival day - if we decide not to go to the park that day - I need to cancel it before park close right - so that I could used my 6th day at the end, right?  I’m thinking if I never canceled I wouldn’t be able to book one on our last day because I’d have booked 6.  I should say - I would likely cancel it earlier in the day because I would know if our flight was delayed etc.


If you wanted to book your final day before arriving then yes, you would need to cancel your arrival day park reservation.

If you don’t go to any park on arrival day those reservations would be added to your allotment but it’s considerate to other guests to cancel any reservations you don’t intend to use.


----------



## joy13

scrappinginontario said:


> If you wanted to book your final day before arriving then yes, you would need to cancel your arrival day park reservation.
> 
> If you don’t go to any park on arrival day those reservations would be added to your allotment but it’s considerate to other guests to cancel any reservations you don’t intend to use.


This makes sense - thank you!


----------



## MSC

Can I make reservations as soon as I book a package with a deposit, or does it have to be fully paid first?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MSC said:


> Can I make reservations as soon as I book a package with a deposit, or does it have to be fully paid first?


You can book park reservations once your package deposit is made.


----------



## RyMickey

I read post 1 and it's possible I may have missed this --  early morning with not enough coffee yet! - but as long as there are passes available, you can change parks day of, correct?  Meaning, if I have an MK reservation on Monday, but decide I want to go to Epcot instead after I wake up late (it is vacation after all!), I want to confirm that that change can happen if I cancel my reservation and add one for Epcot.

The big crux of our issue is that we're traveling with a 4, 2, and 1 year and we're just not sure of their abilities to wake up every morning!  Having to make the park reservations puts a crimp in flexibility (but this is not the thread to discuss any qualms I have with the system, I realize).


----------



## scrappinginontario

RyMickey said:


> I read post 1 and it's possible I may have missed this --  early morning with not enough coffee yet! - but as long as there are passes available, you can change parks day of, correct?  Meaning, if I have an MK reservation on Monday, but decide I want to go to Epcot instead after I wake up late (it is vacation after all!), I want to confirm that that change can happen if I cancel my reservation and add one for Epcot.
> 
> The big crux of our issue is that we're traveling with a 4, 2, and 1 year and we're just not sure of their abilities to wake up every morning!  Having to make the park reservations puts a crimp in flexibility (but this is not the thread to discuss any qualms I have with the system, I realize).


Yes, you may cancel your original park reservation and book day of at a new park, based on park reservation availability.


----------



## Aubrav

Hello! I am new to the new Post-Covid Disney ins and outs. I was just curious if it is normal for a whole week of park reservations to just be blacked out at once? 

I recently found out I'll be in Orlando for a work trip and I was looking at visiting Magic Kingdom for 1 day just since I will be in town. When I checked just a couple of days ago the reservation calendar was Green for all parks. Now today Magic Kingdom isn't available at all (except weekends??) for like 2 weeks including the Friday I have off to go, May 6th. 

Is there a special event or something that would make Magic Kingdom unavailable for the next two weeks? What are the chances that a party of 3 might be able to grab a reservation between now and then?


----------



## Sarahslay

OK, maybe this has been covered already, but I apologize because I can't read all the pages if this has been covered. I have an AP, and this is going to be my 10th trip since reopening so I'm pretty versed in the park reservation system.  However, I just booked a trip with my daughter and it's not doing what it normally does. I of course have an AP, but she does not, and in the past when having a resort reservation (which we always do because we are not Florida residents) I always book under the resort guest bucket, but this time it's making me go under the AP bucket. All fine and dandy, it lets me do the exact number of days I need, but the problem is that I also have a trip with my sister in December with the same ticket situation and I need to make reservations for that too and can't! I actually need one day longer which is a problem, and I don't understand what is going on. I'm on hold with Disney, was waiting on chat forever and it kicked me off so i'm just trying calling for now to see what they can tell me but wanted to see if something changed and I just didn't know. Last trip was end of January so I didn't think anything had changed since then, and I have a trip beginning of June, just 1.5 weeks before this new trip, and it was under the resort bucket too so I'm so confused.

Edit: the system wasn’t recognizing my resort reservation. The CM said it might be because I just have so many reservations and it just was overwhelmed with it all . Oh well, got it fixed. However, it is a pain because I have to book my reservation separate to the rest of my party now making it very important that I write down what days I have which one when I do them the first time so we all have the same reservations! It also really jumbles up the look of my plans, and I hate that. Oh well though, I have the right available amount of reservation days now (only took 3.5 collective hours between chat and phone )


----------



## RyMickey

Another park reservation question involving annual pass holders.  

Staying offsite for half trip and onsite for half trip.  For every day of our trip, MK and Studios are booked.  Contemplating changes to certain days and I'm trying to figure out how I can see what parks are available for annual pass holders on days that I have booked already, but I'm not seeing the option.  

When I'm offsite, it allows me to "modify" my reservation.  When I click on the modify button, it takes me to the calendar screen and I can click on only the date that I'm modifying and see what is available.  Meaning, let's say a want to modify Wednesday.  I click on modify, it pops up with the calendar and it says "some parks are available with all other days filled."  If I click on Thursday to modify, it then shows me park availailibity on Thursday, but says Wednesday is full -- it's fine...just inconvenient to not see an overall calendar of availability.  

However, once I'm onsite, it only allows me the cancel reservation option.  I don't want to cancel before I know what's available, but how can I see what's available?  I guess it's certainly possible nothing is available, but it also could be like the offsite thing where once I cancel a specific date options will open -- but I don't want to do that before I know if there is availability.

Am I missing an option to see availability once you already have a park pass booked?  Again, it's possible nothing is available, but I just find it weird that it says nothing is available, but then when I modify a specific date, things magically appear.


----------



## GBRforWDW

RyMickey said:


> Another park reservation question involving annual pass holders.
> 
> Staying offsite for half trip and onsite for half trip.  For every day of our trip, MK and Studios are booked.  Contemplating changes to certain days and I'm trying to figure out how I can see what parks are available for annual pass holders on days that I have booked already, but I'm not seeing the option.
> 
> When I'm offsite, it allows me to "modify" my reservation.  When I click on the modify button, it takes me to the calendar screen and I can click on only the date that I'm modifying and see what is available.  Meaning, let's say a want to modify Wednesday.  I click on modify, it pops up with the calendar and it says "some parks are available with all other days filled."  If I click on Thursday to modify, it then shows me park availailibity on Thursday, but says Wednesday is full -- it's fine...just inconvenient to not see an overall calendar of availability.
> 
> However, once I'm onsite, it only allows me the cancel reservation option.  I don't want to cancel before I know what's available, but how can I see what's available?  I guess it's certainly possible nothing is available, but it also could be like the offsite thing where once I cancel a specific date options will open -- but I don't want to do that before I know if there is availability.
> 
> Am I missing an option to see availability once you already have a park pass booked?  Again, it's possible nothing is available, but I just find it weird that it says nothing is available, but then when I modify a specific date, things magically appear.


Here's the Disney World availability page for passholders:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/disney-incredi-pass

You should be able to select your pass type and park to see what's available


----------



## Sarahslay

RyMickey said:


> Another park reservation question involving annual pass holders.
> 
> Staying offsite for half trip and onsite for half trip.  For every day of our trip, MK and Studios are booked.  Contemplating changes to certain days and I'm trying to figure out how I can see what parks are available for annual pass holders on days that I have booked already, but I'm not seeing the option.
> 
> When I'm offsite, it allows me to "modify" my reservation.  When I click on the modify button, it takes me to the calendar screen and I can click on only the date that I'm modifying and see what is available.  Meaning, let's say a want to modify Wednesday.  I click on modify, it pops up with the calendar and it says "some parks are available with all other days filled."  If I click on Thursday to modify, it then shows me park availailibity on Thursday, but says Wednesday is full -- it's fine...just inconvenient to not see an overall calendar of availability.
> 
> However, once I'm onsite, it only allows me the cancel reservation option.  I don't want to cancel before I know what's available, but how can I see what's available?  I guess it's certainly possible nothing is available, but it also could be like the offsite thing where once I cancel a specific date options will open -- but I don't want to do that before I know if there is availability.
> 
> Am I missing an option to see availability once you already have a park pass booked?  Again, it's possible nothing is available, but I just find it weird that it says nothing is available, but then when I modify a specific date, things magically appear.


I keep this site bookmarked on my computer so I can check it easily before booking last minute trips, and to know if it's going to be super busy on the days I'm going. You can look at the resort guest availability for the days you're onsite by clicking on that tab, and then when you click on the AP tab it'll take you to a different page with the AP options to look at the different AP levels with black out dates and park availability for the days you're off site.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...kets,resort,passholder&defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## RyMickey

GBRforWDW said:


> Here's the Disney World availability page for passholders:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/disney-incredi-pass
> 
> You should be able to select your pass type and park to see what's available





Sarahslay said:


> I keep this site bookmarked on my computer so I can check it easily before booking last minute trips, and to know if it's going to be super busy on the days I'm going. You can look at the resort guest availability for the days you're onsite by clicking on that tab, and then when you click on the AP tab it'll take you to a different page with the AP options to look at the different AP levels with black out dates and park availability for the days you're off site.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...kets,resort,passholder&defaultSegment=tickets



Thanks to you both -- I had seen that, however, I'm actually a legacy pass holder at the moment with a gold pass.  I can click on the legacy pass blockout calendar, but that's just a blockout calendar in terms of days I couldn't attend based on my pass (Easter/Christmas week/etc.).  Or, since I'm a legacy pass holder, am I not bound to the park restrictions?  [On the legacy pass page, every single day of our trip is available and I feel like, based on other annual pass unavailabilities that shouldn't be the case...


----------



## GBRforWDW

RyMickey said:


> Thanks to you both -- I had seen that, however, I'm actually a legacy pass holder at the moment with a gold pass.  I can click on the legacy pass blockout calendar, but that's just a blockout calendar in terms of days I couldn't attend based on my pass (Easter/Christmas week/etc.).  Or, since I'm a legacy pass holder, am I not bound to the park restrictions?  [On the legacy pass page, every single day of our trip is available and I feel like, based on other annual pass unavailabilities that shouldn't be the case...


Dang sorry.  I'm not AP, so can't help much beyond.  Hope you get it sorted quickly!


----------



## Sarahslay

RyMickey said:


> Thanks to you both -- I had seen that, however, I'm actually a legacy pass holder at the moment with a gold pass.  I can click on the legacy pass blockout calendar, but that's just a blockout calendar in terms of days I couldn't attend based on my pass (Easter/Christmas week/etc.).  Or, since I'm a legacy pass holder, am I not bound to the park restrictions?  [On the legacy pass page, every single day of our trip is available and I feel like, based on other annual pass unavailabilities that shouldn't be the case...


Yeah, there is a thing to click for the legacy passes above the new passes. I’m currently a platinum legacy pass so have looked at that in the past when eyeing offsite, but starting after my first June trip (trying to get one more trip on that pass, couldn’t resist) I’m incredipass so I have to look at the new reservation system. I’ve been guessing it’s different, and there are fewer and fewer of us now so it’ll be more and more open until we’re all gone. I say if it’s open it’s open, that’s your pass type so it should work.


----------



## Aubrav

Update- (like I said I'm new to the system)- I found out that if I purchase a park hopper and choose any available park, I can then park hop to any park I want after 2pm. Animal Kingdom was the only park showing available for the day I am going BUT when I bought the ticket and made my reservation it let me select Hollywood Studios instead even though it didn't show as available. So now my plan is to go to Hollywood Studios in the morning and Magic Kingdom after 2pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Aubrav said:


> Update- (like I said I'm new to the system)- I found out that if I purchase a park hopper and choose any available park, I can then park hop to any park I want after 2pm. Animal Kingdom was the only park showing available for the day I am going BUT when I bought the ticket and made my reservation it let me select Hollywood Studios instead even though it didn't show as available. So now my plan is to go to Hollywood Studios in the morning and Magic Kingdom after 2pm.


Just a bit of clarification, the 'Park Reservation Availability Calendar' is not updated real time.  

If you were able to book a park reservation for AK even though it was showing as not available on the calendar, is because there was space available, not because PH was on your ticket.


----------



## gottalovepluto

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a bit of clarification, the 'Park Reservation Availability Calendar' is not updated real time.


It sure isn’t! Someone just joined me for my trip in a few weeks. I’d been watching the calendar for non-AP availability the last two days and was going to have to way modify plans because EP wasn’t available the 3 days I had it booked on my AP. Low and behold when I bought her ticket yesterday I was able to get her EP for 2 out of those 3 days despite the calendar still saying no availability


----------



## golferronnie

I have to admit I am totally baffled by this park availability thing, I'm in my 60s and just wanting to go to Epcot for a day on 16 May with a friend - a Monday as I thought Mondays would be quietest for Epcot. But there appears to be only availability for Animal Kingdom that day, which sounds absurd.  Does that mean I can't buy a single day ticket for Epcot?  Help!


----------



## Meglen

golferronnie said:


> I have to admit I am totally baffled by this park availability thing, I'm in my 60s and just wanting to go to Epcot for a day on 16 May with a friend - a Monday as I thought Mondays would be quietest for Epcot. But there appears to be only availability for Animal Kingdom that day, which sounds absurd.  Does that mean I can't buy a single day ticket for Epcot?  Help!


As of right now just grab the animal kingdom park pass to have something. Worst case you head to AK tap in turn around and head to Epcot at 2pm(if you buy a hopper). May is the guardians ap previews so the park passes are gone due to that. Did your friend get a pass for Epcot?


----------



## golferronnie

Meglen said:


> As of right now just grab the animal kingdom park pass to have something. Worst case you head to AK tap in turn around and head to Epcot at 2pm(if you buy a hopper). May is the guardians ap previews so the park passes are gone due to that. Did your friend get a pass for Epcot?


Okay thanks very much - I'm presuming AP = Annual Pass?
So it's likely because of demand for previews of the new rides?


----------



## golferronnie

golferronnie said:


> Okay thanks very much - I'm presuming AP = Annual Pass?
> So it's likely because of demand for previews of the new rides?


What I don't understand is why there is still availability for the weekend? I thought that would be much busier?


----------



## Meglen

golferronnie said:


> What I don't understand is why there is still availability for the weekend? I thought that would be much busier?


8,9,10,15,16,18,19,20,21 were the AP(yes annual pass) preview days so maybe see if the 11-14th are available and go those days?


----------



## PolyAddict

I was thinking of switching parks on May 3 but calendar shows unavailable for MK.  When I pretend to make ressie it shows as an option but of course won’t let me change because I already have a park ressie for that day. So does that mean I can cancel what I have and book MK?

Thanks


----------



## Meglen

PolyAddict said:


> I was thinking of switching parks on May 3 but calendar shows unavailable for MK.  When I pretend to make ressie it shows as an option but of course won’t let me change because I already have a park ressie for that day. So does that mean I can cancel what I have and book MK?
> 
> Thanks


If one  is showing full and another with availability.. it might be risky. If you cancel and than its not there you wont have anything


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

Does anyone know if park capacity/reservation availability is higher on the weekends? I am confused because if I look at the weekdays in early May they are almost completely sold out for every park already but the weekend has full availability? Am I missing something? Was planning to do a resort day on the weekend to avoid major crowds but maybe the weekends are less busy for some reason ?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Just in case people are wondering about Epcot in May it's going to probably look weird because there's a slew of various previews. The previews are not requiring a park reservation but it appears *observationally* Disney is accounting for the extra people in the park reservation system.

The list of Previews is Cast Members have already started theirs but they have Friends and Family events:
May 11
May 12
May 13
May 22
May 23
May 24

AP previews are
May 8
May 9
May 10
May 15
May 16
May 18
May 19
May 20
May 21

DVC previews are
May 9
May 18

D23 preview is May 15th

Media event may be early part of May (I mention on another thread speculating May 6th but that's my speculation, only information I could find is likely first week of May but I looked at park reservations for my guess, do not use my word for gold on media previews).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just helping with further information re: day of the week.  Expanding on post above:

The list of Previews is Cast Members have already started theirs but they have Friends and Family events:
Wed, May 11
Thurs, May 12
Fri, May 13
Sun, May 22
Mon, May 23
Tues, May 24

AP previews are
Sun, May 8
Mon, May 9
Tues, May 10
Sun, May 15
Mon, May 16
Wed, May 18
Thurs, May 19
Fri, May 20
Sat, May 21

DVC previews are
Mon, May 9
Wed, May 18

D23 preview is Sun, May 15th



Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> Does anyone know if park capacity/reservation availability is higher on the weekends? I am confused because if I look at the weekdays in early May they are almost completely sold out for every park already but the weekend has full availability? Am I missing something? Was planning to do a resort day on the weekend to avoid major crowds but maybe the weekends are less busy for some reason ?



I think adding days of the week to @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson's post shows why it may appear there are more reservations available on weekends.  There is only 1 Saturday in the entire month with GotG previews.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

scrappinginontario said:


> Just helping with further information re: day of the week.  Expanding on post above:
> 
> The list of Previews is Cast Members have already started theirs but they have Friends and Family events:
> Wed, May 11
> Thurs, May 12
> Fri, May 13
> Sun, May 22
> Mon, May 23
> Tues, May 24
> 
> AP previews are
> Sun, May 8
> Mon, May 9
> Tues, May 10
> Sun, May 15
> Mon, May 16
> Wed, May 18
> Thurs, May 19
> Fri, May 20
> Sat, May 21
> 
> DVC previews are
> Mon, May 9
> Wed, May 18
> 
> D23 preview is Sun, May 15th
> 
> 
> 
> I think adding days of the week to @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson's post shows why it may appear there are more reservations available on weekends.  There is only 1 Saturday in the entire month with GotG previews.



I was more questioning may 2-6 (mon-fri) being sold out at most/all of the parks and then the 7th and 8th (sat/Sunday) having full availability at all parks. Doesn’t look like any of those days intersect with gotg previews. Can’t wrap my head around it! New to the park pass stuff so just wondering out loud, I was checking wait times this past Saturday at HS too and they were less then when I looked during the week. So odd


----------



## scrappinginontario

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> I was more questioning may 2-6 (mon-fri) being sold out at most/all of the parks and then the 7th and 8th (sat/Sunday) having full availability at all parks. Doesn’t look like any of those days intersect with gotg previews. Can’t wrap my head around it! New to the park pass stuff so just wondering out loud, I was checking wait times this past Saturday at HS too and they were less then when I looked during the week. So odd


This is just a guess on my part but I wouldn’t be surprised if a week from now things will look very different.  I could be wrong but Disney is extremely busy right now and as dates get closer more and more fill up.

Or it could be those dates are just quieter from those around it for no particular reason.  It’s really hard to tell especially since Disney does not release official numbers.


----------



## lilkuf10

Just curious if the Park Reservation System is still opening spots up real time when somebody cancels.  If I sit here and refresh the date I want repeatedly when trying to book a reservation, would I eventually get it if someone cancels? or does Disney pool all of the cancellations and potentially open them up at a later time?  Thank You!


----------



## scrappinginontario

lilkuf10 said:


> Just curious if the Park Reservation System is still opening spots up real time when somebody cancels.  If I sit here and refresh the date I want repeatedly when trying to book a reservation, would I eventually get it if someone cancels? or does Disney pool all of the cancellations and potentially open them up at a later time?  Thank You!



I’m not sure we know how Disney loads cancellations.  We only know the calendar is not updated real-time.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> I was more questioning may 2-6 (mon-fri) being sold out at most/all of the parks and then the 7th and 8th (sat/Sunday) having full availability at all parks. Doesn’t look like any of those days intersect with gotg previews. Can’t wrap my head around it! New to the park pass stuff so just wondering out loud, I was checking wait times this past Saturday at HS too and they were less then when I looked during the week. So odd


DHS will be Star Wars stuff and that park has been booked up for normal park tickets for more than  month or so. Epcot could be media previews but don't have concrete dates on that, a CM friend did tell me he thought first week of May for media previews. 

Because Disney uses their own metric now it's hard to know if they've lowered capacity for any given day but allowed higher capacity on another day. They do also float the park reservation available now with sometimes adding to the normal park ticket bucket or adding to the AP bucket. 

I agree on the perhaps frustrating process but check back from time to time. As my friends who live down there and my CM friend say old crowd patterns don't matter anymore.


----------



## lilkuf10

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m not sure we know how Disney loads cancellations.  We only know the calendar is not updated real-time.


Appreciate the honesty. Any advice on getting a reservation for a full park without the hopper pass? Has anyone noticed that things open up closer to the arrival date?


----------



## Aubrav

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a bit of clarification, the 'Park Reservation Availability Calendar' is not updated real time.
> 
> If you were able to book a park reservation for AK even though it was showing as not available on the calendar, is because there was space available, not because PH was on your ticket.


Yes, I understand that. It had nothing to do with the park hopper, just that in real time HS happened to be available when the static calendar only showed AK. I'm sorry if I made that unclear for anyone!


----------



## jnfr2424

lilkuf10 said:


> Appreciate the honesty. Any advice on getting a reservation for a full park without the hopper pass? Has anyone noticed that things open up closer to the arrival date?


Im hoping for the same result I’m bringing my mother as a last minute Mothers Day present but I can’t add her to DHS on the 9th. Hoping something opens up soon


----------



## jnfr2424

jnfr2424 said:


> Im hoping for the same result I’m bringing my mother as a last minute Mothers Day present but I can’t add her to DHS on the 9th. Hoping something opens up soon


UPDATE and just like that I just checked page says only AK is avail on 5/9 but I was able to get my mom in for DHS lesson learned it’s not real time at all! DIS board always rocks!!!!!


----------



## lilkuf10

jnfr2424 said:


> UPDATE and just like that I just checked page says only AK is avail on 5/9 but I was able to get my mom in for DHS lesson learned it’s not real time at all! DIS board always rocks!!!!!


You are actually my hero! Enjoy! Very happy for you!


----------



## disrunner9

Does anyone else info on how to check in the park pass system (not the availability calendar since the feedback is that the calendar isn't updated live) if something is available if you already have a reservation say at MK but are trying to get one for DHS? Or do you literally have to cancel and try your luck? I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do that


----------



## scrappinginontario

disrunner9 said:


> Does anyone else info on how to check in the park pass system (not the availability calendar since the feedback is that the calendar isn't updated live) if something is available if you already have a reservation say at MK but are trying to get one for DHS? Or do you literally have to cancel and try your luck? I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do that


The only way is to cancel your existing reservation which is risky.  Wish they would allow the option to check and see if something is available before actually cancelling what you have.

I believe there is a 'change' option in the app but when I tried it (late 2021) it didn't work.

Possibly someone else has further information about this?


----------



## sewingmolly

I'm noticing several days in May and June 2nd when DHS is the first park without availability.  I first noticed this with May 4th, which made sense, but now I'm seeing it on quite a few days.  I wasn't seeing this in April and March when I first started looking at park availability for my upcoming June trip.  In those months, it was always MK that filled up first.  Do y'all think it's possible that Disney has decreased the availability in DHS?


----------



## lilkuf10

From what I am seeing, they are locking reservations out 3 to 4 weeks in advance when they see a certain amount of bookings. About two weeks out they are opening them back up at times throughout the day sporadically. Epcot seems to still be locked the days I’m looking in May but DHS and MK open up randomly.


----------



## CeeCee101

I’m getting ready to book our whole trip.  Staying onsite. Right now, all green for our dates.  What order do I do all this in?
1.  Book onsite hotels
2.  Buy tickets next?
3.  Reserve parks?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CeeCee101 said:


> I’m getting ready to book our whole trip.  Staying onsite. Right now, all green for our dates.  What order do I do all this in?
> 1.  Book onsite hotels
> 2.  Buy tickets next?
> 3.  Reserve parks?


Normally I purchase our hotel and tickets as a package with Disney so get those at the same time.  You need to have tickets before you can make park reservations.


----------



## limace

Argh! Got DVC GOTG previews and a room reservation for the 9th but was thinking I couldn’t go due to flight costs. Now it may not happen but 9th is unavailable at all parks. I’m new to this-do I buy tickets and keep refreshing? Refresh and then quickly buy a ticket if it pops up? Cancel trip?


----------



## scrappinginontario

limace said:


> Argh! Got DVC GOTG previews and a room reservation for the 9th but was thinking I couldn’t go due to flight costs. Now it may not happen but 9th is unavailable at all parks. I’m new to this-do I buy tickets and keep refreshing? Refresh and then quickly buy a ticket if it pops up? Cancel trip?


I would recommend asking this on one of the GotG pre-view threads as I _think_ I heard your ticket may include access to the park but I'm not positive.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Just discovered this thread after posting a question on a separate thread about availability opening up. Thanks for the info on this thread and sorry about the extra thread I posted!


----------



## lilkuf10

I did it! I got 3 Reservations for Epcot on a sold out day in May, 2 weeks out.  How I did it you may ask?
1. I reserved one guest at a time instead of choosing all three at once.
2. When you get the message that says that the date is full; back out to the screen where you select a person you're booking for and REFRESH the page.  Select the person you would like to reserve, then select the date you would like and try to book.  Repeat this process several times until it allows you to reserve. 
3. You may have to try this process during heavy website traffic times.  I had success on Sunday around 2pm. 
***I was originally trying to refresh the calendar page and selecting the date again (This method FAILED).  It only worked when I went all the way back to the screen where you select who you are reserving for and refreshed that page***


----------



## Jangles

If you have a resort reservation and an AP, trying to cancel and then rebook a park reservation is a major ordeal! When the dates for MNSSHP were announced, I wanted to change some park reservations. Not easy!


----------



## Erica Ladd

lilkuf10 said:


> I did it! I got 3 Reservations for Epcot on a sold out day in May, 2 weeks out.  How I did it you may ask?
> 1. I reserved one guest at a time instead of choosing all three at once.
> 2. When you get the message that says that the date is full; back out to the screen where you select a person you're booking for and REFRESH the page.  Select the person you would like to reserve, then select the date you would like and try to book.  Repeat this process several times until it allows you to reserve.
> 3. You may have to try this process during heavy website traffic times.  I had success on Sunday around 2pm.
> ***I was originally trying to refresh the calendar page and selecting the date again (This method FAILED).  It only worked when I went all the way back to the screen where you select who you are reserving for and refreshed that page***


This gives me hope! I want to cancel MK and switch to either AK or HS but everything is “unavailable’ on 5/9. I wonder if the system would let me change us …,


----------



## lilkuf10

Erica Ladd said:


> This gives me hope! I want to cancel MK and switch to either AK or HS but everything is “unavailable’ on 5/9. I wonder if the system would let me change us …,


Im not going to lead you in any direction on this one but I will say, if you do cancel follow my instructions and you will have the best luck. I see that greyed out dates do sometimes go back yellow or even green (not always).


----------



## RyMickey

lilkuf10 said:


> I did it! I got 3 Reservations for Epcot on a sold out day in May, 2 weeks out.  How I did it you may ask?
> 1. I reserved one guest at a time instead of choosing all three at once.
> 2. When you get the message that says that the date is full; back out to the screen where you select a person you're booking for and REFRESH the page.  Select the person you would like to reserve, then select the date you would like and try to book.  Repeat this process several times until it allows you to reserve.
> 3. You may have to try this process during heavy website traffic times.  I had success on Sunday around 2pm.
> ***I was originally trying to refresh the calendar page and selecting the date again (This method FAILED).  It only worked when I went all the way back to the screen where you select who you are reserving for and refreshed that page***


It shouldn’t be this difficult to go to a park at Disney.  I’m not sure this is the thread to air grievances, but the fact that you had to do this to go to a park is ludicrous.  I’m no fan of genie+ and lightning lanes either, but honestly the park reservation system is THE WORST.  (I’m here now and I DESPISE the lack of spontaneity.)


----------



## thanxfornoticin

disrunner9 said:


> Does anyone else info on how to check in the park pass system (not the availability calendar since the feedback is that the calendar isn't updated live) if something is available if you already have a reservation say at MK but are trying to get one for DHS? Or do you literally have to cancel and try your luck? I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do that


We actually went to one of the 'blue umbrella' guest services locations at one of the parks, and they were actually able to make such a change for us.  Not sure if the timing will work for you - we made a change a couple days in advance for the last day of our stay, and they were great - we didn't have to risk losing the reservation we already had.  They clearly have some extra capabilities in this area, so if  you can - stop by.


----------



## lilkuf10

RyMickey said:


> It shouldn’t be this difficult to go to a park at Disney.  I’m not sure this is the thread to air grievances, but the fact that you had to do this to go to a park is ludicrous.  I’m no fan of genie+ and lightning lanes either, but honestly the park reservation system is THE WORST.  (I’m here now and I DESPISE the lack of spontaneity.)


Completely agree. I was so aggravated for a week straight trying to book this park. Seems Disney May be using this as a way get more hoppers purchased and direct people to less popular parks. For us it is annoying, for them it’s genius.


----------



## RyMickey

lilkuf10 said:


> Completely agree. I was so aggravated for a week straight trying to book this park. Seems Disney May be using this as a way get more hoppers purchased and direct people to less popular parks. For us it is annoying, for them it’s genius.


We’re traveling with three 1-4 year olds this trip and some days you just don’t get moving as early as others.  To be stuck with a particular park and not be able to change plans is horrible.  It’s NOT as simple as “tapping in” and then leaving.  

I have 40 years of Disney trips under my belt and while I still love it here and love seeing the reactions of the little ones when they see Mickey, this trip has soured me. We will still come (DVC members) but we will eat in the room, not buy souvenirs, and stay offsite more if all of this continues.  (Stayed in an offsite house for a week for the first time this trip and it was WONDERFUL.).  I never thought I’d say that.  I’m the “Disney guy” to everyone who knows me but the way things are set up now, I just can’t recommend it to others.  

But back to the park reservation system, we’re making due this trip, but it’s decidedly less fun.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

lilkuf10 said:


> Completely agree. I was so aggravated for a week straight trying to book this park. Seems Disney May be using this as a way get more hoppers purchased and direct people to less popular parks. For us it is annoying, for them it’s genius.


Not sure I see a direct correlation between park reservations and park hoppers.  Whether you have a park hopper or not, you still need a reservation and ticket to an original park.  Hopping is optional after that.


----------



## lilkuf10

thanxfornoticin said:


> Not sure I see a direct correlation between park reservations and park hoppers.  Whether you have a park hopper or not, you still need a reservation and ticket to an original park.  Hopping is optional after that.


Being that I wasn’t able to directly book the park I originally wanted, I could have reserved another park and bought the hopper to go to where I actually planned to go. It would have gotten me to spend more money for a hopper that I never wanted in the first place.


----------



## mefordis

At first I hated the park reservation system but once I got there I found the parks to be a lot less crowded.  We wanted MK but it was sold out the day we went -- a last minute visit -  (all the parks were except Epcot), so we reserved Epcot, went there until after 2pm, then hopped to MK.  Both parks were very manageable as far as crowds go. 

MK seems to be the first park to sell out, and Epcot is the last.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lilkuf10 said:


> Completely agree. I was so aggravated for a week straight trying to book this park. Seems Disney May be using this as a way get more hoppers purchased and direct people to less popular parks. For us it is annoying, for them it’s genius.





lilkuf10 said:


> Being that I wasn’t able to directly book the park I originally wanted, I could have reserved another park and bought the hopper to go to where I actually planned to go. It would have gotten me to spend more money for a hopper that I never wanted in the first place.


I think they would actually prefer less people have hoppers.

The parks opened with park reservations in place but without park hoppers. Park hopping was only reintroduced Jan 2021 when the parks reopened July 2020.

I think they knew they couldn't realistically have a park open forever without allowing park hopping, them placing a limit to the time of when you can park hop would actually serve to dissuade people from purchasing them. Park hours such that they can be can mean a decently shorter timeframe of park hopping allowed and even to some the idea that they have a confined time frame of when they can even park hop serves as a deterrent.

I agree the way they have the reservation set up such that you can make one and then park hop is as I've described elsewhere a quirk of it but everyone still has to have a reservation for some park so no open availability at any parks doesn't make your park hopper more powerful. And the general public isn't going to be highly likely to even think to purchase a park hopper just to get into a park they originally wanted because in general people will be more likely to see the park reservation isn't available and try to for a different day.

Also while it has only happened for a few hours at MK on the 50th anniversary Disney reserves the right to deny park access to any park for park hopping.


----------



## lilkuf10

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think they would actually prefer less people have hoppers.
> 
> The parks opened with park reservations in place but without park hoppers. Park hopping was only reintroduced Jan 2021 when the parks reopened July 2020.
> 
> I think they knew they couldn't realistically have a park open forever without allowing park hopping, them placing a limit to the time of when you can park hop would actually serve to dissuade people from purchasing them. Park hours such that they can be can mean a decently shorter timeframe of park hopping allowed and even to some the idea that they have a confined time frame of when they can even park hop serves as a deterrent.
> 
> I agree the way they have the reservation set up such that you can make one and then park hop is as I've described elsewhere a quirk of it but everyone still has to have a reservation for some park so no open availability at any parks doesn't make your park hopper more powerful. And the general public isn't going to be highly likely to even think to purchase a park hopper just to get into a park they originally wanted because in general people will be more likely to see the park reservation isn't available and try to for a different day.
> 
> Also while it has only happened for a few hours at MK on the 50th anniversary Disney reserves the right to deny park access to any park for park hopping


I almost purchased the hopper to ensure I would be able to get my group into Epcot at some point during the day. I wasn’t trying to offend but it is plausible that Disney found the reservation system to increase revenue and direct traffic in a positive way.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lilkuf10 said:


> I almost purchased the hopper to ensure I would be able to get my group into Epcot at some point during the day. I wasn’t trying to offend but it is plausible that Disney found the reservation system to increase revenue and direct traffic in a positive way.


I know _you_ did (that was in your comment) but like I said your average guest likely won't, it won't be a thought in their mind (they'll be more likely to just look at what day they can get into the park they want or give up on it) or at least it won't be a significant amount of guests just purchasing park hoppers just to be able to go to another park for less than half the day. We're not average guests on the Boards. It's really more or less a non-advertised way to get into the park you want but it only works when there's reservations available elsewhere for the time you are there.

I don't think you offended anyone, I think me and the other poster are just trying to say it's not as likely as you may think that having a park reservation system is Disney trying to upsell you into a park hopper.

We'll be in WDW 5/8-5/14 and originally I think AK was supposed to close at 7pm or 7:30 on our trip (they have lengthened it to 8:30pm but that was just a few weeks ago), that extra expense to get 5 or 5 1/2 hour access to that park? We bought our tickets in February I believe but people buy tickets long in advance. If park hoppers weren't about the only thing we buy added on I think we would have skipped the park hopping because it's extra expense for not much reward. Now eventually you'd hope they would remove the time requirement but as is it's there and it's making people frustrated at purchasing it but not being allowed to have more freedom over when they use it, there are people forgoing purchasing it when ordinarily they would.

When you say direct traffic in a positive way..yes but Disney does that by setting whatever number of park reservations on any given day and any given bucket (normal tickets, hotel guests and AP holders) to any given park and they can take from one bucket and add to another. They don't need to add park hoppers to upsell, they just fluctuate the number of park reservations for any given park. This is why you also see park reservations open up when they were previously unavailable.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mefordis said:


> At first I hated the park reservation system but once I got there I found the parks to be a lot less crowded.  We wanted MK but it was sold out the day we went -- a last minute visit -  (all the parks were except Epcot), so we reserved Epcot, went there until after 2pm, then hopped to MK.  Both parks were very manageable as far as crowds go.
> 
> MK seems to be the first park to sell out, and Epcot is the last.


Did you do any moving of your reservations after you had booked them? Or were all those days you were there the parks mostly unavailable to switch around your plans?


----------



## lilkuf10

L


Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Did you do any moving of your reservations after you had booked them? Or were all those days you were there the parks mostly unavailable to switch around your plans?


Looks like they got a hopper purchase.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lilkuf10 said:


> L
> 
> Looks like they got a hopper purchase.


Can I ask the question to the poster about whether they switched their park reservations? Believe it or not I wasn't asking in relation to the park hopping conversation. I was asking because we're about to be there and wondered what if they did that. I haven't heard of too many people doing it and wondered if someone who recently had so *we* would have recent knowledge if someone had.

There's at least one day right now we have reservations for DHS in the morning but don't know if that's what we want to keep because we have a wedding event at noon at Disney Springs so we're not sure if we want to switch to Epcot or not. Both parks open at the same time and aren't too far in distance so it's like a toss up if we want to try for some ambience in DHS or attempt maybe 1 ride or if we want to try and go for Flower and Garden stuff at Epcot. Park hopping is irrelevant in my question.


----------



## CeeCee101

One question as a oldie/newbi:  if I make a park reservation for say Epcot and I decide that morning don’t feel well or want to sleep in and go to DS or something, can I just blow off that Epcot reservation and still park hop to another park after 2 pm?


----------



## Meglen

CeeCee101 said:


> One question as a oldie/newbi:  if I make a park reservation for say Epcot and I decide that morning don’t feel well or want to sleep in and go to DS or something, can I just blow off that Epcot reservation and still park hop to another park after 2 pm?


If you want to hit another park after 2pm you NEED to tap into Epcot. Check availability you might be able to just change parks to the one you want to go to tho.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Let's take this back to information solely about booking Park Reservations.*

There are many discussion threads available for what people like/don't like about the current park options.  This thread in intended to be of assistance for people specifically finding out or asking about park reservations.  Please take the park hopping questions to the Everything Park Hopping thread.  

Off topic posts will be removed.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Can I ask the question to the poster about whether they switched their park reservations? Believe it or not I wasn't asking in relation to the park hopping conversation. I was asking because we're about to be there and wondered what if they did that. I haven't heard of too many people doing it and wondered if someone who recently had so *we* would have recent knowledge if someone had.
> 
> There's at least one day right now we have reservations for DHS in the morning but don't know if that's what we want to keep because we have a wedding event at noon at Disney Springs so we're not sure if we want to switch to Epcot or not. Both parks open at the same time and aren't too far in distance so it's like a toss up if we want to try for some ambience in DHS or attempt maybe 1 ride or if we want to try and go for Flower and Garden stuff at Epcot. Park hopping is irrelevant in my question.


I’m really interested in anyones experience being able to change a TPR on a day that shows no availability- I believe I have a ressie at a park MUCH higher in demand (MK) but still nervous about straight up canceling to try and switch!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Erica Ladd said:


> I’m really interested in anyones experience being able to change a TPR on a day that shows no availability- I believe I have a ressie at a park MUCH higher in demand (MK) but still nervous about straight up canceling to try and switch!!


Yeah that's what I was wondering about too. 

I mean the day I mentioned (which is the 14th) as of yesterday (haven't checked today) all parks are available however all the other days we'd be at the parks there's at least once (usually 2 or 3) parks showing as unavailable at least online (which I know isn't likely to be updated in real time, per the other comments on this thread) and two of the days we'd be there are completely unavailable (9th and 12th of May).


----------



## Erica Ladd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah that's what I was wondering about too.
> 
> I mean the day I mentioned (which is the 14th) as of yesterday (haven't checked today) all parks are available however all the other days we'd be at the parks there's at least once (usually 2 or 3) parks showing as unavailable at least online (which I know isn't likely to be updated in real time, per the other comments on this thread) and two of the days we'd be there are completely unavailable (9th and 12th of May).


Yes!! I am also concerned about the 9th!  Seems so odd that a Monday is completely booked.  And AK was available that day just last week.  I am sooo kicking myself for not switching but I didn't think we were going to go to the parks at all!


----------



## limace

I am desperately trying to get the 9th. Our only park day-we are there for GOTG previews. So have a park reservation with the preview but we can’t buy tickets. Ugh.


----------



## Erica Ladd

limace said:


> I am desperately trying to get the 9th. Our only park day-we are there for GOTG previews. So have a park reservation with the preview but we can’t buy tickets. Ugh.


Try calling. I wanted to purchase a 2 day ticket and save the 3 day ticket I have attached to MDE but it wouldn’t let me buy online since the 9th is sold out. So I called and explained what I wanted to do so as to not lose my TPRs and they put me  on hold and came back to say that ticket services could convert my 3 day to a 2 ds and I could use the extra $$ for another 3 day in the future so it’s worth a shot especially if you have the preview!!!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Just an FYI that park availability has changed for may 9&10!  I was able to switch my reservation from MK to AK fir May 9th. I’ve been stalking availability and just noticed it a few minutes ago!


----------



## CarolynFH

Erica Ladd said:


> Just an FYI that park availability has changed for may 9&10!  I was able to switch my reservation from MK to AK fir May 9th. I’ve been stalking availability and just noticed it a few minutes ago!


@limace if park reservations are available for May 9, so are tickets!


----------



## Erica Ladd

CarolynFH said:


> @limace if park reservations are available for May 9, so are tickets!


Yes!!!!  I was going to have to call Disney to get my new tix on my account and switch my existing tix to September but then I realized as long as there is availability I could do it myself!!! So after all that stressing I have new tix and the park reservations I want!


----------



## js

Hi.

If I have a ressie for one park, do I need to make another ressie to park hop with either an AP or PH?

Thank you.


----------



## Erica Ladd

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> If I have a ressie for one park, do I need to make another ressie to park hop with either an AP or PH?
> 
> Thank you.


No. You can go to another park (or more) at 2pm and beyond


----------



## js

Erica Ladd said:


> No. You can go to another park (or more) at 2pm and beyond



Thank you.
I have an AP so not familiar with hoppers, which my sister will get.
When you have a hopper, can you only just hop to one other park, or could you hop in one day to all three after
the first park with the ressie?
Thank you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> Thank you.
> I have an AP so not familiar with hoppers, which my sister will get.
> When you have a hopper, can you only just hop to one other park, or could you hop in one day to all three after
> the first park with the ressie?
> Thank you.


Reading the first post in this thread might help with a lot of your questions and also provide answers to new questions that may arise.


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> Reading the first post in this thread might help with a lot of your questions and also provide answers to new questions that may arise.


Thank you so much!
I did read the first page (first post) but I guess I'm dense LOL
Thank you for this thread!


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> Thank you so much!
> I did read the first page (first post) but I guess I'm dense LOL
> Thank you for this thread!


The *Everything Park Hopping* thread (see Post 1) will answer questions about park hopping.  Hopefully between the 2 threads they will be helpful.  Please feel free to ask questions about any gaps we may have missed.


----------



## Grnl706

I'm sorry if this was asked before, I went through about 10 pages and I figured I'd just ask. We have one person that joined into our trip from June 12th to the 19th. She has a The rest of us already have park reservations so of course, there are some parks that are unavailable for the new member. We booked the ones we could but there are 2 that are an issue: 6/14 for Magic Kingdom and 6/17 for Hollywood studios. I have two questions. 

First, is it better to leave her unregistered for a park those two days and just keep checking for the parks we need OR is it better to reserve something (She has a hopper) and still keep checking? My worry is the fact that you have to cancel a park reservation before making a new one.

My second question is really just asking if anyone has had success with eventually getting a park reservation? We literally missed Hollywood Studios by one day and I know that people can cancel/change plans all the time but this is a bit nerve wracking for the planner in me! TIA.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Grnl706 said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked before, I went through about 10 pages and I figured I'd just ask. We have one person that joined into our trip from June 12th to the 19th. She has a The rest of us already have park reservations so of course, there are some parks that are unavailable for the new member. We booked the ones we could but there are 2 that are an issue: 6/14 for Magic Kingdom and 6/17 for Hollywood studios. I have two questions.
> 
> First, is it better to leave her unregistered for a park those two days and just keep checking for the parks we need OR is it better to reserve something (She has a hopper) and still keep checking? My worry is the fact that you have to cancel a park reservation before making a new one.
> 
> My second question is really just asking if anyone has had success with eventually getting a park reservation? We literally missed Hollywood Studios by one day and I know that people can cancel/change plans all the time but this is a bit nerve wracking for the planner in me! TIA.


This happened to us and a few days before our trip availability for what we wanted suddenly appeared. We had MK booked but wanted AK. FWIW I did check several times a day for about 2-3 weeks before our trip and I don’t think HS ever showed up as available when looking bc I would have switched to that  as well. So the canceling and rebooking didn’t cause a problem for us


----------



## Grnl706

Erica Ladd said:


> This happened to us and a few days before our trip availability for what we wanted suddenly appeared. We had MK booked but wanted AK. FWIW I did check several times a day for about 2-3 weeks before our trip and I don’t think HS ever showed up as available when looking bc I would have switched to that  as well. So the canceling and rebooking didn’t cause a problem for us


It actually happened for us this morning!!!! I am still so confused as to what happened (maybe a cancellation??) but very happy. Calendar still showed both parks as unavailable. I had only made a park reservation for 6/17 at MK since 6/14 was our MK day. I figured if we could get her in for 6/14, I could then cancel 6/17 and focus on that. I was on my iPad and using the website, not the app. Since we were connected, I tried it out on my account and it went through. Immediately did HS and it worked as well. I wanted to share what maybe sort of worked just in case anyone else is trying.


----------



## Ginger03

I am missing the cancel button for park reservations. Has something happened in the system recently? It worked as of last weekend.


----------



## TXMemaw

Ginger03 said:


> I am missing the cancel button for park reservations. Has something happened in the system recently? It worked as of last weekend.


I just came on here to check the same thing.  I am booking for us and two other friends for October.  I booked the wrong park for one day.  I was able to cancel their reservation (they have theme park tickets) but the reservation made for DH and I with our AP's doesn't have the cancel button.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## C&Jx2

This may have already been answered, but this is a long thread and I didn't see information on the first post...
Does your vacation package have to be fully paid in order to make park reservations?


----------



## scrappinginontario

C&Jx2 said:


> This may have already been answered, but this is a long thread and I didn't see information on the first post...
> Does your vacation package have to be fully paid in order to make park reservations?


No, as soon as you pay your deposit on a pkg that includes tickets you may book park  reservations.

Thanks for asking this question @C&Jx2.  I have updated post 1 to include this information.


----------



## C&Jx2

scrappinginontario said:


> No, as soon as you pay your deposit on a pkg that includes tickets you may book park  reservations.
> 
> Thanks for asking this question @C&Jx2.  I have updated post 1 to include this information.


Thank you!


----------



## BridgetR3

Very specific question that I'm hoping someone can help me with.....back when I booked our trip and made our park reservations, Disney website seemed to use my AP reservation days first and then allowed me to book based on the fact that I am going to be onsite for our entire stay.  However, now DH wants to go down a day early and I'm all out of AP reservation days but will not have a hotel for that day of the trip thanks to this ridiculous park reservation system but that's another gripe for another day so my question is this.....

If we have APs and get to a park after the 2 o clock switch time but had NO park booked for the day, can we still get into a park?  (Crazy thing is that my children who are NOT AP holders were able to make their park reservations just fine but DH and I are blocked out.)  THANKS!


----------



## BillFromCT

BridgetR3 said:


> Very specific question that I'm hoping someone can help me with.....back when I booked our trip and made our park reservations, Disney website seemed to use my AP reservation days first and then allowed me to book based on the fact that I am going to be onsite for our entire stay.  However, now DH wants to go down a day early and I'm all out of AP reservation days but will not have a hotel for that day of the trip thanks to this ridiculous park reservation system but that's another gripe for another day so my question is this.....
> 
> If we have APs and get to a park after the 2 o clock switch time but had NO park booked for the day, can we still get into a park?  (Crazy thing is that my children who are NOT AP holders were able to make their park reservations just fine but DH and I are blocked out.)  THANKS!


The answer is no.  AP or not, you need a park reservation in order to enter a park.  It doesn't matter what time of day you try to enter.  You should be able to cancel one of the AP park days if it's during your hotel stay, and rebook the park reservation under the hotel bucket.  That should free up an AP park day at the beginning of the trip.  When you go to book a park reservation under the Annual Pass button you should get these two options:


----------



## BridgetR3

BillFromCT said:


> The answer is no.  AP or not, you need a park reservation in order to enter a park.  It doesn't matter what time of day you try to enter.  You should be able to cancel one of the AP park days if it's during your hotel stay, and rebook the park reservation under the hotel bucket.  That should free up an AP park day at the beginning of the trip.  When you go to book a park reservation under the Annual Pass button you should get these two options:
> 
> View attachment 673258



Ah thank you.  I guess I should have taken care of it sooner.  Most of the days we are there have limited availability and I'm not willing to risk losing what I have.


----------



## Pepper’s Ghost

Ginger03 said:


> I am missing the cancel button for park reservations. Has something happened in the system recently? It worked as of last weekend.



I had to click on the + on the app and click on “Make a park reservation” in order to find the cancel/modify option.


----------



## TigerLaw

Leaving tomorrow to go to Disney World and it looks like our Saturday plans are going to be a rain out. We were planning on rope dropping Epcot and then Park hopping over to animal kingdom. We will still likely do the Epcot even in the rain but probably not animal kingdom, (as I would anticipate the animal viewing would be less than ideal in the rain.)

My question is this, to make up our animal Kingdom time I would like to go the following Tuesday but the park reservations are full. Is this something where you can cry and tell your sob story to guest services or someone else (and if so who) to help find a magic Park reservation for you?

Or is it once a park is considered full that is the end of the story?

 Any other suggestions?

 Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Micca

My hunch:  Your only hope is that they increase capacity for one or more parks.  Keep an eye out for reservation openings.

ETA:  I could well be wrong, let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Mle8308

TigerLaw said:


> Leaving tomorrow to go to Disney World and it looks like our Saturday plans are going to be a rain out. We were planning on rope dropping Epcot and then Park hopping over to animal kingdom. We will still likely do the Epcot even in the rain but probably not animal kingdom, (as I would anticipate the animal viewing would be less than ideal in the rain.)
> 
> My question is this, to make up our animal Kingdom time I would like to go the following Tuesday but the park reservations are full. Is this something where you can cry and tell your sob story to guest services or someone else (and if so who) to help find a magic Park reservation for you?
> 
> Or is it once a park is considered full that is the end of the story?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Unfortunately a sob story isn't going to work, they hear them all the time. And actually, the animals tend to really like the rain and are out, it's the humans who don't like it. However, it may not rain all day so your day might not be lost. Park reservations do open up, you just have to keep looking.


----------



## Dug720

TigerLaw said:


> as I would anticipate the animal viewing would be less than ideal in the rain.)



Actually, some of the best safaris I've been on have been during or just after rain.


----------



## leiaorgana

I have to agree with other pp in that the safari’s better just before or just after the rain since it’s cool enough for the animals to be out and more active.

One of the downsides of the rain though is that if there’s lightning in the area as well then I know they close the treks with the tigers and the one with gorillas until it passes for safety reasons.

You could try using thrill-data’s park reservation finder and setting up an alert on there for any cancellations. My friend used it at the beginning of May when she was looking for Epcot when the Guardians previews we’re going on.


----------



## Willow1213

I have had a park reservation corrected by Guest Services once, but it was in the VERY EARLY days. We had 2 in our party with a reservation to 1 park, and the 3rd member with a reservation to a different park, user error we had the days/park swapped. They were able to make them match.
I wouldn't plan on them granting that request when Animal Kingdom has reservations available on Wednesday


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TigerLaw said:


> Leaving tomorrow to go to Disney World and it looks like our Saturday plans are going to be a rain out. We were planning on rope dropping Epcot and then Park hopping over to animal kingdom. We will still likely do the Epcot even in the rain but probably not animal kingdom, (as I would anticipate the animal viewing would be less than ideal in the rain.)
> 
> My question is this, to make up our animal Kingdom time I would like to go the following Tuesday but the park reservations are full. Is this something where you can cry and tell your sob story to guest services or someone else (and if so who) to help find a magic Park reservation for you?
> 
> Or is it once a park is considered full that is the end of the story?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


It wouldn't be an acceptable reason anyhow. Rain is 1) very normal for FL 2) weather is not under their control.

It's no different than someone who purchases a 1 day ticket or someone who purchases any ticket that is date based. Some people unfortunately have their entire trips rained out which really bites. These things occurred before park reservations, date-based tickets have been a thing for a while now so it could happen back then too (things were more flexible back then but not completely).

You could certainly keep checking though if reservations open up, it does happen for people


----------



## Isamar

Ginger03 said:


> I am missing the cancel button for park reservations. Has something happened in the system recently? It worked as of last weekend.





TXMemaw said:


> I just came on here to check the same thing.  I am booking for us and two other friends for October.  I booked the wrong park for one day.  I was able to cancel their reservation (they have theme park tickets) but the reservation made for DH and I with our AP's doesn't have the cancel button.  Anyone else having this issue?



I’m having the same problem. I want to change one of our park reservations but I don’t have a ‘cancel’ button on either the website or the app.


----------



## musicguy856

Isamar said:


> I’m having the same problem. I want to change one of our park reservations but I don’t have a ‘cancel’ button on either the website or the app.


AP reservations have to be cancelled through the website instead of the app.


----------



## TXMemaw

Isamar said:


> I’m having the same problem. I want to change one of our park reservations but I don’t have a ‘cancel’ button on either the website or the app.


I contacted Disney and for Park Reservations made with an Annual Pass, you need to cancel it on the website through the Park Reservation system.  If you click on Park Reservations, then Annual Pass (like you are going to make a reservation), you'll see a list of all your reservations and the cancel button is there.


----------



## VeronicaZS

lilkuf10 said:


> I did it! I got 3 Reservations for Epcot on a sold out day in May, 2 weeks out.  How I did it you may ask?
> 1. I reserved one guest at a time instead of choosing all three at once.
> 2. When you get the message that says that the date is full; back out to the screen where you select a person you're booking for and REFRESH the page.  Select the person you would like to reserve, then select the date you would like and try to book.  Repeat this process several times until it allows you to reserve.
> 3. You may have to try this process during heavy website traffic times.  I had success on Sunday around 2pm.
> ***I was originally trying to refresh the calendar page and selecting the date again (This method FAILED).  It only worked when I went all the way back to the screen where you select who you are reserving for and refreshed that page***


After relentlessly trying for days to get park reservations for 2 people at HS for either June 20 or 21 this technique plus an alert from the thrill-data website finally worked! It still took a few tries so don't give up if at first is says unavailable.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

TXMemaw said:


> I contacted Disney and for Park Reservations made with an Annual Pass, you need to cancel it on the website through the Park Reservation system.  If you click on Park Reservations, then Annual Pass (like you are going to make a reservation), you'll see a list of all your reservations and the cancel button is there.


Thank you! I have been going bonkers trying to figure out what they did to the cancel option. I was thinking they’d surely not get rid of it


----------



## Isamar

Mrs.AMC said:


> Thank you! I have been going bonkers trying to figure out what they did to the cancel option. I was thinking they’d surely not get rid of it



Still doesn’t work for me . I can see my current park reservation on the website and pull up “Details”, but I don’t have a cancel button. 
I’ve sent an email to DVC to ask about this (Chat isn’t available right now).


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Isamar said:


> Still doesn’t work for me . I can see my current park reservation on the website and pull up “Details”, but I don’t have a cancel button.
> I’ve sent an email to DVC to ask about this (Chat isn’t available right now).


You sure you looking in the right place? The spot described by PP doesn’t have a details link. My Plans, where you see resort stays and dining and stuff does have the detail button but not the one under Reservations, Pass Holders. That one is just a long list of all your reservations and each one shows a cancel link, no button, under each individual reservation. The one under My Plans is the spot that no  longer has the cancel button for me

Specific steps when using Chrome, in case it helps. 
Disclaimer, steps subject to change at the whim of Disney IT.  
Hover over "My Disney Experience"
When the menu drops down, click "Disney Park Pass System"
Click "Annual Pass" button
First you'll see the links to book Reservations with and without Resort stays
then, if you have them,
You should see all your Disney Park pass Reservations, by date, with the confirmation number off on the right side, with a Cancel Reservation link (not a button, a Link) under the confirmation number


----------



## Isamar

Mrs.AMC said:


> You sure you looking in the right place? The spot described by PP doesn’t have a details link. My Plans, where you see resort stays and dining and stuff does have the detail button but not the one under Reservations, Pass Holders. That one is just a long list of all your reservations and each one shows a cancel link, no button, under each individual reservation. The one under My Plans is the spot that no  longer has the cancel button for me
> 
> Specific steps, in case it helps
> Hover over "My Disney Experience"
> When the menu drops down, click "Disney Park Pass System"
> Click "Annual Pass" button
> First you'll see the links to book Reservations with and without Resort stays
> then, if you have them,
> You should see all your Disney Park pass Reservations, by date, with the confirmation number off on the right side, with a Cancel Reservation link (not a button, a Link) under the confirmation number



Thank you! This helped me get to the right place, although the route was slightly different. (Because it wouldn’t be Disney IT if it wasn’t a little different for everyone .) 

I’m posting my route in case it helps anyone. 

Per your advice:
Hover over "My Disney Experience"
When the menu drops down, click "Disney Park Pass System"

At this point, I do NOT have an “Annual Pass” button, but I CAN click on “Make A Park Reservation”. 
Then I can click on “Annual Passholder Reservation System”
Which takes me to the page with all my existing park reservations, as you described.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Isamar said:


> Thank you! This helped me get to the right place, although the route was slightly different. (Because it wouldn’t be Disney IT if it wasn’t a little different for everyone .)
> 
> I’m posting my route in case it helps anyone.
> 
> Per your advice:
> Hover over "My Disney Experience"
> When the menu drops down, click "Disney Park Pass System"
> 
> At this point, I do NOT have an “Annual Pass” button, but I CAN click on “Make A Park Reservation”.
> Then I can click on “Annual Passholder Reservation System”
> Which takes me to the page with all my existing park reservations, as you described.


Do you have the cancel option there? 

Hah. Yes. Should be no surprise that it varies. Thought you’d think they’d only make one web site design. Seems like a lot more work to do more than one unless it differs by browser and they have to design each differently.
What I showed is for Chrome. I’ll go back to add that on my post for future reference


----------



## momto3cboys

This might be a silly question, but what are you all hitting refresh on?  The availability calendar?  I am desperately trying to get a MK reservation for any day between June 24-29, but I'm not sure I understand where to be refreshing.  Do I need to buy a ticket first?  And what if I buy the ticket for a certain day and a different day becomes available?


----------



## CarolynFH

momto3cboys said:


> This might be a silly question, but what are you all hitting refresh on?  The availability calendar?  I am desperately trying to get a MK reservation for any day between June 24-29, but I'm not sure I understand where to be refreshing.  Do I need to buy a ticket first?  And what if I buy the ticket for a certain day and a different day becomes available?


You must have a ticket to make a park reservation.  If you buy only a one-day ticket, it must be for a specific date. If you then want to go a different day, you'll have to change the date of your ticket first and then book or change the park reservation.  The system will not let you make a park reservation without having a valid ticket for that day.  However, you can see park availability without having a ticket.


----------



## Jennasis

Can someone please check park pass availability for me?  I've got a resort stay on property with our AP's and booked 7 days of park passes 9/10-16.  I want to swap two of them, but before I cancel and rebook I want to make sure the parks I want to switch to are available (for Ap' holders with a resort stay...)

I need Animal Kingdom on 9/11 and Epcot on 9/12.

I think because I already have 7 days of reservations booked, tied to my 7 day resort stay, it's not showing me ANY other park pass availability.  Guess I'm at my limit...or the system is glitching.  Who knows.

ETA...nevermind...I found the "check availability feature" freaking BURIED in the MDE website.  Seriously nobody would ever find it there.  So unnecessarily complicated.

And now when I go to view details of my current park pass reservations so I can cancel the ones I want to change it takes me to the "Someone at the page" horse pucky.  I HATE Disney's IT so much.


----------



## Isamar

Mrs.AMC said:


> Do you have the cancel option there?
> 
> Hah. Yes. Should be no surprise that it varies. Thought you’d think they’d only make one web site design. Seems like a lot more work to do more than one unless it differs by browser and they have to design each differently.
> What I showed is for Chrome. I’ll go back to add that on my post for future reference



Yes, I did have a cancel option there. I was  on Chrome too, so I don’t know why it was different


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Jennasis said:


> Can someone please check park pass availability for me?  I've got a resort stay on property with our AP's and booked 7 days of park passes 9/10-16.  I want to swap two of them, but before I cancel and rebook I want to make sure the parks I want to switch to are available (for Ap' holders with a resort stay...)
> 
> I need Animal Kingdom on 9/11 and Epcot on 9/12.
> 
> I think because I already have 7 days of reservations booked, tied to my 7 day resort stay, it's not showing me ANY other park pass availability.  Guess I'm at my limit...or the system is glitching.  Who knows.
> 
> ETA...nevermind...I found the "check availability feature" freaking BURIED in the MDE website.  Seriously nobody would ever find it there.  So unnecessarily complicated.
> 
> And now when I go to view details of my current park pass reservations so I can cancel the ones I want to change it takes me to the "Someone at the page" horse pucky.  I HATE Disney's IT so much.


You don't cancel under "View Details" of your current park pass reservations if you have an AP. See post #511 or #512 above for step by step instructions on where the cancel button is for AP. But that's why you get an "ate the page" message when you click View Details. The link is broken now. IT needs to remove it since they moved the cancel option somewhere else for AP.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

We are a party of 5, 2 rooms. We are all linked together. When we go to make the park reservations we can make the reservation for four of us together. Person number five, an extra adult in one of the rooms must be tmade separately it says. Anyone have any idea how to fix this before I call the wonderful IT folks??

Thanks!!!


----------



## BillFromCT

CuteAsMinnie said:


> We are a party of 5, 2 rooms. We are all linked together. When we go to make the park reservations we can make the reservation for four of us together. Person number five, an extra adult in one of the rooms must be tmade separately it says. Anyone have any idea how to fix this before I call the wonderful IT folks??
> 
> Thanks!!!


Is the 5th adult an Annual Pass holder?  Park passes need to be made separately for them.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

BillFromCT said:


> Is the 5th adult an Annual Pass holder?  Park passes need to be made separately for them.


No, not an AP holder.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’d call IT as it will probably make your entire trip easier. 1-407-939-4357.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

scrappinginontario said:


> I’d call IT as it will probably make your entire trip easier. 1-407-939-4357.


Yes I figured-  I was trying to avoid that. LOL

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

The wait for IT is often shorter than the normal phone lines.


----------



## Jennasis

Mrs.AMC said:


> You don't cancel under "View Details" of your current park pass reservations if you have an AP. See post #511 or #512 above for step by step instructions on where the cancel button is for AP. But that's why you get an "ate the page" message when you click View Details. The link is broken now. IT needs to remove it since they moved the cancel option somewhere else for AP.



Thanks!  But wow...what a convoluted, non-user-friendly, non-intuitive freak show mess to find it.


----------



## asc

When do you have to cancel a reservation by?  Will not know if I will attend the park until the morning of the actual day I have reserved.  Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

asc said:


> When do you have to cancel a reservation by?  Will not know if I will attend the park until the morning of the actual day I have reserved.  Thanks.


Technically, never.


----------



## asc

So there is no consequence to not cancelling?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

asc said:


> So there is no consequence to not cancelling?


No. DL has implemented a penalty but WDW has not
They can release them back in to the pool for others to use so it's courtesy to cancel if you can but not sure doing it day of helps any or not. No idea if they release them immediate or if it takes a bit of time. It probably never hurts to cancel, even day of. Just in case, especially if it's sold out park day. If it's not, it doesn't likely matter at all.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Jennasis said:


> Thanks!  But wow...what a convoluted, non-user-friendly, non-intuitive freak show mess to find it.


Yes and no. Once you find out, I like that way to delete them. But yeah, it took a bit to figure out. I guess if they'd started that way from the beginning it would be different. And clearly they need to remove the View Details option seeing how there is nothing to view.


----------



## asc

thanks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

asc said:


> So there is no consequence to not cancelling?


If you find out you won’t be using a park reservation, it’s always best to cancel if you possibly can.  There are often people looking for reservations so it’s a good thing to do if you can


----------



## xdan0920

Disney going to add Park Reservations to Park Hopping. So now you will have to reserve both parks you plan on going to. Layer on the complications Disney. We LOVE it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

xdan0920 said:


> Disney going to add Park Reservations to Park Hopping. So now you will have to reserve both parks you plan on going to. Layer on the complications Disney. We LOVE it.


Please note: This is a *RUMOUR* at this time. It may happen but until it is officially announced by Disney it remains in rumour status.

Also, please support such statements with supporting links.  Thanks.


----------



## xdan0920

scrappinginontario said:


> Please note: This is a *RUMOUR* at this time. It may happen but until it is officially announced by Disney it remains in rumour status.
> 
> Also, please support such statements with supporting links.  Thanks.


I am sorta new here. Is there a better place to post this information without being reprimanded?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

xdan0920 said:


> I am sorta new here. Is there a better place to post this information without being reprimanded?


The rumor board


----------



## scrappinginontario

xdan0920 said:


> I am sorta new here. Is there a better place to post this information without being reprimanded?


You're welcome to add it here but please provide all information and state that it is a rumour, not state it as fact which is what your post did.

This is potentially a huge change and in days when many are already upset with Disney, we don't want to upset people unnecessarily until if/when an official announcement is made by Disney.


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Longtime DIS-er but we haven’t been to WDW since 2019. Thinking of a July 4th trip next year. Does the park reservation system mean you no longer have to worry about a park closing to capacity? If I’ve got a reservation for that day and leave for a midday break, is there a chance that I won’t get readmitted for the evening fireworks? Thanks!


----------



## Disneydawg74

AFAIK the answer is that you are guaranteed entry with your park reservation, even if you leave and return.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dallas_Lady said:


> Longtime DIS-er but we haven’t been to WDW since 2019. Thinking of a July 4th trip next year. Does the park reservation system mean you no longer have to worry about a park closing to capacity? If I’ve got a reservation for that day and leave for a midday break, is there a chance that I won’t get readmitted for the evening fireworks? Thanks!


Your question has been merged with the ‘Everything Park Reservations’ thread.

Yes, a park reservation grants you access to the park you have a reservation for, from open to close.  Post 1 contains a lot of other helpful information too.


----------



## jelona

Not sure if this has been asked or not yet. 
But at the moment, my mother is going to Disney with us. We have her tickets (Military Tickets) and her park reservations. She has fallen and broke her back, She is scheduled for a minor surgery in a week, but it's cutting it close to when we leave for Disney. I have a scooter reserved for her, but not sure at the moment if she can do it. It is not looking great at the moment.

So my questions is, If we were to swap her tickets to someone else, Can they just use her existing Park reservations? Like swap them as well as her tickets to the new person? or do we have to reserve new ones for them. I'm scared if thats the case, we might run into a situation where we cannot reserve the park for them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jelona said:


> Not sure if this has been asked or not yet.
> But at the moment, my mother is going to Disney with us. We have her tickets (Military Tickets) and her park reservations. She has fallen and broke her back, She is scheduled for a minor surgery in a week, but it's cutting it close to when we leave for Disney. I have a scooter reserved for her, but not sure at the moment if she can do it. It is not looking great at the moment.
> 
> So my questions is, If we were to swap her tickets to someone else, Can they just use her existing Park reservations? Like swap them as well as her tickets to the new person? or do we have to reserve new ones for them. I'm scared if thats the case, we might run into a situation where we cannot reserve the park for them.



I’m so sorry to hear about your mom.  What an awful injury.  Praying she’s on the mend soon.

If your mom is unable to go, You would need reservations that match the ticket on the reservation.  If that ticket has a new owner, park reservations will need to be linked to that person.


----------



## jelona

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your mom.  What an awful injury.  Praying she’s on the mend soon.
> 
> If your mom is unable to go, You would need reservations that match the ticket on the reservation.  If that ticket has a new owner, park reservations will need to be linked to that person.


Sorry if I'm asking a dumb or a redundant question. Haha. I'm currently studying for a college final, and my brain doesn't compute like normally. Can we do all of this on the app? Or do I need to call Customer Service. Once they do swap the tickets, will my mom's reservations just move over to whoever goes, like the tickets do? Or do I have to start all over with the reservations and possibly miss out if the park is all booked that day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jelona said:


> Sorry if I'm asking a dumb or a redundant question. Haha. I'm currently studying for a college final, and my brain doesn't compute like normally. Can we do all of this on the app? Or do I need to call Customer Service. Once they do swap the tickets, will my mom's reservations just move over to whoever goes, like the tickets do? Or do I have to start all over with the reservations and possibly miss out if the park is all booked that day.


I honestly don't know.  You would need to try and change the name on the reservation to see if you're able to do it.  I would guess it will require a call but hopefully if you call that person might also be able to help you with switching park reservations to the new person.  As of right now there is availability at all parks on your days but as you say, things can change quickly.


----------



## jelona

scrappinginontario said:


> I honestly don't know.  You would need to try and change the name on the reservation to see if you're able to do it.  I would guess it will require a call but hopefully if you call that person might also be able to help you with switching park reservations to the new person.  As of right now there is availability at all parks on your days but as you say, things can change quickly.


Thanks so much for you answer! Its honestly just a waiting game right now. Hoping for the best and she can go!!


----------



## tripplanner2

I am currently trying to make park reservations for August. The system says they are available but when I click through, I cannot book. I have had this issue since last night. Tried using different browsers but same issue every time.


----------



## Laurieannc

Can you cancel a park reservation and then reserve a different park on the same day you are going to be going to the park? We are traveling with family, and one of them likes to sleep in and relax at the resort for a good amount of time during the day.  Usually we go to a park in the morning, then back to the resort and then park hop over to a second park in the evening.  We made him park reservations for the mornings that line up with the rest of our party because he says he might decide to go in the mornings, but he won't decide until the morning of.  Our concern is that he won't make it to those parks in the mornings and won't tap into the morning park, and then he won't be able to park hop with us at night.  If we can just cancel his reservation same day and then reserve our evening park (assuming it is available) will be helpful.  TIA for any info!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Laurieannc said:


> Can you cancel a park reservation and then reserve a different park on the same day you are going to be going to the park? We are traveling with family, and one of them likes to sleep in and relax at the resort for a good amount of time during the day.  Usually we go to a park in the morning, then back to the resort and then park hop over to a second park in the evening.  We made him park reservations for the mornings that line up with the rest of our party because he says he might decide to go in the mornings, but he won't decide until the morning of.  Our concern is that he won't make it to those parks in the mornings and won't tap into the morning park, and then he won't be able to park hop with us at night.  If we can just cancel his reservation same day and then reserve our evening park (assuming it is available) will be helpful.  TIA for any info!


This can be done if there is reservation availability at the second park.  It really will depend on when you’re going and how busy the parks are.  If there is park reservation availability at the second park he can cancel the first one and rebook for the second.  If there is no availability he will need to go to the park he has a reservation for, tap in and then go to the second park.


----------



## Laurieannc

@scrappinginontario thanks so much!


----------



## nursejackie

Deleted, issue resolved by Disney staff


----------



## Angelia'sthree

Quick question: We have a trip booked for late November to early December (2022). Park hours are not listed for Nov/Dec yet. Are you all booking a park now or do you wait until hours for the parks are listed? I think times will not be available until September.
Thanks for advice.


----------



## Boopuff

I booked my park reservations the second I had my tickets in hand.  Park hours change all the time.  I'd get something, and consider hoppers if need be.


----------



## Angelia'sthree

Boopuff said:


> I booked my park reservations the second I had my tickets in hand.  Park hours change all the time.  I'd get something, and consider hoppers if need be.


Thank you! We do have our tickets that include park hopper.


----------



## lostprincess_danie

Go ahead and reserve your parks to have something guaranteed. Then, once hours are released, make changes that you want if there is availability.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Angelia'sthree said:


> Quick question: We have a trip booked for late November to early December (2022). Park hours are not listed for Nov/Dec yet. Are you all booking a park now or do you wait until hours for the parks are listed? I think times will not be available until September.
> Thanks for advice.



Especially with a December trip, I would recommend booking sooner than later.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Angelia'sthree said:


> Quick question: We have a trip booked for late November to early December (2022). Park hours are not listed for Nov/Dec yet. Are you all booking a park now or do you wait until hours for the parks are listed? I think times will not be available until September.
> Thanks for advice.


As others have mentioned, definitely book sooner rather than later.  Also, typically hours don't change much day to day.  However, the exception to this rule would be Magic Kingdom Christmas Parties.  Check the dates here and plan around those dates, but otherwise just know that hours will change, even up to right before the day you go and that there will not be much difference in the length of time a specific park is open in a given week.


----------



## Elizakapeka

I have hoppers, Im having anxiety about my park reservation selection, am I going about this the wrong way?  I reserved MK for my first park really wanting to start at AK because MK usually runs out of park reservation availability first.  How often are people not allowed to hop to MK after 2 if park reservations are gone?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Elizakapeka said:


> I have hoppers, Im having anxiety about my park reservation selection, am I going about this the wrong way?  I reserved MK for my first park really wanting to start at AK because MK usually runs out of park reservation availability first.  How often are people not allowed to hop to MK after 2 if park reservations are gone?


Park hopping has only been restricted once and that was to the magic kingdom for a few hours on the 50th anniversary day


----------



## Elizakapeka

GBRforWDW said:


> Park hopping has only been restricted once and that was to the magic kingdom for a few hours on the 50th anniversary day


thank you, that makes me feel a little better lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Elizakapeka said:


> I have hoppers, Im having anxiety about my park reservation selection, am I going about this the wrong way?  I reserved MK for my first park really wanting to start at AK because MK usually runs out of park reservation availability first.  How often are people not allowed to hop to MK after 2 if park reservations are gone


Book the park you want to go to.  As @GBRforWDW shared, hopping was only stopped once since it was introduced and that was only to 1 park and only for a couple of hours.  You will have no problem at all hopping to the MK after AK.


----------



## sahickman

*not sure if thread for this already.  

Having trouble getting a reservation for Hollywood studios.   Is this one that I can maybe get later or is it hard to get?


----------



## Marionnette

sahickman said:


> *not sure if thread for this already.
> 
> Having trouble getting a reservation for Hollywood studios.   Is this one that I can maybe get later or is it hard to get?


HS can be hard to get if you're trying to make your reservation on short notice. People change their plans all of the time and Disney will even release more spots without announcing it. So, there's always a chance that you could get a reservation by trying often. 

Keep in mind that the availability calendars are not updated in real time. If a day appears to be booked up, try making a reservation anyway.


----------



## sponica

sahickman said:


> *not sure if thread for this already.
> 
> Having trouble getting a reservation for Hollywood studios.   Is this one that I can maybe get later or is it hard to get?



I was having technical difficulties making park reservations this morning.  Wasn't sure if you were having a technical issue or an availability issue.


----------



## bigmac5

Angelia'sthree said:


> Quick question: We have a trip booked for late November to early December (2022). Park hours are not listed for Nov/Dec yet. Are you all booking a park now or do you wait until hours for the parks are listed? I think times will not be available until September.
> Thanks for advice.


I am going that same time frame and I have been holding off for the same reason as well as I was wanting to see who was going to be doing the Candlelight Processional


----------



## mmackeymouse

I've been unable to find my exact issue on this thread and am hoping someone is able to help me. 

I currently have an unactivated annual pass on my account, which I don't intend to activate anytime soon. I also have actual park tickets for an upcoming trip. Everytime I try to make a park reservation, it seems to want to force me to do it via the Annual Pass screen (even though I am not an active AP member, nor do I want to be at this time)

Now, when I go to "Park reservations" it gives me the option of Theme Park Tickets or Annual Pass. It does not give me the option to book as a resort guest. Now, it's neither here nor there, because I have the tickets purchased. It is a little bothersome, though, because I worry that my early entry will be affected if I don't book it as a resort guest. (it may not be a big deal, but still....an annoyance)

So, I try to book as a Theme Park Ticket holder, and it tries to force me to book as an AP. 

Hellllllllp!


----------



## Marionnette

mmackeymouse said:


> I've been unable to find my exact issue on this thread and am hoping someone is able to help me.
> 
> I currently have an unactivated annual pass on my account, which I don't intend to activate anytime soon. I also have actual park tickets for an upcoming trip. Everytime I try to make a park reservation, it seems to want to force me to do it via the Annual Pass screen (even though I am not an active AP member, nor do I want to be at this time)
> 
> Now, when I go to "Park reservations" it gives me the option of Theme Park Tickets or Annual Pass. It does not give me the option to book as a resort guest. Now, it's neither here nor there, because I have the tickets purchased. It is a little bothersome, though, because I worry that my early entry will be affected if I don't book it as a resort guest. (it may not be a big deal, but still....an annoyance)
> 
> So, I try to book as a Theme Park Ticket holder, and it tries to force me to book as an AP.
> 
> Hellllllllp!


Create a phantom guest profile in your MDE. Transfer the AP certificate to it. Once the certificate is no longer under your profile, the system will no longer see you as an AP holder and you will be able to make your park reservations as a ticketed guest.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Marionnette said:


> Create a phantom guest profile in your MDE. Transfer the AP certificate to it. Once the certificate is no longer under your profile, the system will no longer see you as an AP holder and you will be able to make your park reservations as a ticketed guest.



Thanks! This worked. I didn't have to create a phantom profile, I just transferred it to another one of my family members who won't be traveling with us this time around. (I have control of their DME so I should be able to transfer it back)


----------



## wdhinn89

scrappinginontario said:


> This can be done if there is reservation availability at the second park.  It really will depend on when you’re going and how busy the parks are.  If there is park reservation availability at the second park he can cancel the first one and rebook for the second.  If there is no availability he will need to go to the park he has a reservation for, tap in and then go to the second park.


Do you have to cancel the park you have a reservation in first before you can see if the park you want to switch to has availability (the chart is showing no availability)?   If you have DAS passes that are after 2pm, will you lose them if you switch to a different park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you have to cancel the park you have a reservation in first before you can see if the park you want to switch to has availability (the chart is showing no availability)?   If you have DAS passes that are after 2pm, will you lose them if you switch to a different park.


Sorry, I can’t answer about DAS but, if the park he wants to switch for is showing ‘at capacity’ it would be extremely risky to try and get a reservation for it.  Yes, he would have to cancel his current park reservation then try for one at the second park.  If it’s at capacity and he cannot get a reservation he can TRY to book his original park but there is no guarantee someone else won’t have snapped up his first reservation when he was trying for a second one.  There is a risk he will not be able to get a park reservation at all if all parks are at capacity for reservations.

If this person is travelling with you at a time when most/all parks are at capacity, it’s best he plan to go to the first park to tap in then hop with you.

Something else you may wish to ask on the DISabilities page is if you will even be able to secure a DAS for him with your group if he has not yet tapped into a park?


----------



## wdhinn89

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, I can’t answer about DAS but, if the park he wants to switch for is showing ‘at capacity’ it would be extremely risky to try and get a reservation for it.  Yes, he would have to cancel his current park reservation then try for one at the second park.  If it’s at capacity and he cannot get a reservation he can TRY to book his original park but there is no guarantee someone else won’t have snapped up his first reservation when he was trying for a second one.  There is a risk he will not be able to get a park reservation at all if all parks are at capacity for reservations.
> 
> If this person is travelling with you at a time when most/all parks are at capacity, it’s best he plan to go to the first park to tap in then hop with you.
> 
> Something else you may wish to ask on the DISabilities page is if you will even be able to secure a DAS for him with your group if he has not yet tapped into a park?


Thank you for your help!
 I see that sometimes on the day of, park reservations become available, (today Magic Kingdom is now available) so I think I will wait and see if it becomes available on my day before I cancel anything.


----------



## leeniewdw

I know no one can predict the future and I've reviewed last November on TP, but not sure if trends have changed on 'full parks'.

We're going for 3 days with our adult kids/SOs in November (10th-12th park dates).  Right now we have the first 2 days mapped out for plans, but I feel like the 3rd day will be dictated by them as to what they want to revisit (none have been since they were tweens) since my DH and I have been twice in last year.   I will probably have an ADR for Ogas on that last evening, so I know we'll end up at DH at some point, but I suspect we'll hop there.  But how to predict where they'll want to be in the morning!  

Hmm, maybe we'll do Oga's on Day 1 when I know we'll be in HS for the first afternoon before heading to MVMCP and that way won't have an ADR conflict with what we'll do on the last day.  And we'll just work around any full parks by hopping (and hoping the reservation I make is one of the ones they want to revisit!)

I'm SO glad I have been twice with these new systems in place before 'hosting' a group of 6.  My DH has been with me twice now and still says he doesn't understand how G+ etc work!


----------



## grannyminnie

I'm sure this issue has been explained in some post above, but perhaps someone can give me a quick answer without my having to go thru 29 pages.  I have an annual pass and will go mid-Sept and have two park days.  I just made another ressie for late November, and will be in the parks three days.  I noticed that when I was making those reservations, I could only make three days of reservations.  Good thing I didn't need another!
I've not had this happen before.  Why was I limited and does that mean if I go again in late January, I can't make a park reservation?  Is it because my trips were too close together?  Or because I went at the end of July and used 2 or 3 days then?


----------



## Sunelis

grannyminnie said:


> I'm sure this issue has been explained in some post above, but perhaps someone can give me a quick answer without my having to go thru 29 pages.  I have an annual pass and will go mid-Sept and have two park days.  I just made another ressie for late November, and will be in the parks three days.  I noticed that when I was making those reservations, I could only make three days of reservations.  Good thing I didn't need another!
> I've not had this happen before.  Why was I limited and does that mean if I go again in late January, I can't make a park reservation?  Is it because my trips were too close together?  Or because I went at the end of July and used 2 or 3 days then?


As a passholder you can only make 5 park reservations in advance. Unless you stay onsite.  When you do make park reservation you have to choose the option that say you're a resort guest... If you don't it counts toward your 5 days as an AP.


----------



## grannyminnie

Sunelis said:


> As a passholder you can only make 5 park reservations in advance. Unless you stay onsite.  When you do make park reservation you have to choose the option that say you're a resort guest... If you don't it counts toward your 5 days as an AP.


Oh ok.  Thanks. I tried to find the policy and you explained it better!  I am staying onsite and I did book as an AP holder.  So once I have used those reservations, I have the option to book for the end of January with my AP or book as a resort guest, right?


----------



## CarolynFH

grannyminnie said:


> Oh ok.  Thanks. I tried to find the policy and you explained it better!  I am staying onsite and I did book as an AP holder.  So once I have used those reservations, I have the option to book for the end of January with my AP or book as a resort guest, right?


Did you book as an AP holder, or as an AP holder who has a resort reservation?  The distinction is important - when you open the page to book park reservations, scroll down and make sure you see the second option!

If you book as as AP that has a resort reservation, the system will ask you to check off which resort reservation you're booking for, and you can book park passes for every day of the resort stay including checkin and checkout days.  Those days don't count against the 3 or 5 days you get when staying offsite, and you can book those days at the same time if you want.  And if you have more than one resort stay, you can book for all resort stays at once if you want to.


----------



## grannyminnie

CarolynFH said:


> Did you book as an AP holder, or as an AP holder who has a resort reservation?  The distinction is important - when you open the page to book park reservations, scroll down and make sure you see the second option!
> 
> If you book as as AP that has a resort reservation, the system will ask you to check off which resort reservation you're booking for, and you can book park passes for every day of the resort stay including checkin and checkout days.  Those days don't count against the 3 or 5 days you get when staying offsite, and you can book those days at the same time if you want.  And if you have more than one resort stay, you can book for all resort stays at once if you want to.


I think I booked just as an AP holder.  I didn't know to pick the other choice.  This is very helpful.  I generally never stay offsite anymore.


----------



## CarolynFH

grannyminnie said:


> I think I booked just as an AP holder.  I didn't know to pick the other choice.  This is very helpful.  I generally never stay offsite anymore.


In that case, you might want to cancel those park reservations you made as an “offsite” AP and rebook via the AP with a resort reservation bucket, so that you can book for all your September and November days (assuming you’re staying onsite for both). And for your January stay, when you book it.


----------



## musicguy856

CarolynFH said:


> In that case, you might want to cancel those park reservations you made as an “offsite” AP and rebook via the AP with a resort reservation bucket, so that you can book for all your September and November days (assuming you’re staying onsite for both). And for your January stay, when you book it.


If there are some you think you may want to change though, leave them under your AP bucket. You can modify those without having to cancel first.

One time I hadn’t done that and decided to switch from HS to MK for the next day that I was there. It made me nervous to cancel even though the site showed there was AP availability for MK.


----------



## CarolynFH

musicguy856 said:


> If there are some you think you may want to change though, leave them under your AP bucket. You can modify those without having to cancel first.
> 
> One time I hadn’t done that and decided to switch from HS to MK for the next day that I was there. It made me nervous to cancel even though the site showed there was AP availability for MK.


You mean to leave them under the “AP without a resort reservation bucket,” right? As opposed to the “AP with a resort reservation bucket”? Could it be any more confusing?


----------



## musicguy856

CarolynFH said:


> You mean to leave them under the “AP without a resort reservation bucket,” right? As opposed to the “AP with a resort reservation bucket”? Could it be any more confusing?


Yes - don’t choose the hotel guest option if you want to modify.


----------



## IRISH249

Question about making park reservations for December 22-29, 2022. What’s the best way to make our daily park reservation if the hours of operation have not yet been posted? If we want to rope drop for a particular park but it turns out it has a later opening time than we anticipated, I’m afraid it will mess up our plans. Any guidance is welcome.


----------



## Lisa P.

Park hours will be adjusted closer to the actual dates. That's peak season so you can expect park hours to be expanded.


----------



## IRISH249

Lisa P. said:


> Park hours will be adjusted closer to the actual dates. That's peak season so you can expect park hours to be expanded.


So would the recommendation be make my reservations and hope to adjust as the hours are updated?


----------



## CarolynFH

IRISH249 said:


> So would the recommendation be make my reservations and hope to adjust as the hours are updated?


That’s what I would do.  Book park reservations now, watch for hours to be released about 75 days before and extended as time gets closer.


----------



## GBRforWDW

IRISH249 said:


> So would the recommendation be make my reservations and hope to adjust as the hours are updated?


Park hours will be the same every day of the week for each park.  You're not likely to be able to adjust them in the final week when they finalize the actual hours, so I'd say set the dates and forget them.

One thing to note, if you're not going to the Christmas party on the 22nd, magic kingdom should have the Christmas party parade during the day starting on the 23rd through the end of the year.


----------



## musicguy856

According to several news articles, starting tomorrow they are making some changes to the reservation system that will allow you to modify reservations without cancelling them first if you don't have an AP (APs have been able to do this for nearly a year now). Also it is rumored that APs and regular tickets will be able to make reservations together.


----------



## DMS1228

Looking at MDE today (leaving for our trip Saturday) I noticed that it looks very different in the way the park reservations are displayed with our party.  Each person is now listed separately with a park pass each day and not grouped together.  Anyone else see this on their MDE??


----------



## Marionnette

DMS1228 said:


> Looking at MDE today (leaving for our trip Saturday) I noticed that it looks very different in the way the park reservations are displayed with our party.  Each person is now listed separately with a park pass each day and not grouped together.  Anyone else see this on their MDE??


Mine is the same as yours. Everyone's park pass is listed separately. It sure makes MDE even more cluttered than before.


----------



## DMS1228

Marionnette said:


> Mine is the same as yours. Everyone's park pass is listed separately. It sure makes MDE even more cluttered than before.


Must be due to the new system, but it looks terrible!


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Question, is this how it reads for everyone? I thought it is odd that the only choices are

*Book Park Reservation* 
and
*Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with AP*

What about Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with Tickets? It seems strange that's not an option, No? Or is that an option on others?


My MDE is just a disaster. They took what was 1 reservation on 1 day for 2 people and it now shows 1 reservation for 2 and 2 single reservations for 1 for the same day. For every single day we had booked. So each day now looks like this. Thankfully, it's a short 2 day trip

But, I do love the new way to book for AP and Ticket guests on 1 resort stay.
I cancelled all my reservations for our stay in March just to test it out. 
First, as above, it took all of our reservations and made them singles so both DH and I went from 1 reservation for 2 to 4 single reservations for each day. How we got duplicated for each day I have park reservations for every day I have no idea. But anyway, I cancelled all 20 individual reservations and rebooked using the Hotel Resort option. I was able to book both DH and I with or AP and DGD with a ticket together. It was very nice and so much better than before and will eliminate the problem we had in July where some of our dates couldn't be booked for the same park. 

Oh, and if you just click on the option to book Park Reservations and select a mixture of Ticketed guests and AP you get this message

and it won't let you continue. The option is greyed out.


----------



## musicguy856

Mrs.AMC said:


> Question, is this how it reads for everyone? I thought it is odd that the only choices are
> 
> *Book Park Reservation*
> and
> *Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with AP*
> 
> What about Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with Tickets? It seems strange that's not an option, No? Or is that an option on others?
> View attachment 696496
> 
> My MDE is just a disaster. They took what was 1 reservation on 1 day for 2 people and it now shows 1 reservation for 2 and 2 single reservations for 1 for the same day. For every single day we had booked. So each day now looks like this. Thankfully, it's a short 2 day trip
> View attachment 696490
> But, I do love the new way to book for AP and Ticket guests on 1 resort stay.
> I cancelled all my reservations for our stay in March just to test it out.
> First, as above, it took all of our reservations and made them singles so both DH and I went from 1 reservation for 2 to 4 single reservations for each day. How we got duplicated for each day I have park reservations for every day I have no idea. But anyway, I cancelled all 20 individual reservations and rebooked using the Hotel Resort option. I was able to book both DH and I with or AP and DGD with a ticket together. It was very nice and so much better than before and will eliminate the problem we had in July where some of our dates couldn't be booked for the same park.
> 
> Oh, and if you just click on the option to book Park Reservations and select a mixture of Ticketed guests and AP you get this message
> View attachment 696494
> and it won't let you continue. The option is greyed out.



The only time a resort reservation comes into play is when you have an annual pass, since you can book park reservations for the length of your hotel stay and are not subject to the 3-5 day limit depending on your pass tier. You can book those 3-5 days plus the entire length of your onsite resort stay.

With regular tickets, you can hold reservations for every day of your ticket regardless of whether you're onsite.


----------



## zmdisneyworld

Mrs.AMC said:


> Question, is this how it reads for everyone? I thought it is odd that the only choices are
> 
> *Book Park Reservation*
> and
> *Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with AP*
> 
> What about Book Park Reservation for Hotel Guest with Tickets? It seems strange that's not an option, No? Or is that an option on others?
> View attachment 696496
> 
> My MDE is just a disaster. They took what was 1 reservation on 1 day for 2 people and it now shows 1 reservation for 2 and 2 single reservations for 1 for the same day. For every single day we had booked. So each day now looks like this. Thankfully, it's a short 2 day trip
> View attachment 696490
> But, I do love the new way to book for AP and Ticket guests on 1 resort stay.
> I cancelled all my reservations for our stay in March just to test it out.
> First, as above, it took all of our reservations and made them singles so both DH and I went from 1 reservation for 2 to 4 single reservations for each day. How we got duplicated for each day I have park reservations for every day I have no idea. But anyway, I cancelled all 20 individual reservations and rebooked using the Hotel Resort option. I was able to book both DH and I with or AP and DGD with a ticket together. It was very nice and so much better than before and will eliminate the problem we had in July where some of our dates couldn't be booked for the same park.
> 
> Oh, and if you just click on the option to book Park Reservations and select a mixture of Ticketed guests and AP you get this message
> View attachment 696494
> and it won't let you continue. The option is greyed out.


Yes it's awful. And in the phone app it's even worse -- it just says "Date - Park" and "1 Guest" with not indication who each one is for... for 9 people. So if I wanted to cancel for just 1 person I'd have to guess which was which.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

musicguy856 said:


> The only time a resort reservation comes into play is when you have an annual pass, since you can book park reservations for the length of your hotel stay and are not subject to the 3-5 day limit depending on your pass tier. You can book those 3-5 days plus the entire length of your onsite resort stay.
> 
> With regular tickets, you can hold reservations for every day of your ticket regardless of whether you're onsite.


Ah, of course. Makes sense


----------



## ccudmore

Here’s a question I haven’t seen asked before; if I have a park reservation for one day of my stay, but decide not to go to the park that day, and not cancel the reservation, does it still use up a day of my park ticket?


----------



## ScubaCat

Does anyone else's WDW plans show 3 or 4 guests for each reservation, with the same name for each guest?  It looks like my part of 3 is a party of 17 now!


----------



## ScubaCat

My September 4th plans for 3 of us (I hid the names but the icons have the same name next to each)

I have 2 separate entries for myself, one for 1 of me and one for 3 of me   If I had multiple personalities or identities, this would be great!


----------



## CarolynFH

ccudmore said:


> Here’s a question I haven’t seen asked before; if I have a park reservation for one day of my stay, but decide not to go to the park that day, and not cancel the reservation, does it still use up a day of my park ticket?


Nope! You have to tap into a park to use a day of your ticket.


----------



## ccudmore

CarolynFH said:


> Nope! You have to tap into a park to use a day of your ticket.


Thanks for the answer. That’s what I guessed/hoped


----------



## scrappinginontario

ccudmore said:


> Here’s a question I haven’t seen asked before; if I have a park reservation for one day of my stay, but decide not to go to the park that day, and not cancel the reservation, does it still use up a day of my park ticket?


No but also want to mention if you purchased tickets as part of a resort package, I don’t believe you can use the tickets before you resort stay begins. If you purchased Resort and tickets separately you  can use the tickets any day you have a park reservation.

As @CarolynFH said, if you don’t go to a park you will not use a park ticket although it’s good to cancel your reservation if this happens as it allows others to use that reservation.


ScubaCat said:


> Does anyone else's WDW plans show 3 or 4 guests for each reservation, with the same name for each guest?  It looks like my part of 3 is a party of 17 now!


The app was updated today to allow park reservations to be changed as opposed to cancelled and rebooked.  Others are reporting seeing what you are.


----------



## ScubaCat

scrappinginontario said:


> The app was updated today to allow park reservations to be changed as opposed to cancelled and rebooked. Others are reporting seeing what you are.


They ran a migration script to the new system and it rebooked a park pass for every ticket you have attached to your profile.  So all my non-expiring park hoppers each got a park pass.  If I had 3 clones made of myself, all 4 of us could enter the park.


----------



## CeeCee101

zmdisneyworld said:


> Yes it's awful. And in the phone app it's even worse -- it just says "Date - Park" and "1 Guest" with not indication who each one is for... for 9 people. So if I wanted to cancel for just 1 person I'd have to guess which was which.


Same here, just lists one guest but if I click through to Disneyworld.go.com then it shows each individually.  How is this going to work for Genie+ and ILL?


----------



## CeeCee101

DMS1228 said:


> Looking at MDE today (leaving for our trip Saturday) I noticed that it looks very different in the way the park reservations are displayed with our party.  Each person is now listed separately with a park pass each day and not grouped together.  Anyone else see this on their MDE??


Yes!


----------



## rotlex

This new update is horrible.  We have a 12 day\10 park ticket trip coming up and all reservations were booked.  They now show each day, and each reservation for each person individually.  If I want to modify the reservation, I have to do each "person" one at a time.  Hopefully this changes because right now it stinks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rotlex said:


> This new update is horrible.  We have a 12 day\10 park ticket trip coming up and all reservations were booked.  They now show each day, and each reservation for each person individually.  If I want to modify the reservation, I have to do each "person" one at a time.  Hopefully this changes because right now it stinks.


Eww, that’s nasty!!! Have you tried to do a change to see if it allows you select more than one person at a time?  What you’re describing above is so inefficient and, Disney has the functionality in place to select multiple people from your group as we see it with LL selections.

Hoping it’s more of a display nastiness as opposed to a functionality challenge.  It’s not an upgrade if you have to do each person individually and risk splitting up your party if you can’t change parks for all.


----------



## juuuliebeth

For my trip from September 8th-16th, other folks in my party have multiple reservations while all of mine disappeared.  I was able to rebook everything except HS on Saturday the 10th.  I'm hoping that once the duplicate reservations are tidied up (if they tidy them up) availability will be fixed.  Otherwise, I'll see if guest services can help when I get there.  (I'm assuming phone lines have crazy waits right now with this mess.)


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> Eww, that’s nasty!!! Have you tried to do a change to see if it allows you select more than one person at a time?  What you’re describing above is so inefficient and, Disney has the functionality in place to select multiple people from your group as we see it with LL selections.
> 
> Hoping it’s more of a display nastiness as opposed to a functionality challenge.  It’s not an upgrade if you have to do each person individually and risk splitting up your party if you can’t change parks for all.


You can not. Mine is the same way. It is awful.
I have 4 days of park reservations for a March trip
3 people each day.
When they finished this update I ended up with 2 copies of both DH and I, 1 copy of DGD, so 5 reservations for each day, each with it's own reservation #. The only option was to delete them, no change, no modify. so select all or multiples
I decided to test the new booking methods with these since it's so far out and no days are full.
I had to delete each one one at a time. Got emails for each one as I cancelled it.
It is easy to book them now, so that was good.
I have other trips but haven't gone in to mess with them. I'm hoping they'll go in and clean up these duplicates at some point on their own.


----------



## leeniewdw

This is so odd of an implementation.  I got worried in the MDE App because while it showed our reservations (6 adults) for our first day at HS, the next 2 days showed "WDW, open 9-5".  I went to my pc and it shows the correct reservations.  So I guess I'm good.

Just watched a YT video that said that it's because this update allows people with different types of passes to make reservations together and allows for "modify" reservations as opposed to cancel, re-request.   I'm not going to link it because I'm nowhere sure this is accurate info, lol.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

leeniewdw said:


> This is so odd of an implementation.  I got worried in the MDE App because while it showed our reservations (6 adults) for our first day at HS, the next 2 days showed "WDW, open 9-5".  I went to my pc and it shows the correct reservations.  So I guess I'm good.
> 
> Just watched a YT video that said that it's because this update allows people with different types of passes to make reservations together and allows for "modify" reservations as opposed to cancel, re-request.   I'm not going to link it because I'm nowhere sure this is accurate info, lol.


It's half correct
Yes, it allows people with different types of passes to make reservations together
However, not all can modify those reservations. That is still mixed results.


----------



## DVCjj

Has anyone tried this yet?  It certainly didn't work after the very short time in the beginning when Park Reservations first came out. It's been infuriating that it suddenly stopped working via App or PC.

Has anyone actually been successful modifying to another park yourself?  I would be shocked and thrilled at the same time.


----------



## Marionnette

DVCjj said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?  It certainly didn't work after the very short time in the beginning when Park Reservations first came out. It's been infuriating that it suddenly stopped working via App or PC.
> 
> Has anyone actually been successful modifying to another park yourself?  I would be shocked and thrilled at the same time.


Right now, every single park reservation that I made for my group is showing up as individual reservations. That means, each and every one of them has to be modified or canceled individially. And there's no way to know when I modify the first one, whether there are 50 slots available or just one. So, I could end up modifying the first person's reservation only to find out that there aren't any more reservations at that park for the rest of the crew. Talk about unintended consequences. This update wasn't thought out very well.


----------



## DVCjj

Marionnette said:


> Right now, every single park reservation that I made for my group is showing up as individual reservations. That means, each and every one of them has to be modified or canceled individially. And there's no way to know when I modify the first one, whether there are 50 slots available or just one. So, I could end up modifying the first person's reservation only to find out that there aren't any more reservations at that park for the rest of the crew. Talk about unintended consequences. This update wasn't thought out very well.


It literally blows my mind that things like this always causes problems that are more complicated than the original nonsense. Nothing Disney does lately makes sense other than for $.  I'm old, tired and crabby and will be back there for my upteenth trip but the stress involved now is starting to get to me.  I used to be Head Cheerleader.  I still love going but boy, it really challenges a person now.


----------



## _19disnA

Disney IT seems to generally be a disaster for a company of their size.  Perhaps they have outsourced coding of some of these modules, provided poor design/functionality requirements and the coding is likely done by people who actually have no idea how the product is supposed to work.


----------



## ShannyMcB

_19disnA said:


> the coding is likely done by people who actually have no idea how the product is supposed to work.


Never underestimate the importance of the user acceptance phase of coding


----------



## Mrs.AMC

DVCjj said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?  It certainly didn't work after the very short time in the beginning when Park Reservations first came out. It's been infuriating that it suddenly stopped working via App or PC.
> 
> Has anyone actually been successful modifying to another park yourself?  I would be shocked and thrilled at the same time.


Yes. Some of mine can be modified
If there is a modify button. Not all have one. Now, I have no idea why some have one and some don’t.
Prime example of where there is no logic, my Sept trip
Reservation on 9/26. All have modify


On 9/27 they do not

Then I looked at the new reservations I booked that are mixed ticket, booked since they made the change. They all have a modify Option but when you click it, only the reservation for the guest with a ticket can be modified. Those ones with an AP say they can not be modified.  Where before we could always modify our reservations.


----------



## DVCjj

Mrs.AMC,
Thank you so  much for researching yours and giving me the status.  That's so crazy that it's not consistent and makes no sense.

I'm going to try to modify ours today even though I'm worried I'm going to lose what I have and not get anything.  DD & I both have AP's.  We are actually the there same week you are....last week in September and coincidentally I was going to try September 26.  

The truly frustrating part as I mentioned was I used to be able to very easily at least DELETE 5 AP family members on my own and rebook a park for us all.  Then all of a sudden...poof....that ability was totally gone.
To me, there was no excuse as we ALL had AP's.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

DVCjj said:


> Mrs.AMC,
> Thank you so  much for researching yours and giving me the status.  That's so crazy that it's not consistent and makes no sense.
> 
> I'm going to try to modify ours today even though I'm worried I'm going to lose what I have and not get anything.  DD & I both have AP's.  We are actually the there same week you are....last week in September and coincidentally I was going to try September 26.
> 
> The truly frustrating part as I mentioned was I used to be able to very easily at least DELETE 5 AP family members on my own and rebook a park for us all.  Then all of a sudden...poof....that ability was totally gone.
> To me, there was no excuse as we ALL had AP's.
> 
> Thanks again.


It’s truly frustrating. I hope things get ironed out
I know when I first made the reservations after the change they didn’t have a modify option at all. So something altered in the system since the 23rd to add the button even if for now it only works for ticketed guests.  

Good luck. I don’t think parks are booked up for that week so I think you’ll be ok


----------



## Xalthon

Our family of four has an upcoming 3-day trip in October.  We had Park Reservations (before the update), including Magic Kingdom on Oct 19.  I later changed our reservations on Oct 19 to be EPCOT instead of Magic Kingdom.  Now, after the Park Reservation update, it shows that we have *both *reservations on that day.   Do I need to do anything?  Obviously, I'd hate to show up at EPCOT and there be a problem.

Here is a shot of one of our family's reservations.  This is duplicated for all four of us.


----------



## CarolynFH

Many people have reported similar and other glitches since the update. With a trip nearly two months away, I would generally wait a bit to see whether it will self-correct.


----------



## Meriweather

Just checked mine......each day everyone is listed separately instead of as a group.
So each park reservation has 7 separate listings......so long now


----------



## BigOHawk

So I'm assuming one cannot make a park 'reservation' without first buying a 'ticket' correct? Not sure of my schedule just yet that week when I arrive (10/16), wonder if I can wait awhile yet prior to purchasing EPCOT tickets or if that park would sellout that time of year? Most likely hitting up EPCOT on a Mon/Tues/Wed that week.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

BigOHawk said:


> So I'm assuming one cannot make a park 'reservation' without first buying a 'ticket' correct? Not sure of my schedule just yet that week when I arrive (10/16), wonder if I can wait awhile yet prior to purchasing EPCOT tickets or if that park would sellout that time of year? Most likely hitting up EPCOT on a Mon/Tues/Wed that week.


Correct. You must have ticket media to make reservations. 
It's almost impossible to predict when reservations book up. Chances are low but you just never can tell.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BigOHawk said:


> So I'm assuming one cannot make a park 'reservation' without first buying a 'ticket' correct? Not sure of my schedule just yet that week when I arrive (10/16), wonder if I can wait awhile yet prior to purchasing EPCOT tickets or if that park would sellout that time of year? Most likely hitting up EPCOT on a Mon/Tues/Wed that week.


Yes, you must have purchased a ticket prior to being able to make a park reservation.

Epcot tends to be the last park that fills up due to the number of reservations it can accept.  You will most likely be fine but kept an eye on things as the week before that MK is already full for park reservations many days so the parks can fill up for reservations early.  Better safe than sorry snd book as soon as you know your schedule.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m looking to update Post 1 after the latest system ‘update??’ 

Has anyone successfully been able to modify an existing park reservation and change from one park to another without having to cancel the first reservation?

If so, did you have to modify each person in your group, one at a time?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m looking to update Post 1 after the latest system ‘update??’
> 
> Has anyone successfully been able to modify an existing park reservation and change from one park to another without having to cancel the first reservation?
> 
> If so, did you have to modify each person in your group, one at a time?


That's got too many exceptions to answer.
I have been able to modify new reservations done under the new update except not the AP ones
And except the ones that they "converted" when they changed the reservations over from the old update. Some of those yes, some no. 
It's a mess


----------



## Marionnette

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m looking to update Post 1 after the latest system ‘update??’
> 
> Has anyone successfully been able to modify an existing park reservation and change from one park to another without having to cancel the first reservation?
> 
> If so, did you have to modify each person in your group, one at a time?


I did a little experiment with some extra tickets I have which are not date-based. 

First, I made a park reservation for 2 people. When I did, they showed up on one line in the app. 

Then, I chose to modify the reservation. When I clicked on it, I was asked who I wanted to change park reservations for. I picked just one person to change and was able to change just that person and keep the other one as originally booked. 

During the modification process, both the existing reservation and the change were visible on the screen and it was very clear what park was being changed to another park and for whom. I could have modified the reservations for both people if I had wanted to without having to repeat the process.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Marionnette said:


> I did a little experiment with some extra tickets I have which are not date-based.
> 
> First, I made a park reservation for 2 people. When I did, they showed up on one line in the app.
> 
> Then, I chose to modify the reservation. When I clicked on it, I was asked who I wanted to change park reservations for. I picked just one person to change and was able to change just that person and keep the other one as originally booked.
> 
> During the modification process, both the existing reservation and the change were visible on the screen and it was very clear what park was being changed to another park and for whom. I could have modified the reservations for both people if I had wanted to without having to repeat the process.


That’s nice. Sounds a lot more user friendly for tickets than for AP and mixed AP+ticket which are still wonky


----------



## scrappinginontario

Marionnette said:


> I did a little experiment with some extra tickets I have which are not date-based.
> 
> First, I made a park reservation for 2 people. When I did, they showed up on one line in the app.
> 
> Then, I chose to modify the reservation. When I clicked on it, I was asked who I wanted to change park reservations for. I picked just one person to change and was able to change just that person and keep the other one as originally booked.
> 
> During the modification process, both the existing reservation and the change were visible on the screen and it was very clear what park was being changed to another park and for whom. I could have modified the reservations for both people if I had wanted to without having to repeat the process.


Thanks so much!  This is the type of helpful information that will assist me in keeping pist 1 as current as possible.

Greatly appreciate your help @Marionnette!!


----------



## slbgnb

Hello -

We are going Mar 18-25. I have 2 questions regarding the park reservations:
1 - on the Disney site, I was looking to buy my tickets. We are doing 3 days at Disney and 2 at Universal. When I choose the 3 day Disney option and then select Mar 19 as my first day, I then only have the option to use my tickets Mar 19 - 23. I can't go to the park on Mar 24? I don't understand that. Am I doing something wrong?
2 - I know this is a busy time of the year - so, when do I need to actually buy my tickets to ensure the park dates don't book up? Ideally, I'd like to wait as long as possible due to something happening that would require us to cancel the trip.

Thanks!


----------



## BunsenH

sibgnb - I think that when you buy tickets you get # of days +2 to use them.


----------



## CarolynFH

slbgnb said:


> Hello -
> 
> We are going Mar 18-25. I have 2 questions regarding the park reservations:
> 1 - on the Disney site, I was looking to buy my tickets. We are doing 3 days at Disney and 2 at Universal. When I choose the 3 day Disney option and then select Mar 19 as my first day, I then only have the option to use my tickets Mar 19 - 23. I can't go to the park on Mar 24? I don't understand that. Am I doing something wrong?


No, you're not doing anything wrong.  Unfortunately, Disney gives you only a limited number of days to use your tickets - more ticket days = longer time to use them.  As you see when you try to buy, a 3 day ticket has to be used within 5 days of the first day of use.


slbgnb said:


> 2 - I know this is a busy time of the year - so, when do I need to actually buy my tickets to ensure the park dates don't book up? Ideally, I'd like to wait as long as possible due to something happening that would require us to cancel the trip.
> 
> Thanks!


Even though your dates fall during a busy time of year, you can probably wait a few more months to buy your tickets.  I'd suggest checking the park availability calendar frequently, so that if you see your dates beginning to fill, you can buy your tickets and make park reservations ASAP.  However, if you buy tickets and then find you have to cancel, you can go into MDE and move the tickets yourself to other dates (paying the difference if the new dates cost more).  Or you can make note of the ticket numbers or the confirmation number of the order and hold on to that information until you know when you can go.  Once the dates for the tickets pass, they'll disappear from MDE, but Disney can find them in your records and will give you a credit in that amount that you can apply toward the purchase of new tickets.


----------



## slbgnb

CarolynFH said:


> Even though your dates fall during a busy time of year, you can probably wait a few more months to buy your tickets. I'd suggest checking the park availability calendar frequently, so that if you see your dates beginning to fill, you can buy your tickets and make park reservations ASAP. However, if you buy tickets and then find you have to cancel, you can go into MDE and move the tickets yourself to other dates (paying the difference if the new dates cost more). Or you can make note of the ticket numbers or the confirmation number of the order and hold on to that information until you know when you can go. Once the dates for the tickets pass, they'll disappear from MDE, but Disney can find them in your records and will give you a credit in that amount that you can apply toward the purchase of new tickets.


Thank you!


BunsenH said:


> I think that when you buy tickets you get # of days +2 to use them.


Guess that was my issue! Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

slbgnb said:


> Hello -
> 
> We are going Mar 18-25. I have 2 questions regarding the park reservations:
> 1 - on the Disney site, I was looking to buy my tickets. We are doing 3 days at Disney and 2 at Universal. When I choose the 3 day Disney option and then select Mar 19 as my first day, I then only have the option to use my tickets Mar 19 - 23. I can't go to the park on Mar 24? I don't understand that. Am I doing something wrong?
> 2 - I know this is a busy time of the year - so, when do I need to actually buy my tickets to ensure the park dates don't book up? Ideally, I'd like to wait as long as possible due to something happening that would require us to cancel the trip.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you staying on Disney property or, offsite?  If you’re staying onsite your tickets will be good for the length of your visit.


----------



## slbgnb

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you staying on Disney property or, offsite? If you’re staying onsite your tickets will be good for the length of your visit.


nope - staying in a house.


----------



## accm

I'm looking to make park pass reservations for a group that includes both APs and regular tickets. We're all staying on site. Am I not able to make the reservations linked to a stay together?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

accm said:


> I'm looking to make park pass reservations for a group that includes both APs and regular tickets. We're all staying on site. Am I not able to make the reservations linked to a stay together?


With the latest change you should


----------



## accm

Mrs.AMC said:


> With the latest change you should


That’s what I thought, but when I go to try, these are the only choices I have. If I pick the first option I can only make 5 reservations with the AP, and if I pick the second one I can only do the AP reservations… unless I’m missing something


----------



## Mrs.AMC

accm said:


> That’s what I thought, but when I go to try, these are the only choices I have. If I pick the first option I can only make 5 reservations with the AP, and if I pick the second one I can only do the AP reservations… unless I’m missing something
> View attachment 703330


No idea what to suggest
I was able to book for my combo trip  
But that was a couple weeks back. 
Maybe they reversed the change?


----------



## FSUSammy

We are AP holders and are staying at BLT the weekend right before Thanksgiving. We already had park reservations for each of our days picked out. What's odd is only the first day allows you to modify or cancel the reservation, all of the other days only allow me to cancel and if I want to change them I have to do it the old way of cancel and then rebooking the reservation. That first day happens to be our 60 days out so not sure if there is any kind of coincidence on that or what. I wasn't sure if anyone had any clue why all of the days wouldn't allow me to modify. The calendar is Green on the days I wanted so it's not even that the parks are full.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

accm said:


> That’s what I thought, but when I go to try, these are the only choices I have. If I pick the first option I can only make 5 reservations with the AP, and if I pick the second one I can only do the AP reservations… unless I’m missing something
> View attachment 703330


Ok, I went back to check and when they made the change on Aug 23 I definitely was able to click on the 2nd choice, the Hotel Guest option, and book park reservations for both my AP and the guest with tickets, together at the some time. The first choice could not, but the 2nd one could. So you are saying that link does not allow you to select a guest with tickets any longer?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

FSUSammy said:


> We are AP holders and are staying at BLT the weekend right before Thanksgiving. We already had park reservations for each of our days picked out. What's odd is only the first day allows you to modify or cancel the reservation, all of the other days only allow me to cancel and if I want to change them I have to do it the old way of cancel and then rebooking the reservation. That first day happens to be our 60 days out so not sure if there is any kind of coincidence on that or what. I wasn't sure if anyone had any clue why all of the days wouldn't allow me to modify. The calendar is Green on the days I wanted so it's not even that the parks are full.


Did you happen to have the reservations made prior to 8/23?
When they made the change to the Park Reservation system on 8/23 it caused all sorts of wonky things to happen to existing park reservations.
Some of them show cancel only, some show modify, some got duplicated, some got separated from the rest of the party. 
And to answer the question, no, no one knows why, other than it's Disney IT.


----------



## FSUSammy

Mrs.AMC said:


> Did you happen to have the reservations made prior to 8/23?
> When they made the change to the Park Reservation system on 8/23 it caused all sorts of wonky things to happen to existing park reservations.
> Some of them show cancel only, some show modify, some got duplicated, some got separated from the rest of the party.
> And to answer the question, no, no one knows why, other than it's Disney IT.


Yes actually they were all done way before then. Typical Disney IT always screwing things up. Makes sense!


----------



## rotlex

So as of this morning I'm happy to report back that my reservations look "normal" again!  They were completely out of whack a few weeks ago, after the changes, and I checked today and the park reservations look as they did prior to the mix up.  Whew!  I was worried that something else would happen and I'd miss it as the trip is not until next July.


----------



## vinotinto

My reservations also changed back to “4 guests” instead of each guest being listed separately with a funky number.


----------



## tomirhonda

*Just checking to make sure. My 18 month old granddaughter does NOT need a park reservation, correct ? *


----------



## scrappinginontario

tomirhonda said:


> *Just checking to make sure. My 18 month old granddaughter does NOT need a park reservation, correct ? *


No, she does not have a ticket so does not require a park reservation.


----------



## godfather927

Anyone have a rough idea of how often all 4 parks have "sold out" on a given day? I know that MK, and HS, seem to hit the max fairly often, but curious if anyone's ever been locked out of all 4 parks entirely after failing to make a reservation in time or after trying to switch from one park to another.


----------



## scrappinginontario

godfather927 said:


> Anyone have a rough idea of how often all 4 parks have "sold out" on a given day? I know that MK, and HS, seem to hit the max fairly often, but curious if anyone's ever been locked out of all 4 parks entirely after failing to make a reservation in time or after trying to switch from one park to another.


This has happened A LOT during busier times of the year!  Christmas, Thanksgiving, Spring Break and more.  It's recommended to purchase tickets and make park reservations as early as possible.  Purchasing a ticket but failing to make a park reservation will mean not being able to go to a park certain days.  Disney will not sell tickets if a day is full and, if you wish to purchase a 7 day ticket but one of those days is already full for all 4 park reservations, they will not sell a 7 day ticket.

Motto:  buy early, book early


----------



## godfather927

scrappinginontario said:


> This has happened A LOT during busier times of the year!  Christmas, Thanksgiving, Spring Break and more.  It's recommended to purchase tickets and make park reservations as early as possible.  Purchasing a ticket but failing to make a park reservation will mean not being able to go to a park certain days.  Disney will not sell tickets if a day is full and, if you wish to purchase a 7 day ticket but one of those days is already full for all 4 park reservations, they will not sell a 7 day ticket.
> 
> Motto:  buy early, book early


I've already booked all 10 of my park days, but was more so questioning on how likely I would be to get locked out if I tried to change plans and switch my reservation for one of the days to a different park, or swap my resort days and park days. This would be for a trip after xmas but during NYE, so still will be one of the busier times of the year. Sounds like I'll just have to play it by ear or deal with a bit of inflexibility should they all sell out closer to our trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

godfather927 said:


> Sounds like I'll just have to play it by ear or deal with a bit of inflexibility should they all sell out closer to our trip.


Exactly.  Just keep watching, and try to firm up plans, such as dining ADRs or other plans that affect which park you want/need to be inside of and when, as early as possible so that you can change your park reservations to fit.


----------



## godfather927

CarolynFH said:


> Exactly.  Just keep watching, and try to firm up plans, such as dining ADRs or other plans that affect which park you want/need to be inside of and when, as early as possible so that you can change your park reservations to fit.


The biggest challenge in our case is that we'll have a 12 day trip, with 2 resort days which we plan on lounging around the pool, going to disney springs, and/or going to a water park. But since two of those activities are better enjoyed on days of warmer weather, that's why I might be looking to do a last-minute switch of plans based on the forecast. But also not willing to take the risk of being locked out of all the parks on a given day, so that's why I was curious how likely that scenario is.


----------



## tomirhonda

scrappinginontario said:


> No, she does not have a ticket so does not require a park reservation.


Thank you for the quick reply !


----------



## CarolynFH

godfather927 said:


> The biggest challenge in our case is that we'll have a 12 day trip, with 2 resort days which we plan on lounging around the pool, going to disney springs, and/or going to a water park. But since two of those activities are better enjoyed on days of warmer weather, that's why I might be looking to do a last-minute switch of plans based on the forecast. But also not willing to take the risk of being locked out of all the parks on a given day, so that's why I was curious how likely that scenario is.


Ah.  Unfortunately, during many of the very busiest times that @scrappinginontario listed above, both park availability and the weather tend to be unpredictable, so flexibility and having alternative options in mind is key.


----------



## godfather927

CarolynFH said:


> Ah.  Unfortunately, during many of the very busiest times that @scrappinginontario listed above, both park availability and the weather tend to be unpredictable, so flexibility and having alternative options in mind is key.


Yeah, doesn't seem worth the risk if all 4 parks typically sell out during that time of the year. I'll just have to work around it and stick to the original plan. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## scrappinginontario

godfather927 said:


> Yeah, doesn't seem worth the risk if all 4 parks typically sell out during that time of the year. I'll just have to work around it and stick to the original plan. Thanks all for the info.


The other moving part we need to keep in mind is that park reservations in 2020 and 2021 were reduced capacity so less park reservations available.  We have no idea how the park reservation buckets may have increased for 2022 so the trend for 2020 and 2021 does not necessarily predict what will happen in 2022.


----------



## godfather927

scrappinginontario said:


> The other moving part we need to keep in mind is that park reservations in 2020 and 2021 were reduced capacity so less park reservations available.  We have no idea how the park reservation buckets may have increased for 2022 so the trend for 2020 and 2021 does not necessarily predict what will happen in 2022.


True, hard to know for sure until about a week or so before the trip. But even then, the forecast can change on a dime so we'll just have to keep an eye on things. I'm just hoping we get at least one day of warm weather somewhere in that span since we already added the water park & sports option to our tickets.


----------



## Lisa P.

godfather927 said:


> The biggest challenge in our case is that we'll have a 12 day trip.... I might be looking to do a last-minute switch of plans based on the forecast. But also not willing to take the risk of being locked out of all the parks on a given day...


Since your 12 day trip will span a period from Christmas week (very busy) into early January (usually much less busy), I'd suggest that you book park pass reservations for all of the earlier, busier days, through New Year's Day. Then, if 1 or 2 of them get unseasonably warm, it's more likely to be an easy switch to move the park reservation to a January date. At least AK tends to be an available same-day option when there aren't peak crowds.

Also, take a look at your park pass reservations online. If you booked them fairly recently, they should all have links next to each one to "modify reservation" and not just links to "cancel". If they don't offer the option to "modify", consider cancelling them now, early enough to get back what you want. Rebook immediately so that you see the "modify" option, available since their IT upgrade. This will make switching dates a quicker, easier process later.  HTH.


----------



## godfather927

Lisa P. said:


> Since your 12 day trip will span a period from Christmas week (very busy) into early January (usually much less busy), I'd suggest that you book park pass reservations for all of the earlier, busier days, through New Year's Day. Then, if 1 or 2 of them get unseasonably warm, it's more likely to be an easy switch to move the park reservation to a January date. At least AK tends to be an available same-day option when there aren't peak crowds.
> 
> *Also, take a look at your park pass reservations online. If you booked them fairly recently, they should all have links next to each one to "modify reservation" and not just links to "cancel". If they don't offer the option to "modify", consider cancelling them now, early enough to get back what you want. Rebook immediately so that you see the "modify" option, available since their IT upgrade. This will make switching dates a quicker, easier process later.  HTH.*


Whoa, when did they add this? Does this mean the modify option now allows a risk-free way to swap my park reservations from one park to another? Or also even to swap dates? If so, this is a huge upgrade from the old system!


----------



## scrappinginontario

godfather927 said:


> Whoa, when did they add this? Does this mean the modify option now allows a risk-free way to swap my park reservations from one park to another? Or also even to swap dates? If so, this is a huge upgrade from the old system!


Yes!  This long awaited change was made last month.  @Lisa P.'s suggestion is a great one!  I didn't realize the modify option was only available to recently booked park reservations.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Lisa P.

Yes, as stated by @scrappinginontario, IT just upgraded last month to include the "modify" option. Since then, we noticed that some of our older park pass reservations, booked for late fall 2022, did not show the "modify" links while others did. When I cancelled them and rebooked, the "modify" links appeared next to them. I love the "modify" option. If we begin the "modify" process and discover that our new preferred date/park is not available, we just don't complete the process and retain the original park pass reservation. Very nice.


----------



## godfather927

Lisa P. said:


> Yes, as stated by @scrappinginontario, IT just upgraded last month to include the "modify" option. Since then, we noticed that some of our older park pass reservations, booked for late fall 2022, did not show the "modify" links while others did. When I cancelled them and rebooked, the "modify" links appeared next to them. I love the "modify" option. *If we begin the "modify" process and discover that our new preferred date/park is not available, we just don't complete the process and retain the original park pass reservation. Very nice.*


Oh man, this is desperately what they needed to add for so long! Had no idea this was possible now but I just checked and I do have the option on my reservations, so I just tried it out and it's exactly as you said, super easy way to swap without fear of getting locked out with the previous cancel and rebook method we had to use previously. So helpful, thank you for bringing it to my attention!!


----------



## BunsenH

I have the Modify option even though I haven't touched my reservations for several weeks. It appears that the update included long existing reservations.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BunsenH said:


> I have the Modify option even though I haven't touched my reservations for several weeks. It appears that the update included long existing reservations.


That's great news!  I don't have a current trip booked  () so didn't realize this was an option some were seeing.  So glad you have the modify option.  Here's hoping many others do too!


----------



## leeniewdw

godfather927 said:


> I've already booked all 10 of my park days, but was more so questioning on how likely I would be to get locked out if I tried to change plans and switch my reservation for one of the days to a different park, or swap my resort days and park days. This would be for a trip after xmas but during NYE, so still will be one of the busier times of the year. Sounds like I'll just have to play it by ear or deal with a bit of inflexibility should they all sell out closer to our trip.



I don't know if you have a Touring Plans subscription (I find it worth it!) but they show in their crowd tracker history if a park 'sold out' and when.   I used that feature to check our dates last year (2nd weekend of Nov) and saw that MK and EP sold out on some of the days.   I think they were sold out 1 or 2 days prior to that date.   As mentioned, who knows what kind of capacity they had vs this year and how that will play out this year, but it helped me pinpoint the days that would probably be risky.

I'm having trouble "planning" for our trip with our grown kids+SOs.  It's a short trip (3 park days) and none of them have been since early teens/tweens.   We have the first 2 days mapped out to hit all 4 parks but it would be nice to have the 3rd day be their choice as to what they want to revisit.  According the last year, there may not be flexibility. So we made the best choice for a park reservation and will have to use hopping to hit a 2nd park if they want to visit a sold out park.


----------



## godfather927

leeniewdw said:


> I don't know if you have a Touring Plans subscription (I find it worth it!) but they show in their crowd tracker history if a park 'sold out' and when.   I used that feature to check our dates last year (2nd weekend of Nov) and saw that MK and EP sold out on some of the days.   I think they were sold out 1 or 2 days prior to that date.   As mentioned, who knows what kind of capacity they had vs this year and how that will play out this year, but it helped me pinpoint the days that would probably be risky.
> 
> I'm having trouble "planning" for our trip with our grown kids+SOs.  It's a short trip (3 park days) and none of them have been since early teens/tweens.   We have the first 2 days mapped out to hit all 4 parks but it would be nice to have the 3rd day be their choice as to what they want to revisit.  According the last year, there may not be flexibility. So we made the best choice for a park reservation and will have to use hopping to hit a 2nd park if they want to visit a sold out park.


Yes, I do have a TP sub still, mostly for the lines app, but didn't realize they had a park reservations tracker also. That's handy to keep in mind once the time comes. I used to use TP more extensively for planning in the FP+ days, and also for their crowd tracker but since G+ came along, I've found Thrill Data to be a more useful source of info for planning purposes. TP's room finder is still clutch though, will definitely consult with that when it comes time to get my room requests in.


----------



## leeniewdw

godfather927 said:


> Yes, I do have a TP sub still, mostly for the lines app, but didn't realize they had a park reservations tracker also. That's handy to keep in mind once the time comes. I used to use TP more extensively for planning in the FP+ days, and also for their crowd tracker but since G+ came along, I've found Thrill Data to be a more useful source of info for planning purposes. TP's room finder is still clutch though, will definitely consult with that when it comes time to get my room requests in.



Great.   IIRC, you pull up the date you want to look at  in the crowd tracker and it has a little color coded thing that says if there were park reservations available or not, and if not, it shows when it sold out.  Good luck!

We've been 3 times since March 2020 and have managed the crowds just fine (aside from a Saturday night at EP in December where food lines were insane), but none of those dates ever sold out.   I had no idea that this Nov timeframe was so popular, but after rescheduling this family trip for the 3rd time, we're going!


----------



## Lisa P.

leeniewdw said:


> Touring Plans... they show in their crowd tracker history if a park 'sold out' and when.   I used that feature to check our dates last year (2nd weekend of Nov) and saw that MK and EP sold out on some of the days.   I think they were sold out 1 or 2 days prior to that date.   As mentioned, who knows what kind of capacity they had vs this year and how that will play out this year, but it helped me pinpoint the days that would probably be risky.





leeniewdw said:


> I had no idea that this Nov timeframe was so popular, but after rescheduling this family trip for the 3rd time, we're going!



This year, the WDW Half Marathon Weekend is Nov. 3-6.
The following week is Jersey Week, Nov. 7-11, when school is out for New Jersey students and many will vacation at WDW.
That Friday, Nov. 11th, is Veterans Day, providing a 3-day weekend across the country on the 2nd weekend of Nov.
This is just a week before Epcot's Food and Wine Festival wraps up on Nov. 19th.
This time of year usually has wonderful weather as summertime Florida heat and humidity are gone but it's usually still hot midday for waterpark/pool guests.

These all combine to increase WDW crowds in early Nov.


----------



## VicarJT

I am making reservations for our two-week vacation in early March. I have an AP, my spouse has a 5-day and then a 10-day ticket. I made park reservations for the first five days using her 5-day pass + AP. Then I switched to the AP with resort reservations, and while I can make reservations for myself for all of those days, she is only allowed 5 even though she is on all of our reservations. Anyone know why that might be?


----------



## Lisa P.

Is her 10-day ticket linked to her profile in My Disney Experience? Is her profile associated with her name on your room reservations?

If your answer to either of these questions is no, you will not be able to make her park pass reservations through your My Disney Experience app.


----------



## VicarJT

Lisa P. said:


> Is her 10-day ticket linked to her profile in My Disney Experience? Is her profile associated with her name on your room reservations?
> 
> If your answer to either of these questions is no, you will not be able to make her park pass reservations through your My Disney Experience app.


Yes to both. And when I log on to her account, it shows her remaining park reservation opportunities, but nothing for me as a Passholder at a resort. I’ll probably have to call Disney at some point, but certainly after this hurricane!


----------



## Lisa P.

Sounds like something may be wrong with how your accounts are linked or she doesn't show your resort reservation (and associated park pass reservations) in her account yet.

In your app/account, click on the 3 horizontal lines lower right ("hamburger sign"), click on "Future Plans", scroll down to the date of your Resort Reservation & click on "View Room Details", look to see whether your spouse is listed as a guest and the picture/icon for your spouse is accurate. If it's not, then there's no link between the resort reservation and your spouse's profile.

Next, going into your spouse's app, click on the "hamburger sign", scroll down & click on "link to account", select "Type ID" upper right, and add your Resort Reservation confirmation # to her account.

If that doesn't fix it, I have no clue, ha, ha. Either way, you're right, a phone call or intra-website/app chat may be able to resolve this. HTH.


----------



## VicarJT

Lisa P. said:


> Sounds like something may be wrong with how your accounts are linked or she doesn't show your resort reservation (and associated park pass reservations) in her account yet.
> 
> In your app/account, click on the 3 horizontal lines lower right ("hamburger sign"), click on "Future Plans", scroll down to the date of your Resort Reservation & click on "View Room Details", look to see whether your spouse is listed as a guest and the picture/icon for your spouse is accurate. If it's not, then there's no link between the resort reservation and your spouse's profile.
> 
> Next, going into your spouse's app, click on the "hamburger sign", scroll down & click on "link to account", select "Type ID" upper right, and add your Resort Reservation confirmation # to her account.
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, I have no clue, ha, ha. Either way, you're right, a phone call or intra-website/app chat may be able to resolve this. HTH.


Thanks! I think the split-stay is causing the issue and she might not be on the last ressie. Never thought to do this in the app, so you may have the solution here.


----------



## Genie-In-Training

I'm looking to swap out park reservations during my trip in December. The park availability calendar is all green on my dates. However, when I go to modify my park reservations, it is showing no availability for my entire trip. I don't dare cancel a park reservation without a new one. I'm just not sure what is going on. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks.


----------



## VicarJT

Genie-In-Training said:


> I'm looking to swap out park reservations during my trip in December. The park availability calendar is all green on my dates. However, when I go to modify my park reservations, it is showing no availability for my entire trip. I don't dare cancel a park reservation without a new one. I'm just not sure what is going on. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks.


It will show no availability if you already have reservations for each day. I have found the “modify” to be less than helpful in this scenario. So you might have to take the risk to cancel and then jump on a new reservation. Others may have different experiences, so YMMV.


----------



## scrappinginontario

VicarJT said:


> It will show no availability if you already have reservations for each day. I have found the “modify” to be less than helpful in this scenario. So you might have to take the risk to cancel and then jump on a new reservation. Others may have different experiences, so YMMV.


If this is the case, the least risky move to make would be to cancel either an Epcot or AK reservation, modify the others then snag back the first one as soon as you’re able.

With the entire month ‘green’ you should be fine but it’s still a concern understandably.


----------



## jpolak

With the new theme park reservation system is it possible to leave a park and then return?   We will be in Epcot for NYE and planning to take the skyway over to the riviera for dinner and the. Finish the night at Epcot.  Will this work? Or will I be denied re-entry?   TIA.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jpolak said:


> With the new theme park reservation system is it possible to leave a park and then return?   We will be in Epcot for NYE and planning to take the skyway over to the riviera for dinner and the. Finish the night at Epcot.  Will this work? Or will I be denied re-entry?   TIA.


Please see post 1 for park reservation information.

A park reservation guarantees you entrance to the park you hold a reservation for from park open to park close.  You may leave and re-enter.


----------



## scorpioears

Hey, So I did not buy park hopper tickets for my family, we're most likely just going to stay in the same park each day. We're staying at the Contemporary. My question is can we leave the park to maybe take a break for a little and come back later on? Basically, can we re-enter?


----------



## focusondisney

scorpioears said:


> Hey, So I did not buy park hopper tickets for my family, we're most likely just going to stay in the same park each day. We're staying at the Contemporary. My question is can we leave the park to maybe take a break for a little and come back later on? Basically, can we re-enter?




Absolutely! You can exit & renter the same park as much as you like.  Also note, if at any point you decide to add the park hopper, they will charge you for all the days you had on your ticket.  For example, if you decide to park hop on the last day of a 5 day ticket, you will be charged hopping  fees for all 5 days, not just 1.   Just so you know in case you have any thoughts of adding hoppers later.


----------



## scorpioears

focusondisney said:


> Absolutely! You can exit & renter the same park as much as you like.  Also note, if at any point you decide to add the park hopper, they will charge you for all the days you had on your ticket.  For example, if you decide to park hop on the last day of a 5 day ticket, you will be charged hopping  fees for all 5 days, not just 1.   Just so you know in case you have any thoughts of adding hoppers later.


Great thanks!! And yes I was thinking about MAYBE adding the park hopper, so that's good to know!!


----------



## TwingleMum

If you have park hoppers and for example go to DHS in the morning and want to go to EPCOT in evening after 2pm. Can you hop if park shows no availability or can you only hop to parks with availability??


----------



## arich35

TwingleMum said:


> If you have park hoppers and forexample go to DHS in the morning and want to go to EPCOT in evening after 2pm. Can you hop if park shows no availability or can you only hop to parks with availability??


You should be able to park hop no matter what. I believe there has only been one day that park hopping to MK was cut off and that was the 50th anniversary day. There is a phone number you can double check if you are concerned *(407) 560-5000*


----------



## scrappinginontario

TwingleMum said:


> If you have park hoppers and for example go to DHS in the morning and want to go to EPCOT in evening after 2pm. Can you hop if park shows no availability or can you only hop to parks with availability??


Yes you may.  To date only one date was ever restricted for park hopping and it was only MK for a few hours on it's 50th Anniversary.

Many dates have been full at some/all parks for reservations but hopping has always been allowed except for the one exception mentioned above.


----------



## laura428

After 14 trips to WDW, we’re heading back for the first time in 5 years and I cannot believe how much has changed! We’ll be staying at POR from Jan 2-8, and it will be my husband and me with our 19 and 17 year old kids - probably the last time we’ll be able to all go together.  Catching up on everything, but the park reservation thing is what’s tripping me up the most. Apologies if this was covered already, but if I buy park tickets, I’m pretty sure they’re non-refundable, correct? And if I reserve parks on certain days, I cannot just change the park - I have to cancel and then make a new reservation? I already have my room reservation but want to make sure I know what I’m doing before I buy the tix and reserve parks. Thanks!


----------



## StageTek

laura428 said:


> if I buy park tickets, I’m pretty sure they’re non-refundable, correct?


That's correct.


laura428 said:


> And if I reserve parks on certain days, I cannot just change the park - I have to cancel and then make a new reservation?


Also correct. You cancel cancel and then book another park reservation.


----------



## musicguy856

StageTek said:


> That's correct.
> 
> Also correct. You cancel cancel and then book another park reservation.


As of a couple months ago you can now modify park reservations instead of having to cancel and rebook.


----------



## laura428

musicguy856 said:


> As of a couple months ago you can now modify park reservations instead of having to cancel and rebook.


Really? That’s great news - thanks!


----------



## DaviVascaino

weird that no hours have been released for 2023. I have an upcoming trip in FEb 2023 and waiting for the park hours and possibly EEH to schedule reservations.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m seeing hours out until Jan 2, 2023 on the MDE app which is as anticipated.  They release them 70-71 days in advanced.

30 min early entry continues at all 4 parks plus Epcot has Extended Evening Hours on Mon, Jan 2, 2023.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Has anyone else had any issues getting a "Stitch ate the page" message when trying to book park reservations when clicking the link to book with a Resort stay option? 
I've tried (with cookies cleared in all cases) 
Chrome 
Chrome Incognito mode
Safari
Safari Private
Edge
Edge Private browsing

All resulted in Stitch (who I don't care for one bit, LOL)
Started for me yesterday, though I haven't tried to book any reservations in several weeks so it's possible it's been happening a while and I never new. I'm thinking this is not widespread or someone else would have reported a problem by now. 
I can book via the regular, non Resort option but I'm rapidly using up those dates. No reason I should have to use those when I do have resort stays that I should be able to book with.

I'm seriously dreading have to get on the phone so wondering mostly, anyone else come across this and if so, what was the resolution? Did it fix itself at some point or did it take a dreaded phone call to tech support?


----------



## mwmom

musicguy856 said:


> As of a couple months ago you can now modify park reservations instead of having to cancel and rebook.





laura428 said:


> And if I reserve parks on certain days, I cannot just change the park - I have to cancel and then make a new reservation? I already have my room reservation but want to make sure I know what I’m doing before I buy the tix and reserve parks. Thanks!


You can also see which parks are still open before you modify.


----------



## accm

I'm trying to book park reservations for my party, and while I can make reservations for my family members who are managed by my aunt, I cannot make a reservation for her. Is there a setting I'm not seeing somewhere that would allow me to make her reservations? I'd really rather be able to do it all myself since they're not really Disney people.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

accm said:


> I'm trying to book park reservations for my party, and while I can make reservations for my family members who are managed by my aunt, I cannot make a reservation for her. Is there a setting I'm not seeing somewhere that would allow me to make her reservations? I'd really rather be able to do it all myself since they're not really Disney people.


It could be a setting on her MDE account. I think there's a box she has to check that says something about viewing shared plans or something along those lines.


----------



## projectx3

We have our park reservations in place for Thanksgiving week. I'm now seeing that Magic Kingdom is unavailable every single day.

Now, we are not planning on visiting MK this trip. BUT... let's say we get more done at park X in one day than we thought we would, it sure would be nice to have the flexibility to change plans and spend a few hours at MK during the week. Does any availability appear the day before, or can a cast member work some magic if we ask nicely? We are staying on site if that matters.


----------



## gottalovepluto

No CM magic for park reservations. Availability can occur at any time.

If you have park hoppers/upgrade to PHs you can go to any park after 2pm (you do have to tap into your reserved park first to activate the 2pm park hopping feature ).


----------



## scrappinginontario

projectx3 said:


> We have our park reservations in place for Thanksgiving week. I'm now seeing that Magic Kingdom is unavailable every single day.
> 
> Now, we are not planning on visiting MK this trip. BUT... let's say we get more done at park X in one day than we thought we would, it sure would be nice to have the flexibility to change plans and spend a few hours at MK during the week. Does any availability appear the day before, or can a cast member work some magic if we ask nicely? We are staying on site if that matters.


Post 1 contains a lot of information about park reservations.

A full park cannot have reservations added to it by CMs or Guest Services.

On a busy week like Thanksgiving there are thousands of people who are in the same situation.

As @gottalovepluto recommends, if you find you wish to go to MK you can try to add the PH option but if all 4 parks are full for reservations then PH cannot be added.

If you want to try to find a MK reservation it’s recommended you try often. I would not rely on the Park Availability Calendar as it’s not updated real-time.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Question- sorry if this has been asked already- we have an EP reservation next Wednesday but looks like it could be a wash out. Can I wait until that day to cancel and rebook Epcot later in my trip if available (within the date window for the tix)? I will try to do this sooner but wanted to see if this was a possibility. Thank you!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Question- sorry if this has been asked already- we have an EP reservation next Wednesday but looks like it could be a wash out. Can I wait until that day to cancel and rebook Epcot later in my trip if available (within the date window for the tix)? I will try to do this sooner but wanted to see if this was a possibility. Thank you!!


Yes, you can cancel a park reservation the same day.   Technically you don’t have to cancel but, it’s kind to do so, especially if parks are at or near capacity so that others may pick up the reservation you won’t  be using.


----------



## Melora

Pardon me if there is an answer to this somewhere... I looked both here and on google but to no avail.
I am making park reservations for our January trip and I can only make one at a time.
I have to click everybody, click a day and go through the  confirmation process then start all over again for each reservation
Is there someplace I can do this (or click on something) that allows me to make ressies for the whole trip?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Melora said:


> Pardon me if there is an answer to this somewhere... I looked both here and on google but to no avail.
> I am making park reservations for our January trip and I can only make one at a time.
> I have to click everybody, click a day and go through the  confirmation process then start all over again for each reservation
> Is there someplace I can do this (or click on something) that allows me to make ressies for the whole trip?
> Thanks in advance!


This is the way the system works, each day must be booked separately.

Many things will work this way so possibly it’s good practice for booking things like LL and ILL$ in the future.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Oye... I'm trying not to panic or lose my &%$* here while waiting for a call back or chat to open up.  Received about 5 emails a couple of hours ago confirming my park reservation changes (which I did not do). 

My son's days were changed and someone named Monica was part of my reservation party and some of his days were changed to when we aren't even there!!

I changed my login, got park reservations back for my son, except for NYE.  I am so pissed right now.  Everything seems to be fine in my account (and I did have a hard password that I changed a month ago), so I don't know what the heck is going on.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

OK, I've calmed down. A very helpful CM called me back and got him back into Epcot on NYE.


----------



## CheekyRose

Can someone explain why Disney requires reservations for parks now?  Just out of curiosity mostly. It makes sense to me on the busiest days when parks are at capacity, but what about slower times? It doesn't seem like it should be necessary if the park isn't at capacity.  If someone shows up at a park without a reservation, will they absolutely not be let in? Or is it more of a "take your chances" thing, like a restaurant reservation where they'll let you in as long as they still have room?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Reservations are there 100% for Disney’s benefit. They use them to right size staffing in the parks. That’s why even slow days have longer waits now.

If you show up without one you will have to make one when you get there. They won’t let you enter without one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CheekyRose said:


> Can someone explain why Disney requires reservations for parks now?  Just out of curiosity mostly. It makes sense to me on the busiest days when parks are at capacity, but what about slower times? It doesn't seem like it should be necessary if the park isn't at capacity.  If someone shows up at a park without a reservation, will they absolutely not be let in? Or is it more of a "take your chances" thing, like a restaurant reservation where they'll let you in as long as they still have room?
> 
> Thanks!


Disney rarely explains why they do certain things, park reservations included.  For the foreseeable future they're here to say.  My personal guess is they use them for data analytics but again, only a guess as Disney will never say.


----------



## CheekyRose

mom2rtk said:


> Reservations are there 100% for Disney’s benefit. They use them to right size staffing in the parks. That’s why even slow days have longer waits now.
> 
> If you show up without one you will have to make one when you get there. They won’t let you enter without one.


Do you know how that works?  Like if you get to MK with no reservation, can you make a reservation then and there for MK if it's not full?  If it is full, do you have to make one for another park?  What if they're all full as far as reservations go but you have a ticket that's only good on that day? Are you out the money you paid or do they keep one park open for reservations?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CheekyRose said:


> Do you know how that works?  Like if you get to MK with no reservation, can you make a reservation then and there for MK if it's not full?  If it is full, do you have to make one for another park?  What if they're all full as far as reservations go but you have a ticket that's only good on that day? Are you out the money you paid or do they keep one park open for reservations?


You must have a park reservation in order to enter a park.  

If you arrive at a park without a reservation and there is availability yes, you may make one on MDE and enter the park.

If all parks are full for park reservations but you have a park ticket for that day you will need to use it a different day when you’re able to make a reservation.  If that day’s ticket is more expensive, you will be required to pay the difference in the price.

Disney will not sell a ticket for a day where all parks have reached capacity for reservations but if you purchase a ticket and didn’t book a reservation, you are risking not being allowed access ho a park that day.

Please read post 1 for additional details.


----------



## Bullseye

Like every thing else at WDW I assume park reservation run out faster at peak periods of the year. One of my daughters has an annual pass that expires during our trip. So I can't reserve parks for her for latter part of the trip until her pass is renewed 60 days prior. Just curious if it's normal for there still to be availability at non-peak periods (last week of April) at 60 days out?


----------



## musicguy856

Bullseye said:


> Like every thing else at WDW I assume park reservation run out faster at peak periods of the year. One of my daughters has an annual pass that expires during our trip. So I can't reserve parks for her for latter part of the trip until her pass is renewed 60 days prior. Just curious if it's normal for there still to be availability at non-peak periods (last week of April) at 60 days out?


For APs it's rare that reservations run out at 60 days. I stayed offsite through Jersey week last week and needed 4 additional reservations which I was able to get during the trip after I used one of my pre-booked ones (9 park days in all, had 5 reserved before the trip which is the max for my pass).


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

gottalovepluto said:


> No CM magic for park reservations. Availability can occur at any time.
> 
> If you have park hoppers/upgrade to PHs you can go to any park after 2pm (you do have to tap into your reserved park first to activate the 2pm park hopping feature ).


I have seen magic about 2 dozen times  including as recent as the 19th of November MK. I've also been on receiving end of that magic for a late add to our trip at DHS that could not get reservations. 
It happens alot.


----------



## scrappinginontario

PIRATEGIRL007 said:


> I have seen magic about 2 dozen times  including as recent as the 19th of November MK. I've also been on receiving end of that magic for a late add to our trip at DHS that could not get reservations.
> It happens alot.


I don’t disagree that it can and does happen, it’s just we don’t want to set up false expectations for people. It can happen but is not guaranteed, especially if someone is looking to create a new reservation, not adding a reservation to an existing group.  Those seem to happen a little more often but again, not always.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Bullseye said:


> Like every thing else at WDW I assume park reservation run out faster at peak periods of the year. One of my daughters has an annual pass that expires during our trip. So I can't reserve parks for her for latter part of the trip until her pass is renewed 60 days prior. Just curious if it's normal for there still to be availability at non-peak periods (last week of April) at 60 days out?


There's been some really random dates that run out that make little sense so I hesitate to risk it. 
One option is to purchase tickets to use to make park reservation then apply those tickets towards the AP renewal. 
I look at it as sort of a payment plan towards AP renewal.


----------

